# Unmedicated IUI



## lookingtobe

Has any one done an unmedicated cycle I ovulate on my own so this is what I will be doing hopefully in august, I just wondered if any one could share there experience with me. x


----------



## lookingtobe

bump


----------



## Lisa223

I am doing an unmedicated IUI in Sept ;) First time. Went and had basic bloodwork done required for donor sperm. I bought the digital clearblue ovulation strips 20 pack. I know when I ovulate, so i'm going to use like 5 test strips this month, starting a couple days from now, then next month, then the month we are getting the IUI. The Dr says I have to go in the day after I get the Smiley ;)
No known health problems with me, just using donor sperm. Hope this helps a little.. :)


----------



## readyformore

I did once. It was my second cycle of IUI. I couldn't use clomid due to an ovarian cyst. 

We were unexplained infertility and I ovulated regularly as well. 

That cycle didn't work, but my 4th cycle did. It was a clomid cycle.

Good luck.


----------



## minidyson

I have just had my first cycle of unmedicated IUI, AF due Saturday. Anything specific you want to know, just shout.


----------



## Lisa223

:dust:


----------



## lookingtobe

Hi thanks for all the replies. minidyson, have you any advice, did you have to be scanned alot or was it more straitforward than that. Do you get given any advice for after or is it just get on with life as usual?


----------



## fisher640

DH & I are about to start unmedicated IUI!


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> DH & I are about to start unmedicated IUI!

I'm doing unmedicated IUI as well! I'm kind of excited I'm not the only one on here. Will this be your first attempt? 

For others who posted back in July if you are still on here how did that work out for you? I hope good :)


----------



## fisher640

Yep this will be the first. We had our follow up appointment with the fertility specialist today to go over all our options and weighing all the pros & cons we decided to skip clomid and try unmediated IUI first. (there's more details under my journal) DH liked the unmediated IUI idea best and I'm just glad to be doing 'something'! How about you?

I'm assuming no one else on this thread worked out since everyone statuses say Ttc still. The other info I've read online wasn't exactly glowing and it seems most everyone tries clomid first then moves right to medicated IUI.


----------



## MrsC8776

I did my first attempt in September. Had O on day 12. Passed October by for other reasons and then misses November somehow. I was quite upset about missing it since the only way to see if O is there is to use OPK's. Went today for blood draw to confirm O actually happened and it did. I think I just missed it while testing (15 days of testing!). I've had some stressful weeks with DH in Afghanistan but he comes home Friday so maybe December will be much better for us. 

Do they have you temping or anything like that? They just have me using OPK's. When will be your first IUI? I wish you luck through the process!


----------



## fisher640

Thanks. I'm not sure yet if we will try next cycle or wait til spring, I'm in TWW now so it's up for discussion. I'm to use OPKs with FMU only which bothers me because I'm worried to IUI will be too late :-/. I temp myself though & have been temping since 2008 so it's almost habit now and i can't seem to quit. I tried for a couple months not temping to try and decrease stress but it seemed to make it worse cause I had no idea what was going on.
Good luck to you too! Keep me posted. Have you tried anything else yet?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies- just had my first unmedicated IUI today. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure yet if we will try next cycle or wait til spring, I'm in TWW now so it's up for discussion. I'm to use OPKs with FMU only which bothers me because I'm worried to IUI will be too late :-/. I temp myself though & have been temping since 2008 so it's almost habit now and i can't seem to quit. I tried for a couple months not temping to try and decrease stress but it seemed to make it worse cause I had no idea what was going on.
> Good luck to you too! Keep me posted. Have you tried anything else yet?

Interesting they told you to use FMU. Mine told me to used 2nd one and not the first. Let me know how that works out for you and if you notice any difference in results with OPK's. I haven't started temping yet but I think I'm going to. I worry about not doing it at the same time each day. Any suggestions on that one? Hopefully this TWW is the last one for you :)

I haven't tried anything else, this is the first thing we are doing and we are hoping it works for us. Doctor says we will move to meds if it doesn't work for us though.


----------



## MrsC8776

hopefulmama2b said:


> Hi ladies- just had my first unmedicated IUI today. I'll let you know how it goes!

Good luck to you! Hopefully all goes well. Please do let us know how it goes.I'm excited I'm not the only one on here who is unmedicated. I posted a while back and got no replies. I'm so glad this got bumped up to the top so we can all stick together :flower:


----------



## fisher640

@Mrs C. Ive honestly not had trouble not taking it at the same time each day. I work rotating shifts. It does effect it a bit but not enough to make a difference. It takes a couple months practice to see what's going on. I read the whole taking charge of your fertility book which is essentially the bbt bible. It's pretty easy to do and I like knowing when I've ovulated each month and when AF will show up.


----------



## MrsC8776

Maybe I will give that a shot and see how it goes. Thank you!


----------



## Mrs46

Had my 1st unmedicated iui on sat...currently 2ww...stressed is not the word.has anyone had success with unmedicated iui??


----------



## fisher640

Mrs46, it seems like everyone who has responded here thus far is just getting started with unmedicated IUI. I'm in my 2WW pre-unmedicated-IUI, DH & I are going to give it a whirl next cycle with our first unmedicated IUI. Keep us posted on you.


----------



## fisher640

MrsC8776 said:


> Interesting they told you to use FMU. Mine told me to used 2nd one and not the first. Let me know how that works out for you and if you notice any difference in results with OPK's. I haven't started temping yet but I think I'm going to. I worry about not doing it at the same time each day. Any suggestions on that one? Hopefully this TWW is the last one for you :)
> 
> I haven't tried anything else, this is the first thing we are doing and we are hoping it works for us. Doctor says we will move to meds if it doesn't work for us though.

I know, (in regards to FMU), most online say FMU isn't the best but That's what I've done the last two cycles since I started there, Although I have some IC ones I use in the afternoons when I get a positive just cause I've wanted to see what happens. The paperwork and verbal instructions they gave me are very specific that we are to test with the OPK prior to 645am and call the office by 7am to notify them of a surge. 

I'm nervous about this because, the very first cycle when they did my confirmation ultrasound I called at 7a and they had me getting bloodwork and a follicle scan by 8a and there was a nice big follicle, and based on cramping later that afternoon I'm pretty sure I O'd early afternoon that cycle, so I'm nervous that if I call in the AM of the surge day and they schedule me for IUI the next AM the egg will be gone by then? I guess I'll follow their instructions since they are the experts but I've kind of already planned that if it doesn't work I'm going to try talking them into an afternoon of the surge IUI since the past two months (the only months I've used OPKs) I seem to O (based on cramping) within 12 hours of the surge even though the kits say 12-36hours.


----------



## MrsC8776

I can fully understand your worry about the follicle being gone the next day. Seems like the place I go to works in the same way kind of. I am to test for surge and once that shows up I call and they have me come in the next day. I some times wonder why is it not possible to go in the same day since they say sperm lasts for quite a few days inside the body. If requested I believe they will let me come in that day if they have an opening. You should ask if it is possible to do it the same day as the surge. It couldn't hurt to ask :) 

Sorry if I have already asked this but have they talked about switching to meds after so many attempts? Hopefully you won't have to worry about that though!


----------



## fisher640

Yeah. We have that option DH is just uncomfortable with meds and the increased risk of multiples but we were given the option of meds right off the bat so it's all up to us and how fast we want to escalate treatments.


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> Yeah. We have that option DH is just uncomfortable with meds and the increased risk of multiples but we were given the option of meds right off the bat so it's all up to us and how fast we want to escalate treatments.

Ok thanks for sharing that. I'm thinking of trying Clomid if this next cycle doesn't work. I'm hoping that it won't come to that but we will see.


----------



## bbdreams

Hi girls, Just read through your thread. Looks I am on the same path as the rest of you.... just waiting on af to arrive so we can start our first unmedicated cycle of iui. DH and I have been trying for 3 years now, and I just had surgery four weeks ago and was diagnosed with the most severe case of Stage 4 endometriosis. I was told my only options are to get pregnant ASAP or put my body into menopause. :/ So, here is praying that iui does the trick for all of us. :)


----------



## MrsC8776

bbdreams said:


> Hi girls, Just read through your thread. Looks I am on the same path as the rest of you.... just waiting on af to arrive so we can start our first unmedicated cycle of iui. DH and I have been trying for 3 years now, and I just had surgery four weeks ago and was diagnosed with the most severe case of Stage 4 endometriosis. I was told my only options are to get pregnant ASAP or put my body into menopause. :/ So, here is praying that iui does the trick for all of us. :)

When are you expecting AF and to start the IUI? Mine is due Friday and hopefully doing IUI between the 30th and the 2nd. That is if my timing is still the same. I wish you luck and I will keep my fingers crossed for you as well as everyone else. I hope you are feeling ok since the surgery :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi bbdreams :hi: 

Nice to talk to other ladies doing unmedicated IUIs. I think we're the odd balls to the rest of BnB so it's good to feel normal!


----------



## fisher640

AF should arrive this weekend for me, I'm actually getting somewhat excited about this now that I know there's a few others. I do feel quite the oddball for no clomid, it's hard to even find info online about unmedicated iui!


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> AF should arrive this weekend for me, I'm actually getting somewhat excited about this now that I know there's a few others. I do feel quite the oddball for no clomid, it's hard to even find info online about unmedicated iui!

AF is the same for me. I felt like the oddball before this post showed back up. I'm so excited that there are other I can talk to that are going through the same thing as me. I thank all of you :hugs: DH will be home for Afghanistan this weekend :happy dance: so perfect timing... although AF will be bitter sweet if you know what I mean lol


----------



## fisher640

MrsC8776 said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> AF should arrive this weekend for me, I'm actually getting somewhat excited about this now that I know there's a few others. I do feel quite the oddball for no clomid, it's hard to even find info online about unmedicated iui!
> 
> AF is the same for me. I felt like the oddball before this post showed back up. I'm so excited that there are other I can talk to that are going through the same thing as me. I thank all of you :hugs: DH will be home for Afghanistan this weekend :happy dance: so perfect timing... although AF will be bitter sweet if you know what I mean lolClick to expand...

Wow how long will he be hOme for? Are you freezing the goods or will he be home long enough?


----------



## MrsC8776

He will only be home for about 29 days! We will be freezing since he isn't home much, thats the way we have to do it. I turned to B&B because I needed other to talk to (since he's not home). I don't want anyone to know what we are going through right now. They know we are working on the process of getting this started they just don't know that we have actually started. I don't want all the questions of "are you pregnant yet?" That would just drive me insane on top of everything else I have to worry about. Also my mother thinks it will work the first time. If she only knew. So for now it's our little secret... well our and B&B :).


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies :wave:,

Just thought I would see how everyone is doing. I know there are some on their 2WW and others (like me) waiting on AF to show up to start the next cycle. Hopefully those on their 2WW get a nice BFP!!


----------



## bbdreams

MrsC8776 said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, Just read through your thread. Looks I am on the same path as the rest of you.... just waiting on af to arrive so we can start our first unmedicated cycle of iui. DH and I have been trying for 3 years now, and I just had surgery four weeks ago and was diagnosed with the most severe case of Stage 4 endometriosis. I was told my only options are to get pregnant ASAP or put my body into menopause. :/ So, here is praying that iui does the trick for all of us. :)
> 
> When are you expecting AF and to start the IUI? Mine is due Friday and hopefully doing IUI between the 30th and the 2nd. That is if my timing is still the same. I wish you luck and I will keep my fingers crossed for you as well as everyone else. I hope you are feeling ok since the surgery :hugs:Click to expand...

MrsC - AF arrived today. I am also expecting to do IUI around the 2nd. Thank you. I am feeling a lot better since the surgery, but AF feels like she is gonna be quite contrary this month. :(


----------



## MrsC8776

It's good to hear you are feeling better. Sorry to hear about the evil AF :( just think once it's over IUI begins. I'm still waiting on mine... although now that I say that I'm sure AF will show up at any time. I'm hoping we all have good luck with the unmedicated IUI's!!


----------



## fisher640

CD1 today! I'm going to call the clinic later to set up the iui then well b golden (unless I get a pos OPK on a weekend :-/)

How are all of you?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Testing Sunday- this was the first round of unmed IUI although timing was horrible. I think our only hope is the BDing we did, but I'm still optimistic!


----------



## fisher640

Why was the timing terrible? Tell all! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

You're supposed to get IUI day of ovulation. Ideally within 6 hours. I got it 31 hours before!!!!! (based on o pain). Washed sperm don't live as long as unwashed. Unwashed can easily live a couple of days is fertile cm, but I"ve read that washed live 6-24 hours. So 31 hours later?! :dohh: If we didn't catch the eggy this month next month I'm doing it on my time! Feel like I threw away $300.


----------



## fisher640

The starting policy at my place is to do it 36hrs after ur pos OPK. But I've heard it's better for the :spermy: to be there first


----------



## MrsC8776

hopefulmama2b said:


> You're supposed to get IUI day of ovulation. Ideally within 6 hours. I got it 31 hours before!!!!! (based on o pain). Washed sperm don't live as long as unwashed. Unwashed can easily live a couple of days is fertile cm, but I"ve read that washed live 6-24 hours. So 31 hours later?! :dohh: If we didn't catch the eggy this month next month I'm doing it on my time! Feel like I threw away $300.

At the place DH and I go they have us call the morning of surge and we go in the next day. Since the OPK's tell you when you are about to O this gives a little extra time. Did they tell you that it had to be within 6 hours of your surge? Fx for you :flower:


----------



## fisher640

MrsC8776 said:


> At the place DH and I go they have us call the morning of surge and we go in the next day. Since the OPK's tell you when you are about to O this gives a little extra time. Did they tell you that it had to be within 6 hours of your surge? Fx for you :flower:

Exactly the same as mine - I'm uber paranoid I will have O'd already by then :blush:


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> At the place DH and I go they have us call the morning of surge and we go in the next day. Since the OPK's tell you when you are about to O this gives a little extra time. Did they tell you that it had to be within 6 hours of your surge? Fx for you :flower:
> 
> Exactly the same as mine - I'm uber paranoid I will have O'd already by then :blush:Click to expand...

I worry about that also. I'm wondering how long frozen :spermy: will last inside the body. I think fresh last quite a few days. I use frozen since DH is gone so much. Maybe if they do the IUI on day of u/s and O is about to happen that would work better. No idea though. Does the place you go let you come in the same day as your surge if you are unable to go in the next day? Mine does and I have asked myself if that would give a better chance. Haven't tried it yet :shrug:


----------



## fisher640

MrsC8776 said:


> I worry about that also. I'm wondering how long frozen :spermy: will last inside the body. I think fresh last quite a few days. I use frozen since DH is gone so much. Maybe if they do the IUI on day of u/s and O is about to happen that would work better. No idea though. Does the place you go let you come in the same day as your surge if you are unable to go in the next day? Mine does and I have asked myself if that would give a better chance. Haven't tried it yet :shrug:

I haven't asked. I'm thinking we'll do 1 or 2 cycles the way they set it up here over the holidays, but mid Jan my spring semester will start up for the last semester of grad school so I'll be quite busy during the week again and I'm thinking we may put additional cycles on hold until May. As it is right now DH works M-F and I work steady S&S so getting us together will be a bit of a challenge for the next little while. I'm pretty flexible M-F and they gave us equipment for me to bring his sample with me so that's our plan until the summer when he's off (teacher). They do IUIs on the weekend but I work 12hour shifts and when I come in is not negotiable so if I surge on the weekend we'll have to cancel.

My plan is to do these two cycles their way and if they don't work push for back to back and day of surge IUI over the summer. That's my plan anyway :blush: and making DH deposit at the facility. -- He's got an intense summer ahead of him, he just doesn't know it yet :winkwink:


----------



## MrsC8776

Good evening ladies!!

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Just thought I would check in with all of you and see how things are going. 

bbdreams~ Are you still thinking you will have IUI on the 2nd? I hope this is your time to get BFP!

fisher~ Where you able to get your IUI set up? I was just looking back and you said that you would be golden unless you got pos OPK on the weekend. Is the place you go to not open on the weekend or is this due to your schedule? Hopefully all went well this week!!

Hopefulmama~ Will you still be testing tomorrow? Fx for you

As for me... I'm still going in Wednesday for u/s. AF has came and gone:happydance:. Although it was very light this month which is different for me. Maybe thats a good sign I guess. I ordered the cheap opk's they are the Wondfo kind off Amazon. They came in so I have used those so far. Once I see the line getting darker I will double check with CB digital. I think thats what others have said to. FS says to just use the CB but I would like to test twice a day and those can get pretty expensive!! Anyways thats where I am at. 

Good luck to everyone and fx
:dust:


----------



## fisher640

Mrs C the weekend thing is due to my schedule. I'm only CD 5 today so I'm still waiting to see.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies, my first unmed IUI was a bust. BFN today. Giving it one more month and then asking for meds. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Rags

MrsC8776 said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> At the place DH and I go they have us call the morning of surge and we go in the next day. Since the OPK's tell you when you are about to O this gives a little extra time. Did they tell you that it had to be within 6 hours of your surge? Fx for you :flower:
> 
> Exactly the same as mine - I'm uber paranoid I will have O'd already by then :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I worry about that also. I'm wondering how long frozen :spermy: will last inside the body. I think fresh last quite a few days. I use frozen since DH is gone so much. Maybe if they do the IUI on day of u/s and O is about to happen that would work better. No idea though. Does the place you go let you come in the same day as your surge if you are unable to go in the next day? Mine does and I have asked myself if that would give a better chance. Haven't tried it yet :shrug:Click to expand...

Hello Ladies, hope you don't mind if I join in? I've just been reading through the thread and hope that I can give a bit of hope. I have a lovely 20 month old boy concieved on my 3rd unmedicated IUI. I used frozen sperm and had the IUI the day after my positive OPK. My clinic ask you to test in the morning and call in when you get your positve, the appointment is normaly 24hours later. I'm fortunate enough to be trying for my second and again am doing it unmedicated - at the moment anyway - although my age is against me this time. Fingers crossed I'll get a try in December although my cycle is being a bit silly at the moment and my LP has become quite short. Good luck to you all.


----------



## MrsC8776

Rags said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> At the place DH and I go they have us call the morning of surge and we go in the next day. Since the OPK's tell you when you are about to O this gives a little extra time. Did they tell you that it had to be within 6 hours of your surge? Fx for you :flower:
> 
> Exactly the same as mine - I'm uber paranoid I will have O'd already by then :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I worry about that also. I'm wondering how long frozen :spermy: will last inside the body. I think fresh last quite a few days. I use frozen since DH is gone so much. Maybe if they do the IUI on day of u/s and O is about to happen that would work better. No idea though. Does the place you go let you come in the same day as your surge if you are unable to go in the next day? Mine does and I have asked myself if that would give a better chance. Haven't tried it yet :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Ladies, hope you don't mind if I join in? I've just been reading through the thread and hope that I can give a bit of hope. I have a lovely 20 month old boy concieved on my 3rd unmedicated IUI. I used frozen sperm and had the IUI the day after my positive OPK. My clinic ask you to test in the morning and call in when you get your positve, the appointment is normaly 24hours later. I'm fortunate enough to be trying for my second and again am doing it unmedicated - at the moment anyway - although my age is against me this time. Fingers crossed I'll get a try in December although my cycle is being a bit silly at the moment and my LP has become quite short. Good luck to you all.Click to expand...

Welcome Rags :wave:

I'm so glad to hear that someone got a BFP while doing unmedicated IUI. So happy for you and fx that you get another BFP the same way. I'm working on my 2nd unmed IUI and should be going in this week. 11 day u/s tomorrow so hopefully all goes well. My clinic is the same as yours so it's good to know that this is the norm. When did you start trying for #2?

Hopefulmama~ So sorry to hear about IUI not working this time. Fx next month will be your month and you won't have to worry about meds :hugs:

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## bbdreams

Mrs. C- I am still thinking around the 2nd, but I am very likely to get a positive over the weekend... so this cycle may end up being all natural.


----------



## MrsC8776

bbdreams said:


> Mrs. C- I am still thinking around the 2nd, but I am very likely to get a positive over the weekend... so this cycle may end up being all natural.

Good luck to you! I hope everything works out :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to give an update.I went in for u/s today and they said to watch for surge on OPK tomorrow morning and if it is not there to give them a call. If surge doesn't happen tomorrow I will get a trigger shot (Ovidrel). This will be a first for me. Looks like I just wait to see what happens in the AM.

I hope all of you are doing well :flower:


----------



## bbdreams

Went in for my iui today. :) Good luck MrsC.


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck to you also :hugs:

I had my trigger shot last night... Am I still considered unmedicated?? :shrug: I will go in for IUI tomorrow at 10:45

We will pretty much be on the same cycle it looks like :happydance:

Hoping for BFP for all of us!!
:dust:


----------



## fisher640

Bahhhhhhhh
My OPK was positive this morning so I won't be able to do the IUI this cycle. The clinic is open 7a-3p tomorrow and I work 7a-730p :cry: the worst part is that I think this means next cycle is going to line up for the week we're on vacation (seperately) between Christmas and new years. I'm so disappointed :sad1: :cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> Bahhhhhhhh
> My OPK was positive this morning so I won't be able to do the IUI this cycle. The clinic is open 7a-3p tomorrow and I work 7a-730p :cry: the worst part is that I think this means next cycle is going to line up for the week we're on vacation (seperately) between Christmas and new years. I'm so disappointed :sad1: :cry:

Sorry to hear about OPK being positive this morning. I know weekends are not good for you. :hugs: Is there any chance of taking a "sick day" tomorrow??


----------



## MrsC8776

We are home for the IUI this morning. All went well for the most part. During the process there was some "complications." The FS has some problems getting it in just right (sounds funny I know) there was a lot of pinching and then he told me that he was having troubles. After a few minutes he said we were done... felt like forever to me though. He told me I might have some spotting a little later. When he left the room DH told me there was a little blood on the syringe. I laid there for a few minutes and asked if it was a lot and he said no but there was enough. Is this normal or has anyone had this happen??

Now I am on the 2WW :happydance: and hoping for this spotting to end. It's not bad at all so thats a good thing.


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

MrsC8776 said:


> We are home for the IUI this morning. All went well for the most part. During the process there was some "complications." The FS has some problems getting it in just right (sounds funny I know) there was a lot of pinching and then he told me that he was having troubles. After a few minutes he said we were done... felt like forever to me though. He told me I might have some spotting a little later. When he left the room DH told me there was a little blood on the syringe. I laid there for a few minutes and asked if it was a lot and he said no but there was enough. Is this normal or has anyone had this happen??
> 
> Now I am on the 2WW :happydance: and hoping for this spotting to end. It's not bad at all so thats a good thing.

hello!!! i know im not unmedicated but wanted to let you know i went this morning as well (cycle buddies!) and i had a bit of spotting too. did you experince any leaking i did im a little worried i hope its not my little soilders


----------



## fisher640

Well the update is someone traded with me so I don't have to be at work til 11. Unfortunately that didn't happen til after the clinic was closed for the day 430p so I called and left a message but I don't know if they'll be able to add me on at the last minute or not????? Please cross your fingers they can! My plan is to get up and call at 645a when they open and hope hope hope they can squeeze us in before 10am :-/ 

Think it's possible?


----------



## MrsC8776

mrs.rodrigues said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> We are home for the IUI this morning. All went well for the most part. During the process there was some "complications." The FS has some problems getting it in just right (sounds funny I know) there was a lot of pinching and then he told me that he was having troubles. After a few minutes he said we were done... felt like forever to me though. He told me I might have some spotting a little later. When he left the room DH told me there was a little blood on the syringe. I laid there for a few minutes and asked if it was a lot and he said no but there was enough. Is this normal or has anyone had this happen??
> 
> Now I am on the 2WW :happydance: and hoping for this spotting to end. It's not bad at all so thats a good thing.
> 
> hello!!! i know im not unmedicated but wanted to let you know i went this morning as well (cycle buddies!) and i had a bit of spotting too. did you experince any leaking i did im a little worried i hope its not my little soildersClick to expand...

Yay for cycle buddies :happydance: No leaking for me that I noticed just a little spotting. Fx for both of us :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> Well the update is someone traded with me so I don't have to be at work til 11. Unfortunately that didn't happen til after the clinic was closed for the day 430p so I called and left a message but I don't know if they'll be able to add me on at the last minute or not????? Please cross your fingers they can! My plan is to get up and call at 645a when they open and hope hope hope they can squeeze us in before 10am :-/
> 
> Think it's possible?

I think it will be possible :thumbup: It's the weekend and you wouldn't think they would be to busy. Please let us know how things work out when you get a chance. I will keep my fx for you!!


----------



## fisher640

It happened! Can you believe it!? I got the IUI this morning! Someone wanted to trade shifts with me so I am 11-11 instead today. I was late for work but I made up a semi-lie about traffic :-/ well all be TWWing together!

So she said the post was numbers were fine but they seemed low to me? 3.1mil post wash 89% motility? Thoughts?


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> It happened! Can you believe it!? I got the IUI this morning! Someone wanted to trade shifts with me so I am 11-11 instead today. I was late for work but I made up a semi-lie about traffic :-/ well all be TWWing together!
> 
> So she said the post was numbers were fine but they seemed low to me? 3.1mil post wash 89% motility? Thoughts?

That is so exciting!! I bet you are so happy :happydance: 

Your numbers seem a little better than mine. When I went yesterday I checked out the sheet and it said 4 million post wash. Didn't check the motility though, I should have :dohh:. Those numbers sound good to me though. 

Hoping for us all a :bfp:


----------



## fisher640

MrsC8776 said:


> We are home for the IUI this morning. All went well for the most part. During the process there was some "complications." The FS has some problems getting it in just right (sounds funny I know) there was a lot of pinching and then he told me that he was having troubles. After a few minutes he said we were done... felt like forever to me though. He told me I might have some spotting a little later. When he left the room DH told me there was a little blood on the syringe. I laid there for a few minutes and asked if it was a lot and he said no but there was enough. Is this normal or has anyone had this happen??
> 
> Now I am on the 2WW :happydance: and hoping for this spotting to end. It's not bad at all so thats a good thing.

I meant to ask you if you ended up having spotting? She didn't say she was having troubles but she put the catheter in (and I'm pretty sure it was in - because I was having that sinking/sick/fainting feeling with cramping) then she took it out and said "I'm just going to try and reposition for a better angle" and then it started again" I cramped just a little during it and she said some people cramp during the day (I said "well I tend to be cramp anyway, so I'm sure that will be me") and I did cramp but then about mid afternoon I went to the bathroom and there was a decent amount of brown spotting? I googled and it doesn't appear this is unusual although she didn't say I would spot?

I still can't believe that actually happened, yesterday, I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I think it's too late for that :blush: I suspect this might be my longest TWW yet


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> We are home for the IUI this morning. All went well for the most part. During the process there was some "complications." The FS has some problems getting it in just right (sounds funny I know) there was a lot of pinching and then he told me that he was having troubles. After a few minutes he said we were done... felt like forever to me though. He told me I might have some spotting a little later. When he left the room DH told me there was a little blood on the syringe. I laid there for a few minutes and asked if it was a lot and he said no but there was enough. Is this normal or has anyone had this happen??
> 
> Now I am on the 2WW :happydance: and hoping for this spotting to end. It's not bad at all so thats a good thing.
> 
> I meant to ask you if you ended up having spotting? She didn't say she was having troubles but she put the catheter in (and I'm pretty sure it was in - because I was having that sinking/sick/fainting feeling with cramping) then she took it out and said "I'm just going to try and reposition for a better angle" and then it started again" I cramped just a little during it and she said some people cramp during the day (I said "well I tend to be cramp anyway, so I'm sure that will be me") and I did cramp but then about mid afternoon I went to the bathroom and there was a decent amount of brown spotting? I googled and it doesn't appear this is unusual although she didn't say I would spot?
> 
> I still can't believe that actually happened, yesterday, I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I think it's too late for that :blush: I suspect this might be my longest TWW yetClick to expand...

I did end up having a little bit of spotting. Used a liner and I was good so it wasn't to bad. Mine was kind of a cramping feeling also but also many pinches, its never fun to have any of that discomfort. The spotting I had was brown so I would say that you should be ok. Has your spotting stopped?? 

I was hoping you would be able to go in over the weekend, I'm so glad it worked out for you!! It is so hard not to get hopes up... I have my ups and downs throughout the day where I get my hopes up and then I tell myself no I can't do that. I have had some cramps the last day or so and feeling a little sick but I'm wondering if that could be from the trigger shot?!? :shrug:

Welcome to the longest 2WW :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

I'm sure your sickness is the trigger shot (or the fact that it is December and people are starting to get the winter yucks) - It was just that one episode of spotting, the cramping pretty much resolved after that. I suppose it could just be irritation from the catheter or something for me. Everything I've read online assures me the :spermy: were way too up in there to fall back out.

I told DH this is probably the last IUI til the summer for us. I've been thinking it through and thinking sticking with unmedicated is the way to go - I think the next step up I might want to ask if we can do back to back IUI with one the day of the pos OPK and one the following day. That seems like the next most logical step up, before moving to clomid. (I am also apparently an insane person who needs to lay out the next 5 cycles before they even occur!) I am COMPLETELY fixated on this cycle right now, I'm off today and slept in since I was at work til midnight but have spent the rest of the day so far googling IUI statistics and reading BnB :shy:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hopefully this one works for you so that you don't have to think about the next step. I talked to my FS and they don't really want to put me on meds because of my age and the high risk of multiples. They said if we really want it we can all sit down and talk about it. I think it's something that DH and I are really going to have to think about as he is out of country 6 months a year. I'm thinking of just sticking with unmedicated but I dunno its and big decision. Lets just hope that neither of us had to think about any of the future stuff. 

DH is at work right now so I have been on the computer all morning reading BnB and other things so I know what you mean :blush: I need to find something to do!!


----------



## iwant2bmommy

Hello Ladies! I'm hoping to join this thread soon! My consultation is Jan 11th and I have no infertility problems but am going to use donor sperm. Any tips? Can anyone tell me what happens after the 1st consultation? Can I get my IUI the next time I ovulate or is it gonna be a few months wait? I'm so excited and anxious! Wish I could just call my RE and get all the general answers lol
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

iwant2bmommy said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm hoping to join this thread soon! My consultation is Jan 11th and I have no infertility problems but am going to use donor sperm. Any tips? Can anyone tell me what happens after the 1st consultation? Can I get my IUI the next time I ovulate or is it gonna be a few months wait? I'm so excited and anxious! Wish I could just call my RE and get all the general answers lol
> Good luck everyone!!

Hello!!! welcome!!

I am not unmedicated however i just did my first IUI with donor sperm so i thought id chime in here. after your consult you should be able to jump right in unless you doctor feels otherwise. as for myself i waited one month between so i could get all my vitamins in and get some money together(we are out of pcoket and donor sperm is very pricey!) the down fall of using donor sperm isthe little guys die alot faster and you dont get a huge amount per vial average between 5mil-20mil after thaw depending on the bank so timing is VERY important.

with that said i just finished my first IUI and am currently in my 2ww so ill let ya know how it goes next saturday! i opted to jump right into meds even though i have no fertility problems. i chose to use clomid which just gives you more eggs i produced 2 instead of 1 so its double the shot if you ask me, its definatly something worth asking about in consult. clomid seems to give women with no fetility problems success and lower risk of multiples then injectables

another thing your doc may talk to you about since you are doing donor sperm is bact to back IUIs...my doc really pushed it i opted not because sperm is so expensive i just hope i dont regret this later! but they do say one well timed IUI is just as effective!! 

another thing i went for that i would recomend because it helps the timming is the ovidrel hcg trigger shot. basiclly what it does is when your follies are ready you inject it and with 36 hours you ovulate so its awesome for timing and like i said donor sperm has short life so timing is so important.

good luck!! if you have any questions dont be shy and you can alway private message me!!!


----------



## Nicker

Hi iwant2bemommy. I am also planning on TTC using donor sperm. Since age is not on my side I have had to go through a few tests first. I first saw the FS on November 17. I find out on January 5 if I can go ahead with the IUI and then I hope to do my first IUI in January. I am pretty sure I will be going the medicated route though. I am just hoping he says he thinks it can work.


----------



## MrsC8776

iwant2bmommy said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm hoping to join this thread soon! My consultation is Jan 11th and I have no infertility problems but am going to use donor sperm. Any tips? Can anyone tell me what happens after the 1st consultation? Can I get my IUI the next time I ovulate or is it gonna be a few months wait? I'm so excited and anxious! Wish I could just call my RE and get all the general answers lol
> Good luck everyone!!

Welcome :wave:

They may ask for a few tests but nothing major. We are not doing donor sperm but it was an option for us if DH didn't have any. They said that if we went that route we would have to get a psych eval. Not sure if things work the same in every state but thats how it is here. Good luck and please keep us updated on how things go.


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Nicker said:


> Hi iwant2bemommy. I am also planning on TTC using donor sperm. Since age is not on my side I have had to go through a few tests first. I first saw the FS on November 17. I find out on January 5 if I can go ahead with the IUI and then I hope to do my first IUI in January. I am pretty sure I will be going the medicated route though. I am just hoping he says he thinks it can work.

where have all you ladies been!! :shrug: 

i feel like us IUI with donor sperm girls are far and few and its def alot diff when your using DS!! i either find regular IUI or ICI at home ladies who are all great but its nice to see other ladies usind donor sperm

what bank did you use
are you doing back to back
what meds will you be using first?


----------



## Nicker

MrsC, Psych Evaluation apparently is law here in Canada! It was a snap. They just want to make sure you have thought of everything and are prepared for what can come up. I passed LOL

MrsR, I believe I will be using Xytex for the bank. I don't know about meds yet. My doc is driving me crazy. He won't tell me anything until I see him again in January!!! I have had all of the tests done except the CD21 progesterone check. I am worried about that one though. I started taking B50 complex this cycle and I still haven't ovulated CD14. Last month was CD11 or 12 of a 24 day cycle. The month before was probably close to that too. No signs of ovulation yet either. If I don't ovulate will he then say sorry chicka you should have thought about doing this 10 years ago, you missed the boat??

I had to have tests partially because of my age and partially because he was concerned that a med I used to take may have destroyed my ovarian reserve. I had the test where he counted the antricular follicles but he wouldn't say anything. I just know that the HSG looked good so no blockages or abnormalities with my uterus. I am going NUTS!!!!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Nicker said:


> MrsC, Psych Evaluation apparently is law here in Canada! It was a snap. They just want to make sure you have thought of everything and are prepared for what can come up. I passed LOL
> 
> MrsR, I believe I will be using Xytex for the bank. I don't know about meds yet. My doc is driving me crazy. He won't tell me anything until I see him again in January!!! I have had all of the tests done except the CD21 progesterone check. I am worried about that one though. I started taking B50 complex this cycle and I still haven't ovulated CD14. Last month was CD11 or 12 of a 24 day cycle. The month before was probably close to that too. No signs of ovulation yet either. If I don't ovulate will he then say sorry chicka you should have thought about doing this 10 years ago, you missed the boat??
> 
> I had to have tests partially because of my age and partially because he was concerned that a med I used to take may have destroyed my ovarian reserve. I had the test where he counted the antricular follicles but he wouldn't say anything. I just know that the HSG looked good so no blockages or abnormalities with my uterus. I am going NUTS!!!!

wow i would be going nuts too!! well if you dont ovulate on your own cant you use a trigger it forces ovulation i though ?:shrug: well good luck and fxed keep us posted!! if this doc says no get a second opinion dont give up!!


----------



## Nicker

No trigger. Not on meds yet. I saw him first on November 17. Had HSG on the 23rd, CD 3 labs done on the 26, follicle count on the 29 but my next appointment isn't until January 5. I did take a picture of the ultrasound results before I got dressed after the antricular follicle count and I did get my CD3 lab results from my GP but I don't know what they mean. I know what I think they mean from google, but I could be way off!!!

I can't do IUI before mid January anyway since I need to be sure my folic acid is up there. The evil drug that may have buggered up my ovarian reserve strips folic acid too. I was taking daily folic acid with the meds and I have been taking 6mg daily since being off (October 14) I need to be off for 3 months. I just want to to know though. If I can't have a baby I don't want to spend my holidays wondering when he is sitting there with the answers.

What bank did you use? I can use any bank I want.

Oh yeah, I don't think my guy does the back to back. I do think I will be going in for daily transvaginal ultrasounds after the clomid (I am guessing the clomid part).


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Nicker said:


> No trigger. Not on meds yet. I saw him first on November 17. Had HSG on the 23rd, CD 3 labs done on the 26, follicle count on the 29 but my next appointment isn't until January 5. I did take a picture of the ultrasound results before I got dressed after the antricular follicle count and I did get my CD3 lab results from my GP but I don't know what they mean. I know what I think they mean from google, but I could be way off!!!
> 
> I can't do IUI before mid January anyway since I need to be sure my folic acid is up there. The evil drug that may have buggered up my ovarian reserve strips folic acid too. I was taking daily folic acid with the meds and I have been taking 6mg daily since being off (October 14) I need to be off for 3 months. I just want to to know though. If I can't have a baby I don't want to spend my holidays wondering when he is sitting there with the answers.
> 
> What bank did you use? I can use any bank I want.
> 
> Oh yeah, I don't think my guy does the back to back. I do think I will be going in for daily transvaginal ultrasounds after the clomid (I am guessing the clomid part).

i had alot of ultrasounds and bloodwork through my cycle my doc actually hates opks (although i secretley used them ayway) he goes by blood. 

i ended up using manhattan cryobank because thay had a brazilian donor who looked like dw as a baby. we looked into california but theyre prices are sky high up to 800 per vial :dohh:


----------



## fisher640

I totally can't believe how close all of our IUIs were at the beginning of December! Are you girls testing or just waiting it out? If testing when do you plan to start?


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> I totally can't believe how close all of our IUIs were at the beginning of December! Are you girls testing or just waiting it out? If testing when do you plan to start?

Hey fisher I hope you are doing well. Are you asking about testing out the trigger shot or testing for BFP? Either way I have started testing out my trigger shot but I will only test every other day. Actually test date will be the end on next week I'm hoping to see a BFP on the 16th.

What about you?


----------



## Rags

MrsC8776 said:


> Rags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> At the place DH and I go they have us call the morning of surge and we go in the next day. Since the OPK's tell you when you are about to O this gives a little extra time. Did they tell you that it had to be within 6 hours of your surge? Fx for you :flower:
> 
> Exactly the same as mine - I'm uber paranoid I will have O'd already by then :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I worry about that also. I'm wondering how long frozen :spermy: will last inside the body. I think fresh last quite a few days. I use frozen since DH is gone so much. Maybe if they do the IUI on day of u/s and O is about to happen that would work better. No idea though. Does the place you go let you come in the same day as your surge if you are unable to go in the next day? Mine does and I have asked myself if that would give a better chance. Haven't tried it yet :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Ladies, hope you don't mind if I join in? I've just been reading through the thread and hope that I can give a bit of hope. I have a lovely 20 month old boy concieved on my 3rd unmedicated IUI. I used frozen sperm and had the IUI the day after my positive OPK. My clinic ask you to test in the morning and call in when you get your positve, the appointment is normaly 24hours later. I'm fortunate enough to be trying for my second and again am doing it unmedicated - at the moment anyway - although my age is against me this time. Fingers crossed I'll get a try in December although my cycle is being a bit silly at the moment and my LP has become quite short. Good luck to you all.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Rags :wave:
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that someone got a BFP while doing unmedicated IUI. So happy for you and fx that you get another BFP the same way. I'm working on my 2nd unmed IUI and should be going in this week. 11 day u/s tomorrow so hopefully all goes well. My clinic is the same as yours so it's good to know that this is the norm. When did you start trying for #2?
> 
> Hopefulmama~ So sorry to hear about IUI not working this time. Fx next month will be your month and you won't have to worry about meds :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all!!!Click to expand...

Hello MrsC8776, sorry for the delay getting back, work has been hectic. I am hoping to try for number 2 this cycle having had a go earlier in the year. Ideally I would have tried one after another but life with a toddler and work have meant holding off for a while. Anyway I'll start testing tomorrow and have my fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP.

To all the donor sperm women out there, my LO is thanks to a donor and I'm very much hoping for a full sibling. It does work and it's well worth persivering for.


----------



## MrsC8776

Not a problem I fully understand how crazy life can be. Good luck on your Christmas BFP! I hope all of us get a BFP for Christmas... that would be such an amazing gift.


----------



## fisher640

Mrs C - I didn't get a trigger so I just meant BFP. Well give me the play by play anyway ;-) I'm pretty sure I won't wait til 14dpiui my LP is usually closer to 12days (although las month it was 14) so I'm expecting AF in the neighborhood of dec 15-17. I'm fairly confident I Od the afternoon before my IUI (which is why I was freakin out about timing).


----------



## MrsC8776

bbdreams said:


> Went in for my iui today. :) Good luck MrsC.

I was looking through past pages and seeing who all was doing unmedicated and I thought I would see how you are doing bbdreams. 

So many of us went in for IUI around the exact same time. It's good to know we are all in this wait together :thumbup:


----------



## iwant2bmommy

So glad to have found all of you wonderful ladies :hugs:
I'm going to use the California CryoBank.... It's the best one I've looked into but I AM paying out of pocket so any cheaper suggestions would be MUCH appreciated!
If he mentions the back to back IUI, depending on how much it is, I'm definately all for it!
I was also thinking of starting the Folic Acid vitamins.... does that seem to help or improve anything?
I read that loosing weight right before conception increases your chances so I'm on a diet and have lost 7Ibs.... Hope this helps as well!
Does anyone know around what the trigger shot runs? I'ld like to get it too but like I said since it's all out of pocket I may have to way my options :shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

iwant2bmommy said:


> So glad to have found all of you wonderful ladies :hugs:
> I'm going to use the California CryoBank.... It's the best one I've looked into but I AM paying out of pocket so any cheaper suggestions would be MUCH appreciated!
> If he mentions the back to back IUI, depending on how much it is, I'm definately all for it!
> I was also thinking of starting the Folic Acid vitamins.... does that seem to help or improve anything?
> I read that loosing weight right before conception increases your chances so I'm on a diet and have lost 7Ibs.... Hope this helps as well!
> Does anyone know around what the trigger shot runs? I'ld like to get it too but like I said since it's all out of pocket I may have to way my options :shrug:

Hi iwant2bmommy :wave:

The only thing I can really comment here is the cost of the trigger shot. I was told to take Ovidrel and insurance doesn't cover anything at all so the shot costed us 104.00 well actually 103.99. Thats in Oregon so I'm not sure if the price is different in other places. It would be nice to know it the cost of the one shot is different depending on where you live. 

Good luck with everything!!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

iwant2bmommy said:


> So glad to have found all of you wonderful ladies :hugs:
> I'm going to use the California CryoBank.... It's the best one I've looked into but I AM paying out of pocket so any cheaper suggestions would be MUCH appreciated!
> If he mentions the back to back IUI, depending on how much it is, I'm definately all for it!
> I was also thinking of starting the Folic Acid vitamins.... does that seem to help or improve anything?
> I read that loosing weight right before conception increases your chances so I'm on a diet and have lost 7Ibs.... Hope this helps as well!
> Does anyone know around what the trigger shot runs? I'ld like to get it too but like I said since it's all out of pocket I may have to way my options :shrug:


trigger is a must for donor sperm for the sake of timing. now i am out of pocket as well because my insurace doesnt cover anything for fertility docs however they did covor the cost of my meds so check into that. i paid my 10 dollar copay for both clomid and trigger but without insurance it can run anywhere from 80-110 depending on the area and pharmacy. 

as far as banks anything is cheaper than california they are def at the top of the price list. just look into all the banks before chosing focus on finding yur ideal donor, read what the quality guarentees are at each bank, look at reviews of each one through google i have heard fairfax is a no no if thats any help 

we were going to use california until i found my dream donor at manhattan cryobank my doc said it was a good sample high motility and 8 mil post thaw. 

good luck!!


----------



## fisher640

iwant2bmommy said:


> So glad to have found all of you wonderful ladies :hugs:
> I'm going to use the California CryoBank.... It's the best one I've looked into but I AM paying out of pocket so any cheaper suggestions would be MUCH appreciated!
> If he mentions the back to back IUI, depending on how much it is, I'm definately all for it!
> I was also thinking of starting the Folic Acid vitamins.... does that seem to help or improve anything?
> I read that loosing weight right before conception increases your chances so I'm on a diet and have lost 7Ibs.... Hope this helps as well!
> Does anyone know around what the trigger shot runs? I'ld like to get it too but like I said since it's all out of pocket I may have to way my options :shrug:

I can only really comment on folic acid: "go out and buy some tomorrow and start taking it tomorrow" folic acid doesn't really help with conception it's mostly to prevent spinal cord defects and I'm going to go out on a limb and assume we're all on the same page when I say everyone wants their baby to be born with a fully formed brain and spinal cord - Am I right? 
Anyway I take about 800mcg daily. There's 400 in my multivitamin and I take an additional 400mcg. 400mcg is the recommended amount (at least in the US) Most prenatal vits now a days have 1g+ people who have a child with neuraltube defects take up to 4g daily so don't worry about taking more than 400mcg. Yay spines!


----------



## fisher640

Oh. And I am totally thinking about requesting B2B IUI over the summer when DH is off and come to the clinic daily of need be.


----------



## iwant2bmommy

Awesome! I'm looking on Manhattan CryoBank now, I've found some great donors :) Going to read Manhattans reviews and call my insurance to see if they'll help with meds.
I'm in Texas and will let you know what he says about the trigger shot :)


----------



## fisher640

How is everyone? I'm 9dpo/8dpiui today. Not really feeling like it worked :-/ I guess I thought I'd be able to feel *something* different this cycle by now if it worked.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey fisher just wanted to add that some ladies who got their BFP didn't have any symptoms at all. They didn't get a BFP until 14dpo either. I hope it turns out to be a BFP for you. :flower:


----------



## bbdreams

MrsC8776 said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Went in for my iui today. :) Good luck MrsC.
> 
> I was looking through past pages and seeing who all was doing unmedicated and I thought I would see how you are doing bbdreams.
> 
> So many of us went in for IUI around the exact same time. It's good to know we are all in this wait together :thumbup:Click to expand...

Out for this month! AF got me. :cry: Onto IUI #2...


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry to hear that. I'm out also. Evil witch got me during the night :cry: Good luck on IUI #2 please keep us posted


----------



## bastetgrrl

iwant2bmommy said:


> So glad to have found all of you wonderful ladies :hugs:
> I'm going to use the California CryoBank.... It's the best one I've looked into but I AM paying out of pocket so any cheaper suggestions would be MUCH appreciated!
> If he mentions the back to back IUI, depending on how much it is, I'm definately all for it!
> I was also thinking of starting the Folic Acid vitamins.... does that seem to help or improve anything?
> I read that loosing weight right before conception increases your chances so I'm on a diet and have lost 7Ibs.... Hope this helps as well!
> Does anyone know around what the trigger shot runs? I'ld like to get it too but like I said since it's all out of pocket I may have to way my options :shrug:

I was worried about waiting for my insurance coverage on Ovidrel so I purchased it before it cleared and it was $83 but then insurance went through so it ended up costing me $22.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies- wanted to give hope to all of you unmedicated IUI ladies. My second one was a success! Good luck to you all!


----------



## MrsC8776

hopefulmama2b said:


> Hi ladies- wanted to give hope to all of you unmedicated IUI ladies. My second one was a success! Good luck to you all!

That is wonderful news, congrats!! I'm glad to hear that unmedicated does come with some good news. 

Did you do anything different for IUI#2?

I hope everyone else is doing good. I will be going in for IUI#3 towards the end of January. Still unmedicated. Last one and I'm switching to meds!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

The only thing that was different was the day. #1 was 1 or maybe even two days before o. #2 was about 6 hours before o so the timing was better. I was pretty upset about his numbers- #1 was 68 mil, 50% motility and #2 was 26 mil with 25% motility! So the number doesn't always indicate success!


----------



## MrsC8776

hopefulmama2b said:


> The only thing that was different was the day. #1 was 1 or maybe even two days before o. #2 was about 6 hours before o so the timing was better. I was pretty upset about his numbers- #1 was 68 mil, 50% motility and #2 was 26 mil with 25% motility! So the number doesn't always indicate success!

Thank you for sharing that. This may be a silly question but how do you know it was 6 hours before O? At the place I got to I'm told to use OPK's and thats it. I've heard from others that checking for O by blood works a little better but my clinic says they don't usually do that. Those number would have had me a little worried to but I'm so glad everything worked out for you!! :flower:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

That's just my suspicion based on cramping. I get ovulation pain most months and my temps always correspond. I can't say for sure the cramping is exactly when I O- could be a little before or after, but I always just assumed it was happening during the cramps.


----------



## MrsC8776

I see... it's the same way for me. Even though I'm not doing a cycle right now I felt the normal feeling of O pains. So with that I went up and used one of the cheap tests and sure enough it was + so at least I'm keeping track for the month of January.


----------



## MrsC8776

bbdreams said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Went in for my iui today. :) Good luck MrsC.
> 
> I was looking through past pages and seeing who all was doing unmedicated and I thought I would see how you are doing bbdreams.
> 
> So many of us went in for IUI around the exact same time. It's good to know we are all in this wait together :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Out for this month! AF got me. :cry: Onto IUI #2...Click to expand...

bbdreams when will you be going in for IUI #2?


----------



## bbdreams

MrsC8776 said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Went in for my iui today. :) Good luck MrsC.
> 
> I was looking through past pages and seeing who all was doing unmedicated and I thought I would see how you are doing bbdreams.
> 
> So many of us went in for IUI around the exact same time. It's good to know we are all in this wait together :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Out for this month! AF got me. :cry: Onto IUI #2...Click to expand...
> 
> bbdreams when will you be going in for IUI #2?Click to expand...

Went in for iui #2 yesterday. Taking it easy this cycle and going to try not to obsess or think about it for that matter. :)


----------



## MrsC8776

I knew that you and I went in about the same time last cycle and thats what made me think to ask. Hopefully this is it for you and you get your BFP!! I totally understand about not thinking about it... I haven't managed to be able to do that yet :haha: Good luck on the 2ww and please let me know how it goes when the wait is up. Lots of :dust: for you!


----------



## Tatertot

Hi!:hi:

I'm on CD6 and will hopefully be doing my first unmedicated iui this month. We're using a sperm donor due to genetic issues. I'm really nervous about not being able to do it this month. My regular OB/GYN is doing the iui and he doesn't have weekend hours, so if I ovulate over a weekend, I'm out of luck. It looks like I might be ovulating on a Sunday.:dohh: I tend to semi-long cycles and they fluctuate by a few days here or there. I'm hoping that this will be a longish cycle so that there's a chance that I won't ovulate over a weekend.

I guess I'm just trying to keep myself occupied for the next few weeks so I don't go crazy.


----------



## fisher640

Tatertot said:


> Hi!:hi:
> 
> I'm on CD6 and will hopefully be doing my first unmedicated iui this month. We're using a sperm donor due to genetic issues. I'm really nervous about not being able to do it this month. My regular OB/GYN is doing the iui and he doesn't have weekend hours, so if I ovulate over a weekend, I'm out of luck. It looks like I might be ovulating on a Sunday.:dohh: I tend to semi-long cycles and they fluctuate by a few days here or there. I'm hoping that this will be a longish cycle so that there's a chance that I won't ovulate over a weekend.
> 
> I guess I'm just trying to keep myself occupied for the next few weeks so I don't go crazy.

Tatertot you sound like me last month with my IUI - I work in an ER and I work steady weekends so I can absolutely not call off sick or be late so even though my doctor does do IUI on weekends if I O over the weekend I'm out of luck.


----------



## Tatertot

I'm pretty stressed out about it. That could be good in some ways. There's something about stress delaying ovulation, right? Right. I feel sort of bad about calling off work to do the iui because it means that someone is going to have to stay at work since we have to have coverage twenty-four hours a day. Ultimately, the people I work with wouldn't feel bad about calling off and me getting stuck at work, so why should I?


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> Hi!:hi:
> 
> I'm on CD6 and will hopefully be doing my first unmedicated iui this month. We're using a sperm donor due to genetic issues. I'm really nervous about not being able to do it this month. My regular OB/GYN is doing the iui and he doesn't have weekend hours, so if I ovulate over a weekend, I'm out of luck. It looks like I might be ovulating on a Sunday.:dohh: I tend to semi-long cycles and they fluctuate by a few days here or there. I'm hoping that this will be a longish cycle so that there's a chance that I won't ovulate over a weekend.
> 
> I guess I'm just trying to keep myself occupied for the next few weeks so I don't go crazy.

Welcome Tatertot :hi:

Not many people do unmedicated but I'm glad we are adding more people to this list. Hopefully O won't come over the weekend so that you will be able to do your first IUI. Are they having you use OPK's or what are they going by? Fx you have a longer cycle so that you can get started :thumbup:


----------



## Rags

Tatertot said:


> Hi!:hi:
> 
> I'm on CD6 and will hopefully be doing my first unmedicated iui this month. We're using a sperm donor due to genetic issues. I'm really nervous about not being able to do it this month. My regular OB/GYN is doing the iui and he doesn't have weekend hours, so if I ovulate over a weekend, I'm out of luck. It looks like I might be ovulating on a Sunday.:dohh: I tend to semi-long cycles and they fluctuate by a few days here or there. I'm hoping that this will be a longish cycle so that there's a chance that I won't ovulate over a weekend.
> 
> I guess I'm just trying to keep myself occupied for the next few weeks so I don't go crazy.

Hi, I've not posted since the start of this thread but have been following it. I too am unable to have weekend treatments and missed out last month because of a Saturday +OPK. Typicaly I've started the new year with another +OPK over the holiday weekend - I'm begining to wish I'd gone for the medicated option this time around, it seems so much more controllable!! I'm thinking that I'll give it another cycle and if it lands on a weekend again I'll have a conversation about medicating the next cycle.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi Rags its nice to see you in here again. Sorry to hear about the weekends being difficult for you as well. This seems to be an issue I hear a lot about... if only the clinics would be open on the weekends everything would be better. For the most part anyways! Fx your next cycle doesn't give you a + on the weekend.


----------



## Tatertot

MrsC8776 said:


> Tatertot said:
> 
> 
> Hi!:hi:
> 
> I'm on CD6 and will hopefully be doing my first unmedicated iui this month. We're using a sperm donor due to genetic issues. I'm really nervous about not being able to do it this month. My regular OB/GYN is doing the iui and he doesn't have weekend hours, so if I ovulate over a weekend, I'm out of luck. It looks like I might be ovulating on a Sunday.:dohh: I tend to semi-long cycles and they fluctuate by a few days here or there. I'm hoping that this will be a longish cycle so that there's a chance that I won't ovulate over a weekend.
> 
> I guess I'm just trying to keep myself occupied for the next few weeks so I don't go crazy.
> 
> Welcome Tatertot :hi:
> 
> Not many people do unmedicated but I'm glad we are adding more people to this list. Hopefully O won't come over the weekend so that you will be able to do your first IUI. Are they having you use OPK's or what are they going by? Fx you have a longer cycle so that you can get started :thumbup:Click to expand...


I was using the CBFM, but have since been told by my doctor that it is horrible unreliable. So for this month I'm going to use both the CBFM and opks until I get used to the opks. I've never used them before so I'm a little nervous that I won't recognize a positive test.


----------



## jchic

Hi Everyone :)

DH and I will be doing an unmedicated cycle of IUI this month. I am currently on CD1. I had a few questions - I ovulate on my own and DH sperm is good, we had other tests done and we both came back clear (HSG, Lapro, etc) so its unexplained at this point. I also ovulate on my own. I used Femara last cycle from CD3-7 and it was great, but I think it gave me a cyst on my left side, so I want to go unmedicated this cycle for my first IUI. Is there a HUGE difference in medicated IUI and an unmedicated cycle?
Also, when do you go in? I was told once I get a + on the opk?


----------



## Tatertot

Yup. I was told to call to schedule an appointment the day I get a positive and the appointment would be the next day.


----------



## fisher640

Tatertot said:


> I was using the CBFM, but have since been told by my doctor that it is horrible unreliable. So for this month I'm going to use both the CBFM and opks until I get used to the opks. I've never used them before so I'm a little nervous that I won't recognize a positive test.

I too first started out with internet cheapie OPK sticks, they actually weren't all that bad. I decided I would get the clear blue easy ones with a smiley face and do both the first month just so I knew what I was looking for. The clinic I go to advises we use the smiley face ones anyway. I'm probably going to buy more sticks for that as well on my next amazon shopping trip, but I'll also buy more IC ones because I don't feel guilty using those more than once a day. 

As for my OPK results - my clinic also advises using FMU (even though the internet and product pamphlets say not to) and I don't think I would have struggled telling from just the internet cheapies because the days I got a positive smiley face the test line was obviously darker than it had been. Although, everyone is different. But it might not be a bad idea to do both the first month til you see what you're supposed to be looking for.


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatertot said:
> 
> 
> Hi!:hi:
> 
> I'm on CD6 and will hopefully be doing my first unmedicated iui this month. We're using a sperm donor due to genetic issues. I'm really nervous about not being able to do it this month. My regular OB/GYN is doing the iui and he doesn't have weekend hours, so if I ovulate over a weekend, I'm out of luck. It looks like I might be ovulating on a Sunday.:dohh: I tend to semi-long cycles and they fluctuate by a few days here or there. I'm hoping that this will be a longish cycle so that there's a chance that I won't ovulate over a weekend.
> 
> I guess I'm just trying to keep myself occupied for the next few weeks so I don't go crazy.
> 
> Welcome Tatertot :hi:
> 
> Not many people do unmedicated but I'm glad we are adding more people to this list. Hopefully O won't come over the weekend so that you will be able to do your first IUI. Are they having you use OPK's or what are they going by? Fx you have a longer cycle so that you can get started :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was using the CBFM, but have since been told by my doctor that it is horrible unreliable. So for this month I'm going to use both the CBFM and opks until I get used to the opks. I've never used them before so I'm a little nervous that I won't recognize a positive test.Click to expand...

I do exactly what fisher said. I use both tests strips. The cheap ones to see what the lines look like when I get the surge and then confirm with the CB digital. I think the cheap ones on Amazon were like $9-10, so not to bad. The digitals are quite a bit more. My clinic also says to use 2nd mu but this month I got my surge at 8pm so I'm glad I figured that one out and tried a couple times throughout the day. IF you ever have issues knowing when your surge is you can always post pics and we can try to help or there is a thread that you can put your tests on and people will tell you what they think. 



jchic said:


> Hi Everyone :)
> 
> DH and I will be doing an unmedicated cycle of IUI this month. I am currently on CD1. I had a few questions - I ovulate on my own and DH sperm is good, we had other tests done and we both came back clear (HSG, Lapro, etc) so its unexplained at this point. I also ovulate on my own. I used Femara last cycle from CD3-7 and it was great, but I think it gave me a cyst on my left side, so I want to go unmedicated this cycle for my first IUI. Is there a HUGE difference in medicated IUI and an unmedicated cycle?
> Also, when do you go in? I was told once I get a + on the opk?

Welcome jchic :hi:

Sounds like everything is good with you and DH it's just a matter of catching that egg. I have never done a medicated cycle so I'm not to sure on what the difference is. I do know with medicated there is a higher chance of multiples. We have held off on doing medicated for that reason. I'm giving it one more go unmedicated and if that doesn't work I will ask them to put me on clomid or something like it. Last cycle I did use Ovidrel and thats suppose to help O happen. So after taking that I went in 36 hours later and had the IUI. At my clinic we are to call when we get the + and we go in the next day. I hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## jchic

It does, thanks so much! 

Tater, I use the CBFM as well! I chart my temp to confirm O though and use the digi's just in case I miss my surge! LOL


----------



## Tatertot

I can't temp because I work shifts and never sleep/wake at the same time. Plus my doctor told me not to. He seems to think it'll make me crazy.:blush: Or maybe he thinks it makes everyone crazy.


So you all think that my plan to do both the CBFM and regular opks for at least this month is a good idea?


----------



## fisher640

I think it is a good idea. 
Temping and charting has made me a crazy person. :wacko: fo sho. Plus once you learn to look for all those signs you can't 'unlearn' it. And it becomes blazingly obvious. And makes it near impossible to ever NTNP again. At least for me. :wacko:


----------



## MrsC8776

Ahhh I started temping and now I wake up half way through the night thinking I missed my alarm. So 4am every morning I seem to wake up for no reason :dohh: Maybe it really does make a person crazy! The medical assistant at my FS office did tell me not to start temping also. Maybe I should have listened. :blush: 

Fisher I hope you are doing well!

Bbdreams when will you be testing?


----------



## jchic

Tater - I think its a great idea. I use those as well sometimes the opks pick up a surge that can happen in the middle of the day, so its a great way to cover your bases. 

I am SO excited for my first round of IUI. I am praying it works! I was recently (4 weeks ago) diagnosed with Hashimotos. Its where there are thyroid antibodies in your system, but your thyroid levels are still "normal". It basically means your thyroid is gearing up to go hypo, it just hasnt reached that yet. My endocronologist said it would be best for me to be on synthroid (the med that brings that back to a lower level of normal) so that it never reaches that hypo point. I started taking the meds, and I feel alot better (who knew I felt crappy before?! haha). So hopefully that will help us catch the egg too! Anyone have any experience with thyroid stuff?


----------



## Tatertot

My thyroid was hyperactive for awhile, but it straighten itself out somehow. I took meds (Tapazole) for a few months and then my levels were good. A few months later they were wonky again, so I went back on meds. I was on and off meds for a year or so, but since then, it's been fine.


----------



## jchic

Silly question, but how many days before IUI are you supposed to abstain from sex, if any days at all?


----------



## fisher640

Jchic! I have hashimotos as well! although I was diagnosed in 3rd grade and my thyroid burnt out when I was about 14. 

As far as abstaining my FS said more sex the better (it's even in my little pamphlet ) we abstained the night I got the OPK and went in for 'deposit' bright & early the next morning. Although it was unsuccessful.


----------



## Tatertot

I thought there was something about abstaining for 72 hours because of building up sperm. I could have made that up or it might be 72 hours of abstinence before you can donate sperm. :shrug:


----------



## jchic

fisher640 said:


> Jchic! I have hashimotos as well! although I was diagnosed in 3rd grade and my thyroid burnt out when I was about 14.
> 
> As far as abstaining my FS said more sex the better (it's even in my little pamphlet ) we abstained the night I got the OPK and went in for 'deposit' bright & early the next morning. Although it was unsuccessful.

So you are on Synthroid now? How often do they check your levels and Im sure you can see improvement, right? I always get nervous that this is going to be the end of the road, but I read that is pretty common and once you are on the meds, it regulates your body back to normal.


----------



## jchic

If you BD before the IUI for a few days and you already have (hopefully!) some sperm in the uterus, does the actual IUI procedure kill or harm those sperm already there? Want to make sure thats not the case!


----------



## fisher640

I doubt the IUI would bug :spermy: in place already. It's only like 1 milliliter of fluid they put in, they're not flooding things out in there. 

They only check my thyroid hormones once a year now. I've been on the same dose for years now. Back when When they found the issue they check every 6mo then after I started Synthroid it was every 6 weeks til it was normal then every 6 months tapering down.


----------



## katejo

HI Everyone! First time IUI on Friday with an unmedicated cycle. My uterine lining is 5mm as of today with a 15mm follicle on my left side. Trigger shot on Thursday. Super excited but super nervous! How thick should my lining be? 5mm seems so thin.


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome :hi: and again good luck!


----------



## Tatertot

Peed on my first opk that mattered today.

Six days to go...

Maybe.


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> Peed on my first opk that mattered today.
> 
> Six days to go...
> 
> Maybe.

Yay for peeing on sticks! :haha:


----------



## Tatertot

I'm getting really nervous now.


----------



## MrsC8776

It's ok to be nervous. I was very nervous my first time going in and honestly I still get a little nervous but it's not like it was the first time. I think its more of just wanting to know it will work. If there is anything we can help with please let us know. :flower:


----------



## jchic

Tatertot said:


> I'm getting really nervous now.

How exciting! I am nervous too! Fingers crossed we get our BFPS!


----------



## Tatertot

As long as I can post about meaningless things (peeing on sticks and whatnot) here, I'll be good.

I think I'm nervous because it's one thing to talk about doing something, but another thing to actually do it. Know what I mean?


----------



## MrsC8776

Feel free to post what ever you feel like! I do know what you mean. It is easy to think about and talk about but when it comes to do it it can be a little nerve racking. Just try to relax and take it easy. Easier said than done I know! DH and I talked about doing IVF first. Had the appointments and everything set up, went through the consults but things changed and we just couldn't afford it. I was heart broken but I think thats what made IUI easier for me. At least mentally. Emotionally it's still hard. Like I said though just try to relax and everything will go great. :hugs:


----------



## mamadreams

Hwllo everyone,

I am doing an unmedicated IUI - or at least I thought! Today the clinic called to tell me that my lead follicle on day 12 is 1.9 and my estrogen is in the 670's. My LH is low though so they want me to come in tomorrow for an Ovidrel shot and then I will do the IUI on Friday. 

The start of the monitoring was pretty normal. I did a day 3 U/S and blood work followed by the same on day 10 through the IUI day. 

I'm happy to share my experience thus far and fill you in as I go along!


----------



## MrsC8776

mamadreams said:


> Hwllo everyone,
> 
> I am doing an unmedicated IUI - or at least I thought! Today the clinic called to tell me that my lead follicle on day 12 is 1.9 and my estrogen is in the 670's. My LH is low though so they want me to come in tomorrow for an Ovidrel shot and then I will do the IUI on Friday.
> 
> The start of the monitoring was pretty normal. I did a day 3 U/S and blood work followed by the same on day 10 through the IUI day.
> 
> I'm happy to share my experience thus far and fill you in as I go along!

Welcome :hi:

I believe I replied to your post about the shot in another thread. Will this be your first IUI?


----------



## mamadreams

MrsC8776 said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Hwllo everyone,
> 
> I am doing an unmedicated IUI - or at least I thought! Today the clinic called to tell me that my lead follicle on day 12 is 1.9 and my estrogen is in the 670's. My LH is low though so they want me to come in tomorrow for an Ovidrel shot and then I will do the IUI on Friday.
> 
> The start of the monitoring was pretty normal. I did a day 3 U/S and blood work followed by the same on day 10 through the IUI day.
> 
> I'm happy to share my experience thus far and fill you in as I go along!
> 
> Welcome :hi:
> 
> I believe I replied to your post about the shot in another thread. Will this be your first IUI?Click to expand...

l

Hi MrsC8776,

Yup you did reply on another thread - Thanks! This is my first IUI. I would have rather waited to O naturally, than get the shot tomorrow but at the end of the day what I want more than anything is a baby so, if the shot gives me better chances, I will go with it.

The clinic does IUI's seven days a week though so I don't quite undertand the need for the shot but I will ask tomorrow. I am really hoping Friday the 13th is a lucky day for me!


----------



## katejo

ughhh! I think I am having O pains tonight and im not set to take my trigger until tomorrow! I dont know what to do. BD tonight? And then still IUI on Friday? Im out of town tomorrow for a training for work so I cant go to my doc tomorrow. Will my physician look on Friday to see if I already ovulated? Maybe it's not O pains. It's on my right side which did not have the mature follicle, only the left side did.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm interested in hearing why they are having you do the shot also. Since you normally O on your own anyways. The reason my clinic had me do it was because I had missed O the month before. I think I just had a short surge because they told me to only test in the morning. Now I test twice a day. Once in the am and once around 8 pm. Maybe they just want to make sure you catch it since you are paying for the IUI. :shrug: I didn't realize Friday is the 13th until you said something. Maybe this will make it a lucky day for you!!


----------



## MrsC8776

katejo said:


> ughhh! I think I am having O pains tonight and im not set to take my trigger until tomorrow! I dont know what to do. BD tonight? And then still IUI on Friday? Im out of town tomorrow for a training for work so I cant go to my doc tomorrow. Will my physician look on Friday to see if I already ovulated? Maybe it's not O pains. It's on my right side which did not have the mature follicle, only the left side did.

Were you using OPK's? I would BD tonight just incase. They should be able to tell if O has already happened at the doctors office. Mine did a blood test to see if I had O'd a couple months ago since I somehow missed it. Since then I have started temping and using OPK's twice a day to make sure I don't miss is again. I would still take the trigger tomorrow though and then IUI Friday.


----------



## mamadreams

MrsC8776 said:


> I'm interested in hearing why they are having you do the shot also. Since you normally O on your own anyways. The reason my clinic had me do it was because I had missed O the month before. I think I just had a short surge because they told me to only test in the morning. Now I test twice a day. Once in the am and once around 8 pm. Maybe they just want to make sure you catch it since you are paying for the IUI. :shrug: I didn't realize Friday is the 13th until you said something. Maybe this will make it a lucky day for you!!

I saw the Dr. this morning during my ultrasound and she said we are getting really close. My follicule is 2.3 now and she said that it might even be today as she didn't want to see my follicle get too much larger. The Ovidrel is to ensure ovulation happens soon which would release the egg and stop it from growing. I was all excited about the IUI today but when I saw the nurse for the shot, she said it would be tomorrow as they want to give the ovidrel a chance to work. 

IUI will be at noon tomorrow so I hope I don't O until the morning tomorrow for the best chances. I really hope it's a good sign that tomorrow is Friday the 13th!

I'm waiting for the call from the clinic with the blood test results...


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

mamadreams said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm interested in hearing why they are having you do the shot also. Since you normally O on your own anyways. The reason my clinic had me do it was because I had missed O the month before. I think I just had a short surge because they told me to only test in the morning. Now I test twice a day. Once in the am and once around 8 pm. Maybe they just want to make sure you catch it since you are paying for the IUI. :shrug: I didn't realize Friday is the 13th until you said something. Maybe this will make it a lucky day for you!!
> 
> I saw the Dr. this morning during my ultrasound and she said we are getting really close. My follicule is 2.3 now and she said that it might even be today as she didn't want to see my follicle get too much larger. The Ovidrel is to ensure ovulation happens soon which would release the egg and stop it from growing. I was all excited about the IUI today but when I saw the nurse for the shot, she said it would be tomorrow as they want to give the ovidrel a chance to work.
> 
> IUI will be at noon tomorrow so I hope I don't O until the morning tomorrow for the best chances. I really hope it's a good sign that tomorrow is Friday the 13th!
> 
> I'm waiting for the call from the clinic with the blood test results...Click to expand...

FXed for you!!! that sunds like me when i got my BFP! i went in they said it was close and theyd call later...they called said id be Oing shortly and to take the ovidrel and i went in 8am the next morning and the u/s showed i was literally Oing within the next hour...and now im 7w4d pregnant! good luck!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

mamadreams said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm interested in hearing why they are having you do the shot also. Since you normally O on your own anyways. The reason my clinic had me do it was because I had missed O the month before. I think I just had a short surge because they told me to only test in the morning. Now I test twice a day. Once in the am and once around 8 pm. Maybe they just want to make sure you catch it since you are paying for the IUI. :shrug: I didn't realize Friday is the 13th until you said something. Maybe this will make it a lucky day for you!!
> 
> I saw the Dr. this morning during my ultrasound and she said we are getting really close. My follicule is 2.3 now and she said that it might even be today as she didn't want to see my follicle get too much larger. The Ovidrel is to ensure ovulation happens soon which would release the egg and stop it from growing. I was all excited about the IUI today but when I saw the nurse for the shot, she said it would be tomorrow as they want to give the ovidrel a chance to work.
> 
> IUI will be at noon tomorrow so I hope I don't O until the morning tomorrow for the best chances. I really hope it's a good sign that tomorrow is Friday the 13th!
> 
> I'm waiting for the call from the clinic with the blood test results...Click to expand...

Fx your IUI goes well tomorrow! Will you be testing out the trigger shot?



mrs.rodrigues said:


> FXed for you!!! that sunds like me when i got my BFP! i went in they said it was close and theyd call later...they called said id be Oing shortly and to take the ovidrel and i went in 8am the next morning and the u/s showed i was literally Oing within the next hour...and now im 7w4d pregnant! good luck!!!

mrs. rodrigues I think it is so great that you will still stop in here and wish us all luck. I'm so happy that you got your BFP! Yay for 7w4d :happydance: 

AFM CD1 so I still have a little bit of a wait but at least things are moving along once again :thumbup:


----------



## Tatertot

Epic fail ladies...

I didn't put the suite number on my order form. The sperm bank called at 8:30 this morning to say that they needed the suite number in order to ship it. Since I worked until 7:00 this morning, I didn't hear my phone ring. I called them back at 4:30 this afternoon. They closed at 4:00. So unless I can get my doctor to write me a note first thing in the morning saying that I can have it shipped to my house on Saturday I'm out of luck. These phone calls and such will mean that I can't go to bed until much later in the day. Sigh. I'm feeling pretty let down about things now. I feel like my doctor won't write a note for me.

I put so much effort into figuring out the timing and the logistics of things. I called my husband to let him know what is going on and he was less than supportive. He didn't seem to understand why I was so upset and kept saying that we could try next month. That's true, but when you consider that I thought we would be doing this months ago, I don't want to have to wait another month. He's out of town and so I'm all by myself with the dog who isn't very sympathetic.

In my defense, there wasn't a place to put the suite number. They also had my doctor's phone number and could have called him too. But they didn't.


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry to hear about this. I feel for you! Is the place local? If your doc did write you a note how would it get there in time? Sorry I'm just trying to understand. It is very hard when you plan something like this and one little thing just gets in the way. I've been there. My DH said the exact same thing "it's ok we will try next month." :dohh: Yes true but all this time it was planned for now. It's much easier for us ladies to understand these things. I do hope your doc will write you this note you are talking about so that things can move forward for you. Good luck and I'm sure everything will work out. They should have put a spot on the form for the suite number. 

Isn't it wonderful that we are both stuck at home with a dog that isn't sympathetic!?!? He just looks at me like I'm crazy when I have a bad day. I guess thats kinda what DH does when he's home anyways. :haha:


----------



## Tatertot

I'm not near the sperm bank really. It's in Columbus, Ohio and I'm in Johnstown, PA. That's about four hours. Sigh. My doctor could fax a note. I just noticed a little while ago that Saturday deliveries are only available in a limited area. I hope that's me.


There is still a chance that it could be okay. If I don't ovulate on Monday, then I can re-order it and have it arrive at the right time. So cross your fingers for Saturday delivery and Monday ovulation or Tuesday ovulation and Monday shipping. 


My dog is insane. If either one of us is upset, she barks. Loudly and incessantly. She did make me laugh a little while ago. She fell in the bathtub while I was in the shower. :haha:


----------



## mamadreams

Tatertot!

I am so sorry to read your post and I know first hand the stress you are in right now. I had my January IUI all planned out. I had done all the fertility tests and seen the fertility counsellor all before the holidays so I knew that I was go to go in Jan. I just needed AF to land on Dec 30th or later. 

I was thrilled when AF showed up on Dec 31 and called my clinic to report my day 1. The answering machine said that the clinic would open on Jan 3 but they would not start monitoring until Jan 5 - which was CD 6 for me and too late to start.

I was so upset that I would have to skip a month - I have been planning this start since October! I set out to locate an open clinic on New Years Day. After several phone calls, I found one, explained my situation and was ecstatitic to learn that they would see me on my day 3 for the US and blood work. They even faxed my results to my clinic when they opened after the holidays.

I thought I had dodged a bullet. Then I got a call from my clinic saying that the letter from the fertility counsellor I had seen on Dec 9th hadn't been faxed to the clinic and that if they didn't get it, the cycle was off. (In Canada, when you use donor sperm you have to see a counsellor and get approved). I was again on the verge of tears. I emailed my counsellor, called her, found her on FB and wrote her a message. The next business day I called her office and they didn't knoow if she was going to be in. I had them leave a message with security...basically, I was so desperate I even tried to call other counsellors to get it done. In the end, she got the message and faxed my letter and it all worked out. My first IUI is tomorrow.

Don't give up - you will find a way to make it work - believe.


----------



## mamadreams

MrsC8776 said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm interested in hearing why they are having you do the shot also. Since you normally O on your own anyways. The reason my clinic had me do it was because I had missed O the month before. I think I just had a short surge because they told me to only test in the morning. Now I test twice a day. Once in the am and once around 8 pm. Maybe they just want to make sure you catch it since you are paying for the IUI. :shrug: I didn't realize Friday is the 13th until you said something. Maybe this will make it a lucky day for you!!
> 
> I saw the Dr. this morning during my ultrasound and she said we are getting really close. My follicule is 2.3 now and she said that it might even be today as she didn't want to see my follicle get too much larger. The Ovidrel is to ensure ovulation happens soon which would release the egg and stop it from growing. I was all excited about the IUI today but when I saw the nurse for the shot, she said it would be tomorrow as they want to give the ovidrel a chance to work.
> 
> IUI will be at noon tomorrow so I hope I don't O until the morning tomorrow for the best chances. I really hope it's a good sign that tomorrow is Friday the 13th!
> 
> I'm waiting for the call from the clinic with the blood test results...Click to expand...
> 
> Fx your IUI goes well tomorrow! Will you be testing out the trigger shot?
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> FXed for you!!! that sunds like me when i got my BFP! i went in they said it was close and theyd call later...they called said id be Oing shortly and to take the ovidrel and i went in 8am the next morning and the u/s showed i was literally Oing within the next hour...and now im 7w4d pregnant! good luck!!!Click to expand...
> 
> mrs. rodrigues I think it is so great that you will still stop in here and wish us all luck. I'm so happy that you got your BFP! Yay for 7w4d :happydance:
> 
> AFM CD1 so I still have a little bit of a wait but at least things are moving along once again :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi MrcC8776 - I am so new to this, I am not sure how to test out the trigger shot but I don't think I will. I don't want to get my hopes up when I see the false BNP. I will wait the two weeks and if AF is late, I will test. Thanks for the well wishes! I'm so excited!


----------



## Tatertot

mamadreams said:


> Tatertot!
> 
> I am so sorry to read your post and I know first hand the stress you are in right now. I had my January IUI all planned out. I had done all the fertility tests and seen the fertility counsellor all before the holidays so I knew that I was go to go in Jan. I just needed AF to land on Dec 30th or later.
> 
> I was thrilled when AF showed up on Dec 31 and called my clinic to report my day 1. The answering machine said that the clinic would open on Jan 3 but they would not start monitoring until Jan 5 - which was CD 6 for me and too late to start.
> 
> I was so upset that I would have to skip a month - I have been planning this start since October! I set out to locate an open clinic on New Years Day. After several phone calls, I found one, explained my situation and was ecstatitic to learn that they would see me on my day 3 for the US and blood work. They even faxed my results to my clinic when they opened after the holidays.
> 
> I thought I had dodged a bullet. Then I got a call from my clinic saying that the letter from the fertility counsellor I had seen on Dec 9th hadn't been faxed to the clinic and that if they didn't get it, the cycle was off. (In Canada, when you use donor sperm you have to see a counsellor and get approved). I was again on the verge of tears. I emailed my counsellor, called her, found her on FB and wrote her a message. The next business day I called her office and they didn't knoow if she was going to be in. I had them leave a message with security...basically, I was so desperate I even tried to call other counsellors to get it done. In the end, she got the message and faxed my letter and it all worked out. My first IUI is tomorrow.
> 
> Don't give up - you will find a way to make it work - believe.


My new hope is that I won't ovulate until Tuesday. Everything would be fine then.

Thanks for telling me what happened to you. My husband doesn't get it. I've been keeping track of my cycles since July to get ready for this. We originally discussed starting this process in October, but decided that we weren't ready. Then it was going to be November. Then we decided that it was foolish to do something emotionally hard around Christmas since Christmas is hard enough by itself. I don't want to have anymore delays. :cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> I'm not near the sperm bank really. It's in Columbus, Ohio and I'm in Johnstown, PA. That's about four hours. Sigh. My doctor could fax a note. I just noticed a little while ago that Saturday deliveries are only available in a limited area. I hope that's me.
> 
> 
> There is still a chance that it could be okay. If I don't ovulate on Monday, then I can re-order it and have it arrive at the right time. So cross your fingers for Saturday delivery and Monday ovulation or Tuesday ovulation and Monday shipping.
> 
> 
> My dog is insane. If either one of us is upset, she barks. Loudly and incessantly. She did make me laugh a little while ago. She fell in the bathtub while I was in the shower. :haha:

Thats to bad that it is that far away. Fx everything works out for you and you O on Monday or Tuesday with a weekend delivery!! Don't give up hope. Anything is possible. 

Dogs like that are funny. We have an english bulldog and he thinks he gets to shower we me all the time. Scared me the first time because I was washing my hair and I heard this big crash. Yeah it was just him jumping (falling) in the tub :haha: I'm used to it now, it's a little hard when DH and I are in the shower at the same time... needless to say it gets a little crowded lol. 



mamadreams said:


> Hi MrcC8776 - I am so new to this, I am not sure how to test out the trigger shot but I don't think I will. I don't want to get my hopes up when I see the false BNP. I will wait the two weeks and if AF is late, I will test. Thanks for the well wishes! I'm so excited!

Testing out the trigger is pretty easy. What I did last time is buy the internet cheapies (ic's) and watch the line fade. I buy them from amazon. Just got my pack today actually. 40 LH tests and 10 HPT's for like $9-10. I think my trigger last time was gone within 12 days. Waiting until AF is late is a good idea though. That way you don't drive yourself crazy with testing. I became a test addict during that time. :blush: Looking forward to hearing how your IUI goes! It's quick and easy. The longest part is laying there until the timer goes off and then the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## Tatertot

Sookie (the dog) likes to lick the water off the wall of the tub and couldn't reach the back corner. Splat! In the tub. Funny stuff. Me and a seventy pound lab in the shower.


----------



## MrsC8776

:haha: that is funny! The weird and simple things that make us laugh.


----------



## Tatertot

Poop. 

Positive opk this morning. Unless there was a shipping miracle, I have to wait another month.


----------



## bbdreams

Just wanted to let you girls know: IT IS POSSIBLE!!!! I got my :bfp:!!!! 

Here is what I did this cycle: The night before I got my positive opk dh and I bd'd. Then the afternoon before the iui we bd'd. Then we had the iui the next day. We bd'd the day after the iui and that was all. I drank more water than normal this cycle. Here is my story about what I think helped the most: 

On Sunday night, at church, we had a special singing night were people in the church come up and sing for the entire church service. The last person to sing was a lady that was visiting our church. She stood up and gave her testimony about how long she had prayed for a baby and how it wasn't always easy for everyone. Then she showed us her newborn baby and sang a song called "I just want to thank you Lord." I of course pretty much burst in to tears. After she was finished, I went and composed myself and came back and sat down. Then at the end of the service right before the alter call one of my good friends that has been by my side through all of this came and asked me if she could pray with me at the alter. I went up and two of my other friends that know my situation followed. It was really quite beautiful. They all sorrounded me, praying, and crying out to God for me. I had never before felt anyone hurting so much for me. After the service, my friend asked if she could say a verse over Andy and I... I said, "sure." She gave us the verse to take home and repeat together every night. Anyway, that night is the night that I had terrible cramping. The next morning I actually thought to myself "maybe that was God preparing my baby in my womb for me." That evening I decided to go buy and take a test... something that I haven't done in a looooong time. Everything just fell in to place. God is so good to me. :)

Hope this helps. :)


----------



## Tatertot

There was a shipping miracle!


Iui today. I hope. There seems to be some concern about what time the sperm will get there and whether or not there will be time to do it.


----------



## MrsC8776

bbdreams said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know: IT IS POSSIBLE!!!! I got my :bfp:!!!!
> 
> Here is what I did this cycle: The night before I got my positive opk dh and I bd'd. Then the afternoon before the iui we bd'd. Then we had the iui the next day. We bd'd the day after the iui and that was all. I drank more water than normal this cycle. Here is my story about what I think helped the most:
> 
> On Sunday night, at church, we had a special singing night were people in the church come up and sing for the entire church service. The last person to sing was a lady that was visiting our church. She stood up and gave her testimony about how long she had prayed for a baby and how it wasn't always easy for everyone. Then she showed us her newborn baby and sang a song called "I just want to thank you Lord." I of course pretty much burst in to tears. After she was finished, I went and composed myself and came back and sat down. Then at the end of the service right before the alter call one of my good friends that has been by my side through all of this came and asked me if she could pray with me at the alter. I went up and two of my other friends that know my situation followed. It was really quite beautiful. They all sorrounded me, praying, and crying out to God for me. I had never before felt anyone hurting so much for me. After the service, my friend asked if she could say a verse over Andy and I... I said, "sure." She gave us the verse to take home and repeat together every night. Anyway, that night is the night that I had terrible cramping. The next morning I actually thought to myself "maybe that was God preparing my baby in my womb for me." That evening I decided to go buy and take a test... something that I haven't done in a looooong time. Everything just fell in to place. God is so good to me. :)
> 
> Hope this helps. :)

Thank you for sharing your story bbdreams. I'm so glad everything worked out for you. Congrats H&H 9 months!!



Tatertot said:


> There was a shipping miracle!
> 
> 
> Iui today. I hope. There seems to be some concern about what time the sperm will get there and whether or not there will be time to do it.

Yay!! :happydance: It will get there in time and everything will go great. Just keep telling yourself that. I told you anything is possible. Good luck with the IUI and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tatertot

The nurse seems to think that even if we can't do it until Monday, it's worth doing. She seems to think that eggs live for 72 hours. I thought it was 24. :shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hmmm that might be but I'm not sure :shrug: Are they not open on the weekends? I would push really hard for today if I were you. I would be to scared that Monday would be to late.


----------



## Tatertot

The plot thickens...

I called the sperm bank to see if they could give me a better idea of when it might get to my doctor's office. The woman I talked to said that it was on the truck and that right now, it should get there at 4:30. My doctor's office closes at 4:00. If they can't deliver it, they take it back to the warehouse and deliver it on the next business day. That may or may not be Monday. They can't guarantee that it will stay frozen in the warehouse either. 

This is way too stressful.


----------



## jchic

Tater - My fingers and toes are crossed it works out hun!

BBdreams - CONGRATS!!!!! I find your story inspiring! God definitely blesses us each day!


----------



## Tatertot

Last update, I promise!

I'm leaving for my appointment in five minutes. Somehow everything worked out. Magic?

Holy poop!


----------



## MrsC8776

Don't worry about the updates, they are good! I'm so happy that things worked out for you and I'm sure by now everything is done and over with. I hope it went well! Did they say what numbers were?


----------



## Tatertot

He didn't say much other than it looked good. I think the minimum that the clinic uses is 30 million/ml. Does that sound right? I didn't do as much research on that as I should have. 

Here's a weird question. Did anyone's cheeks get really hot and flushed after? Maybe I was just nervous or something, but my cheeks are pink and really hot. Weird.


----------



## MrsC8776

That could be from nerves. I'm sure you had a pretty stressful morning and thats probably what did it. Now it's time for you to relax and try to hold up during the 2 week wait. I believe anything over 20 mill is good so if yours was over 30 mill you should be good to go. I will be going in for mine about the time your wait is over. Hopefully this will be a BFP for you :thumbup:


----------



## Tatertot

You know what, to be honest, I think I'll be okay if this doesn't result in a BFP this time. I'm relieved to actually be doing it instead of talking about it and planning it. Obviously, I want it to be a BFP, but I'm prepared for it to not work. In my head, it will take three times to work.


----------



## MrsC8776

That is very good thinking. I wish I had done that my first time but I was heart broken when it didn't work. I'm hoping the third time is the charm for me. It's good to prepare yourself just incase but if it does result in a BFP the first time thats even more exciting. Either way it's exciting but hopefully you understand what I'm trying to say :dohh: Fx you won't need anymore after this one though!


----------



## mamadreams

I had my IUI today! It was painless and I even got an ultrasound pictue of the sperm going in my uterus. The infammous two week wait has begun - I will go for a pregnancy blood test on Jan 26!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsC8776

mamadreams said:


> I had my IUI today! It was painless and I even got an ultrasound pictue of the sperm going in my uterus. The infammous two week wait has begun - I will go for a pregnancy blood test on Jan 26!
> 
> Fingers crossed!

I'm glad everything went well for you today. Yay for the 2ww :happydance: Thats cool that they did an ultrasound pic of it all going in. I haven't heard of that. Good luck during 2ww and hopefully a BFP in the end!


----------



## Tatertot

Very cool that you got an ultrasound picture. 

I'm a little jealous!


----------



## mamadreams

Tatertot said:


> Very cool that you got an ultrasound picture.
> 
> I'm a little jealous!

I wasn't expecting the picture either. But it's certainly a keep for the baby book. As I used a sperm donor, I also kept the container... a little crazy but this whole process has kind of been surreal for me. I still can't believe I have sperm swimming around in my uterus/tubes!


----------



## fisher640

Wow there's a whole lot of IUI good mojo here now! Im kind of jealous the timing didn't work out for us this month for the 2nd IUI. We're just au natural with no expectations until May when we can go again. I'm glad to hear its worked out for all of you though!!! Especially with a BFP!!!


----------



## Tatertot

mamadreams said:


> I wasn't expecting the picture either. But it's certainly a keep for the baby book. As I used a sperm donor, I also kept the container... a little crazy but this whole process has kind of been surreal for me. I still can't believe I have sperm swimming around in my uterus/tubes!

I feel the same way. It's just weird.

I can't help thinking about the number of people involved in the iui. Donor, doctor, nurse...I joked to my friend that I felt like I was in an orgy! :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> Wow there's a whole lot of IUI good mojo here now! Im kind of jealous the timing didn't work out for us this month for the 2nd IUI. We're just au natural with no expectations until May when we can go again. I'm glad to hear its worked out for all of you though!!! Especially with a BFP!!!

fisher I hope things work out for you soon!


----------



## fisher640

That's what my husband said after the IUI only threesome. Hehehe


----------



## Tatertot

I'm not feeling encouraged by this information I just read...

https://www.ivf1.com/iui-intrauterine-insemination/


because I had a positive opk on Friday we did the iui because Monday would be too late. Sigh.

The video in that link is pretty interesting too.


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> I'm not feeling encouraged by this information I just read...
> 
> https://www.ivf1.com/iui-intrauterine-insemination/
> 
> 
> because I had a positive opk on Friday we did the iui because Monday would be too late. Sigh.
> 
> The video in that link is pretty interesting too.

That is a pretty interesting video. Thank you for sharing that. Try not to let that get you down :hugs:. Many times IUI is the same day as the + OPK. Other times it is the next day. The place I go to does like to have us come in the day after but if that is not possible we of in that same day. The :spermy: can live inside us for quite a few days. I did ask last time I went in and he said about 3 days for frozen. Are you worried because you went in the same day?


----------



## Tatertot

MrsC8776 said:


> Tatertot said:
> 
> 
> I'm not feeling encouraged by this information I just read...
> 
> https://www.ivf1.com/iui-intrauterine-insemination/
> 
> 
> because I had a positive opk on Friday we did the iui because Monday would be too late. Sigh.
> 
> The video in that link is pretty interesting too.
> 
> That is a pretty interesting video. Thank you for sharing that. Try not to let that get you down :hugs:. Many times IUI is the same day as the + OPK. Other times it is the next day. The place I go to does like to have us come in the day after but if that is not possible we of in that same day. The :spermy: can live inside us for quite a few days. I did ask last time I went in and he said about 3 days for frozen. Are you worried because you went in the same day?Click to expand...

Yeah. Three days would be great. I read something somewhere that said 6 hours or something really, really short. 

Sigh. This morning I felt really confident about it. Not anymore.


----------



## MrsC8776

I tried to look it up but I didn't find much helpful info. This is something I'm going to have to look into as we are using frozen this cycle also. Either way don't let it get you down. There is always that chance that it worked for you. Try to stay positive about it. I know it's hard and the more it is thought about the harder it is. Trust me I do it all the time and the last two cycles I probably thought about it more than I should.


----------



## Tatertot

I gave up. I couldn't find anything helpful, let alone any two pages that agreed with each other.

I just did my test with the CBFM and it went back to a high fertility reading like it normally does, so at least I know that I ovulated either Friday or Saturday. I'm guessing Saturday because that's how it normally works right? You get a positive and then ovulate the next day. Right? Right.


----------



## MrsC8776

Yes you are right. After the surge you should O the next day if not that same day. I can't remember the exact hours they say but that is how it works. Are you temping at all? Sorry if I already asked you that I can't remember. Was there any talk about doing a trigger shot so that you know when O is going to happen?


----------



## Tatertot

Nope no temping. I work all three shifts and switch shifts every four days. It wouldn't work. Plus my doctor advises against it. Plus my doctor says it makes people crazy.

No talk of a trigger shot. The discussion we had is that if it doesn't work after three tries, then we'll talk about what to do next. Likely, we won't do any testing or anything because of the expense involved. We haven't really talked about it.


----------



## MrsC8776

As much as temping does drive me crazy I think it does help me also. Although I have only been doing it for a cycle and a half. Working all three shifts! Good god thats a lot of change to go through. Must be hard on the sleeping schedule. My clinic wants me to do 6-7 cycles and then we will see what to do next but thats to long for me and to much money in my opinion. I'm going to see how this one goes and go from there. 

I was able to talk to DH today for a little while and he thinks that if this one doesn't work then we will switch clinics. There have been some issues where I'm going. We will tell the new place that we want to work with meds. Until then we just wait and see what happens I guess. I'm on the count down though. CD 4... I think I'm the only one right now that is so early in the cycle. Everyone seems to have just gone in for theirs the same day you did.


----------



## Tatertot

It was a popular day!:thumbup:

I think that we'll push to do four or five perfectly timed cycles and then give up. 

We haven't talked about what we'll do if it works and I have a miscarriage. We probably should.


----------



## MrsC8776

Try to keep positive thoughts. It will work for you. Everything will go great and you will get a BFP. A sticky one as well!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies just thought I would see how everyone is doing. I hope you are all doing well.

AFM been sitting on hold with the clinic for about 15 minutes (still on the phone) waiting for someone to answer because I have a few questions for them:growlmad:. Besides that just waiting :coffee:


----------



## Tatertot

I'm bummed today. My husband is probably going away for work for three weeks. That means I'll be testing by myself. Just like how I've done everything else by myself. :growlmad::cry: There really needs to be a mad and crying smiley face.


----------



## MrsC8776

I know how you feel hun! Sorry to hear he might have to be gone for your test date. My DH works 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off so I know very well about doing everything alone. It's hard and it really doesn't get any easier. What day will you be testing? Are you waiting the full two weeks? I will be sure to check in and see how your testing goes. I know it may not feel like it but you are not alone, we are all here for support and to share things with each other. Not the same as having DH there, I know, but maybe it will help a little bit:hugs:

Oh and I fully agree about the mad/crying smiley face!! I could have used that one many times.


----------



## Tatertot

I'm not planning on testing until January 26th or 27th. We'll see how that works, but that's the plan. I can never remember if my lp is 13 or 14 days.:dohh:


----------



## mamadreams

Tatertot,

We can be test buddies. I get the results of the blood test on the 26th. Hang in there. I know it's hard when your OH isn't there to share the whole experience with you but now you can think of a great way to surprise him with the BFP.

:hugs:


----------



## Tatertot

I'd love to have a testing buddy! I'm kind of jealous of your blood test. I just have to do it the regular way.

He's here for now.

He teaches driver's ed to people in wheelchairs or with other disabilities. His current student isn't doing very well. If she doesn't improve tomorrow, he'll probably leave on Thursday (I think). He'll come home for the weekends, but I'll most likely be at work. Sigh. Maybe it'll be okay.


----------



## mamadreams

Tatertot said:


> I'd love to have a testing buddy! I'm kind of jealous of your blood test. I just have to do it the regular way.
> 
> He's here for now.
> 
> He teaches driver's ed to people in wheelchairs or with other disabilities. His current student isn't doing very well. If she doesn't improve tomorrow, he'll probably leave on Thursday (I think). He'll come home for the weekends, but I'll most likely be at work. Sigh. Maybe it'll be okay.

When you did your IUI at the clinic they didn't tell you when to come back for your pregnancy blood test? I just thought that was standard. AF is due for me on the 26/27th so if she doesn't show up, I'll have a pretty good clue.
It's so hard waiting!

Things will work out. Hang in there!


----------



## Tatertot

Nope.

I'm just doing iui at my regular OB/GYN's office. He said something about checking in a couple weeks, but I thought that meant I should test. My insurance isn't paying for any of this, so I think I probably should just test using a hpt. Obviously, if he calls me about doing a blood test, then I will, but he didn't mention anything.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm glad you two will be test buddies. I can't wait to see your BFP's!! 

When I go on they don't have me come back for a blood test either. Mamadreams your place sounds like they go above and beyond and that is great! Ultrasound pic and blood test :thumbup: I wish the place I go to did things like that.


----------



## mamadreams

Well it's funny - having never done this before I have no idea what is standard and what isn't. If I am lucky let's hope the luck continues with a BFP and that my luck rubs off on all of you!

I am three days post IUI and I do not have any symptoms. I realize logically this is normal as the embryo has yet to implant but I am really hoping I feel something that will fuel my hope!


----------



## Tatertot

I've imagined some symptoms, but they can all be attributed to other things.

1. I peed a billion times yesterday. But I always pee a lot.
2. I had some crampy type feelings last night. But it was probably gas. :blush:
3. I'm really tired, but I'm always really tired. I haven't slept very well lately and got up at 5:30 this morning. 


Of course, logically I know that it's way too soon to have symptoms of any kind.:haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> I've imagined some symptoms, but they can all be attributed to other things.
> 
> 1. I peed a billion times yesterday. But I always pee a lot.
> 2. I had some crampy type feelings last night. But it was probably gas. :blush:
> 3. I'm really tired, but I'm always really tired. I haven't slept very well lately and got up at 5:30 this morning.
> 
> 
> Of course, logically I know that it's way too soon to have symptoms of any kind.:haha:

what ever these things may be from I hope they are a good sign for you!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies. I just had my 2nd IUI today (no meds) and I produced two mature follicles (they had already left the ovaries when we did the sonogram after the IUI). I got my LH surge yesterday morning and still had a positive LH this morning but after the IUI the eggs were gone. On Monday they were both there. I am using a donor's sperm. I guess between 35-39 women are more likely to produce two mature follicles due to the body over compensating for lower quality eggs. BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!! 

1st IUI Nov. 2011 - BFN


(Been TTC since July 2011) 
DH - Azoospermazoa (sp?) from Chemo


----------



## Tatertot

Yay!

Did you find getting the donor sperm stressful? That was one of the trickier parts for me. Just working out the logistics of the whole thing made me crazy!


----------



## froliky2011

Yeah, it was tough. I think hard on my DH too. We have worked through a lot and I am making sure to flood him with lots of love and affection to let him know "he's my #1 man"!! :) The child will know the known donor though and it will be a parent too. I don't want the the child to not know. So, I guess we'll be 3 parents instead of 2. :) This has been a long time in the works. We all had to have psych evaluations, parental agreements, etc. Crazy!!


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies. I just had my 2nd IUI today (no meds) and I produced two mature follicles (they had already left the ovaries when we did the sonogram after the IUI). I got my LH surge yesterday morning and still had a positive LH this morning but after the IUI the eggs were gone. On Monday they were both there. I am using a donor's sperm. I guess between 35-39 women are more likely to produce two mature follicles due to the body over compensating for lower quality eggs. BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!!
> 
> 1st IUI Nov. 2011 - BFN
> 
> 
> (Been TTC since July 2011)
> DH - Azoospermazoa (sp?) from Chemo

Hi :hi:

Is this your first IUI without meds? Last cycle I got 3 days worth of positive tests which seemed strange to me. I told this to the FS and she just said well you are suppose to stop testing after the first positive. :dohh: I know that but I wanted to see. I hope this is your month. Good luck on the 2ww. 

:dust: to all of you!!


----------



## froliky2011

No, all my cycles have been without meds. We don't have any known infertility (using a donor sperm) issues. I had a polyp removed though a few months ago (Sept. 2011). I have to test every morning for my fertility monitor and I test sometimes in the afternoon and evening (with different OPKs) to make sure I know when it starts. I like details. I never heard them say you should stop after day 1. My doctor never says that. In fact, it's interesting to see when it stops. I am not sure it means anything about when the egg bursts out of the follicle though.


----------



## jchic

Tater - I LOVE the pic of your pup! So cute :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Yeah the place I currently go to is a little weird. My hopes are that none of us will have to go through another IUI because this will be everyones month!

Tatertot~ When do you find out if DH has to leave for a little while or not?


----------



## Tatertot

jchic said:


> Tater - I LOVE the pic of your pup! So cute :)

Thanks! She's being so bad lately. Nonstop barking. I'm not sure what her deal is, but she's cute, so she gets away with it.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:hi: hope it's ok to post!

We've just been to our FS and starting unmedicated IUI next cycle so about 17th Feb. We're unexplained. 

Good to know others going through the same thing!!

Am already worried about how I'm going to make all the trips to the clinic without telling my work, but I know they will be very difficult if they find out we're ttc. Did you ladies tell you work?


----------



## Tatertot

I'm not sure when I'll know. He's definitely here through the end of the week. He doesn't seem to think that he'll be here next week.


----------



## MrsC8776

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> :hi: hope it's ok to post!
> 
> We've just been to our FS and starting unmedicated IUI next cycle so about 17th Feb. We're unexplained.
> 
> Good to know others going through the same thing!!
> 
> Am already worried about how I'm going to make all the trips to the clinic without telling my work, but I know they will be very difficult if they find out we're ttc. Did you ladies tell you work?

Welcome :hi:

Of course it's ok to post. Adding more people gives us all more hope! Is there anything else you could tell them is going on? No need to tell everyone. We really haven't told anyone what we are going through, not even family. I'm a stay at home wife (hoping to be a stay at home mom). I stay home because DH's work schedule is so weird that when I was working we never saw each other. 



Tatertot said:


> I'm not sure when I'll know. He's definitely here through the end of the week. He doesn't seem to think that he'll be here next week.

I'm glad he's still with you for now. Fx he won't have to leave.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Thanks MrsC. I'm thinking I could tell them I am having tests for AF problems but don't really want to lie. I work kind of crazy hours at the moment, DH is a student working towards becoming a teacher. I keep telling him once he's qualified it will be my turn to stay at home.... He thinks I'm joking!!


----------



## Tatertot

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> :hi: hope it's ok to post!
> 
> We've just been to our FS and starting unmedicated IUI next cycle so about 17th Feb. We're unexplained.
> 
> Good to know others going through the same thing!!
> 
> Am already worried about how I'm going to make all the trips to the clinic without telling my work, but I know they will be very difficult if they find out we're ttc. Did you ladies tell you work?


It's definitely okay to post!

I told my work's human resources office because I was trying to figure out if I need to get some time approved in case I have to leave, but I've decided that I'm just going to take sick time. So unless I get stuck, I'll be okay. 

Perhaps you could say you have to have some medical appointments and be vague about it. In the US they can't ask what the appointments are for.


----------



## mamadreams

Hello Waitingfor#1 - Welcome!

I haven't told work but luckily for me, my clinic does blood work and Ultrasound from 7 to 8:30 A.M so I wake up super early on clinic days (5AM) and I get there for 7am. I am usually out of there by 7:45 so I make it to work as per normal. I have flex hours at work so if there's ever an appointment in the afternoon, I just make up the time before that day and I am free to go, no questions asked.

It will all work out. But until you are comfortable, there is no need to tell anyone, including work.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

You don't have to tell them what the appt is for in the UK either so I can try to just say medical test, but my boss is a witch and she'll easily make me blurt out more than I need to unless I'm prepared!!


----------



## bbdreams

Just thought I would drop in to say Hello! Hope everyone is doing well and sending lots of baby dust!!!!


----------



## fisher640

Wow bbdreams congrats and thanks for showing us it CAN work!


----------



## drsquid

when i did my iui it ended up working out for the only day i was off that week. mon,tues and thurs that week i worked 8:30-7pm and friday i worked 7:30-5. of course the re office is only open 9-5... i suppose it was meant to be. i am 8dpiui now and starting to go nuts. pretty much the only thing keeping me from testing is that i did a trigger and didnt test it out so.. and i didnt get an appt for testing for several reasons, one is because i dont have an infertility hx im just single and trying on my own with donor sperm. the other is because this is all out of pocket but i do have insurance with kaiser. i went outside kaiser for iui. so the test would have to be ordered by my obgyn anyway. figure if i get a bfp then ill talk to her.


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> when i did my iui it ended up working out for the only day i was off that week. mon,tues and thurs that week i worked 8:30-7pm and friday i worked 7:30-5. of course the re office is only open 9-5... i suppose it was meant to be. i am 8dpiui now and starting to go nuts. pretty much the only thing keeping me from testing is that i did a trigger and didnt test it out so.. and i didnt get an appt for testing for several reasons, one is because i dont have an infertility hx im just single and trying on my own with donor sperm. the other is because this is all out of pocket but i do have insurance with kaiser. i went outside kaiser for iui. so the test would have to be ordered by my obgyn anyway. figure if i get a bfp then ill talk to her.

:hi: Did you do your IUI unmedicated? I'm glad that it worked so you could get it done on at least one of your days off. your trigger shot could be out of your system by now but they do say to wait about 10 days. I think most people are out of pocket for this whole thing... I would be so happy if they would at least cover something. Fx you get a BFP when your testing date comes!


----------



## drsquid

thanks and yup it is my first try so i did it unmedicated. did the trigger because last month i missed ovulation and this month it also didnt go pos on the opk so i triggered.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thats why I used the trigger shot last cycle also. What day to you plan on testing? I would love to hear how things work out for you. Good luck!


----------



## drsquid

im thinking next weds. exactly 14 days.. i bought sticks the other day though so we will see if i hold out. im working this weekend which should be a good distraction.


----------



## Tatertot

Good luck! I hope it worked, Drsquid!


----------



## and1makes3

Hi ladies! Sorry to butt in on this post. I have a few questions for you. I had an unmedicated IUI done yesterday. I ovulate on my own and did not have a trigger shot or anything like that. My cycles are short 25-26 days. I tend to ovualte early. This month I got my positive opk on day 9 at 5:45 pm, it was also still positive day 10 in the morning at 6:00. Our RE did an ultrasound before the insemination to check lining and follicles. He said my lining was 13.3 and looked great. He said I had 3 follicles on my right but only 2 that looked good. One measure 14x11 and the other was 13x9. He said it looked like I already released an egg on that side. On my right ovary I had a follicle measuring 15x12. He said everything looked good to go, so we did the IUI at 4:00pm on day 10. How does all of this information sound to you ladies? This is our first IUI we have only been doing ICI at home so the whole follicle thing is new to me. What do you gal think?? Do we have a good shot?


----------



## and1makes3

and1makes3 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry to butt in on this post. I have a few questions for you. I had an unmedicated IUI done yesterday. I ovulate on my own and did not have a trigger shot or anything like that. My cycles are short 25-26 days. I tend to ovualte early. This month I got my positive opk on day 9 at 5:45 pm, it was also still positive day 10 in the morning at 6:00. Our RE did an ultrasound before the insemination to check lining and follicles. He said my lining was 13.3 and looked great. He said I had 3 follicles on my right but only 2 that looked good. One measure 14x11 and the other was 13x9. He said it looked like I already released an egg on that side. On my right ovary I had a follicle measuring 15x12. He said everything looked good to go, so we did the IUI at 4:00pm on day 10. How does all of this information sound to you ladies? This is our first IUI we have only been doing ICI at home so the whole follicle thing is new to me. What do you gal think?? Do we have a good shot?

Sorry meant 3 follies on my left and one on my right.


----------



## iwant2bmommy

and1makes3 that sounds really good to me but I've just done internet research so far :/


Ladies, I've decided to hold off until April on my RE appointment- I'm changing insurance and have alot of family stuff going on until them. I do have a question though, my cycle has always been a mess. It's 28 days one month, 31 the next, 24 the next... September it came at 28days and stayed wonderfully on time for the next 2 months. In December it came late and this month well...was suppose to start yesterday. It's fusterating because I think my cycle is going to cause me to go the medicated route. Does anyone else have cycle issues?


----------



## Tatertot

My cycle's a lot like that. 29 days one month, then 35, then 31, then 33, it fluctuates by a few days every month.

I'm doing unmedicated and my doctor never mentioned anything about meds. I think as long as you get your period semi-regularly, then you're okay. It makes timing a little harder.


----------



## MrsC8776

and1makes3 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry to butt in on this post. I have a few questions for you. I had an unmedicated IUI done yesterday. I ovulate on my own and did not have a trigger shot or anything like that. My cycles are short 25-26 days. I tend to ovualte early. This month I got my positive opk on day 9 at 5:45 pm, it was also still positive day 10 in the morning at 6:00. Our RE did an ultrasound before the insemination to check lining and follicles. He said my lining was 13.3 and looked great. He said I had 3 follicles on my right but only 2 that looked good. One measure 14x11 and the other was 13x9. He said it looked like I already released an egg on that side. On my right ovary I had a follicle measuring 15x12. He said everything looked good to go, so we did the IUI at 4:00pm on day 10. How does all of this information sound to you ladies? This is our first IUI we have only been doing ICI at home so the whole follicle thing is new to me. What do you gal think?? Do we have a good shot?

Welcome :hi:

I don't know much about follicle sizes as I don't have regular u/s's but from what I understand those seems to be good. I think you do have a chance. The :spermy: live for a few days so they should be able to catch the egg. Good luck!!



iwant2bmommy said:


> and1makes3 that sounds really good to me but I've just done internet research so far :/
> 
> 
> Ladies, I've decided to hold off until April on my RE appointment- I'm changing insurance and have alot of family stuff going on until them. I do have a question though, my cycle has always been a mess. It's 28 days one month, 31 the next, 24 the next... September it came at 28days and stayed wonderfully on time for the next 2 months. In December it came late and this month well...was suppose to start yesterday. It's fusterating because I think my cycle is going to cause me to go the medicated route. Does anyone else have cycle issues?

Sorry to hear that you are going to have to wait. Maybe the good thing is the new insurance will help with treatment?!? Your cycles do seem a little off. I know if it's a few days it is ok. Like mine is 26-28 days. Longest being 30 a few months ago. Hopefully there is a way to get things back on track for you without having to go the medicated route. I'm sorry I don't have much advice on it though. I wish you the best of luck and hopefully you will be able to start again soon. Will you still be trying naturally without IUI's?

Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## iwant2bmommy

Thanks Ladies! I'm single so no trying here but hopefully I can still go the unmedicated route :) 
Oh speaking of which, one more question :) I'm a virgin and they're seems to be controversy about whether or not I'll still be a virgin after the insemination. I don't care much either way but does anyone know for sure how all that works?
Thanks again :)


----------



## Tatertot

I that all depends on how you define virginity.

If you go with the traditional, you have to have vaginal intercourse thing, then yes, you will be. That's what I would say.

If you go with the newer way of thinking, where you have to have any kind of sexual contact (oral, anal, vaginal) then you still would be.

There's some really outdated (I think) schools of thought regarding your hymen breaking. I don't really know enough about it to say anymore than some people think that. 

Ultimately, I think that iui is not at all related to sex and thus, you will still be a virgin. I'm not cheating on my husband when I do iui, so you aren't losing your virginity, right?

Did that make any sense at all?


----------



## iwant2bmommy

Thanks Tatertot, that's the way I think of it too. It may break my hyman but emotionally I'll still be a virign. :) It's definitely not a deal braker for me so I haven't bothered looking into it, just wanted some opinions :) thanks again


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

and1makes3 said:


> What do you gal think?? Do we have a good shot?

I'm sorry and1 I am completely new to IUI so haven't a clue! I'm sure it's looking good though.



iwant2bmommy said:


> I do have a question though, my cycle has always been a mess. It's 28 days one month, 31 the next, 24 the next... September it came at 28days and stayed wonderfully on time for the next 2 months. In December it came late and this month well...was suppose to start yesterday. It's fusterating because I think my cycle is going to cause me to go the medicated route. Does anyone else have cycle issues?

Have you thought of trying acupuncture? I've been going for just over a year. Before I would be anywhere from 29-36 days, (tmi warning sorry!) quite heavy and long, with cramps before and spotting for 2-3 days before. Now I'm usually every 28 days, much shorter and whilst very heavy cd1 then much lighter. Hardly ever cramps, and only a very little spotting the day before. I'm a complete convert, I think it's much such a difference.... Although clearly not got me knocked up yet :dohh:




drsquid said:


> im thinking next weds. exactly 14 days.. i bought sticks the other day though so we will see if i hold out. im working this weekend which should be a good distraction.

Sending you :dust: and hope you're holding out ok!


----------



## iwant2bmommy

Waiting4Baby#1, I haven't tried anything to regulate it. I've never minded, honestly, I get one bad cramp right before it starts so I know it's coming and then some slight and bad ones during. I only bleed heavy for 3 days then it's spotting for 2 days and it's over. I never kept track of when it was suppose to start because it never came on time. The bad crap was my warning, but I've been keeping track since September and now I'm nervous about the meds :/


----------



## MrsC8776

Ahhh panic attack. Ok so at the clinic I go to I have to call Friday before noon if I think I will get my surge. I forgot to call!! :nope: I always call even if I think there is a slight chance that my surge will hit on the weekend. So in a panic I called the operator and he connected me with the on call doctor. I felt a little bad about that. I told him I might get my surge tonight/tomorrow and I'm freaking out a little bit. He said that I should NOT be testing at night and if I get it tomorrow just call Monday morning and I will go in that same day. :dohh::dohh::dohh: How could I forget to call?!?! I'm still testing tonight because last cycle I got a positive at 8pm. If it does come tonight there is a 50.00 fee for not calling on Friday and an additional 25.00 fee for weekends. I guess it's just the waiting game now. It is still a little early but I'm now thinking about the what if's. 

Sorry just needed to get all that out of my system in hopes that it will calm me down a little bit.


----------



## Tatertot

Ahhhh! 

I would panic too. I'm sure it'll work out though. I completely understand the panic. (See my posts from last week.)

:hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> Ahhhh!
> 
> I would panic too. I'm sure it'll work out though. I completely understand the panic. (See my posts from last week.)
> 
> :hugs:

I thought about you as I was sitting here in panic. I said to myself "jeeze now I know how Tatertot felt last week!" I'm really glad everything worked out for you. It would add $75.00 in costs but it would be worth it because I don't want to miss another cycle. My surge may not even happen during the weekend but just the thought made me think the worst.


----------



## Rags

iwant2bmommy said:


> Thanks Ladies! I'm single so no trying here but hopefully I can still go the unmedicated route :)
> Oh speaking of which, one more question :) I'm a virgin and they're seems to be controversy about whether or not I'll still be a virgin after the insemination. I don't care much either way but does anyone know for sure how all that works?
> Thanks again :)

Hi. My hymen broke when I was 13 and fell and landed on my belly, definatley didn't lose my verginity then!!!. To me your first sexual intercourse is losing your virginity. Good luck


----------



## iwant2bmommy

Rags said:


> iwant2bmommy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies! I'm single so no trying here but hopefully I can still go the unmedicated route :)
> Oh speaking of which, one more question :) I'm a virgin and they're seems to be controversy about whether or not I'll still be a virgin after the insemination. I don't care much either way but does anyone know for sure how all that works?
> Thanks again :)
> 
> Hi. My hymen broke when I was 13 and fell and landed on my belly, definatley didn't lose my verginity then!!!. To me your first sexual intercourse is losing your virginity. Good luckClick to expand...

I've heard that happens and it makes a very good point so I may use that angle. Thanks :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok ladies I'm going to say I just got my positive OPK. Confused but calling it as I see it I guess. So IUI tomorrow for me!!


----------



## Tatertot

Yay!

I ovulated way early this month and was definitely confusesd/surprised. 

Good luck and be sure to let us know how it goes!:dust:


----------



## mamadreams

Good Luck MrsC8776! 

Fingers crossed for everyone's BFP this month!


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> Yay!
> 
> I ovulated way early this month and was definitely confusesd/surprised.
> 
> Good luck and be sure to let us know how it goes!:dust:




mamadreams said:


> Good Luck MrsC8776!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone's BFP this month!

Thanks ladies! I hope to see a whole lot of BFP's this month. Fingers crossed over here for everyone as well! :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## iwant2bmommy

:thumbup: Fairy Dust!!! ..... I don't know where to find that cute fairy but Good luck!!!


----------



## froliky2011

and1makes3 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry to butt in on this post. I have a few questions for you. I had an unmedicated IUI done yesterday. I ovulate on my own and did not have a trigger shot or anything like that. My cycles are short 25-26 days. I tend to ovualte early. This month I got my positive opk on day 9 at 5:45 pm, it was also still positive day 10 in the morning at 6:00. Our RE did an ultrasound before the insemination to check lining and follicles. He said my lining was 13.3 and looked great. He said I had 3 follicles on my right but only 2 that looked good. One measure 14x11 and the other was 13x9. He said it looked like I already released an egg on that side. On my right ovary I had a follicle measuring 15x12. He said everything looked good to go, so we did the IUI at 4:00pm on day 10. How does all of this information sound to you ladies? This is our first IUI we have only been doing ICI at home so the whole follicle thing is new to me. What do you gal think?? Do we have a good shot?

 Hi! I am not sure about your measurements. My doctor measures the diameter of the follicle and usually wants it to be around 20mm. Your lining sounds good. Good Luck!! Think :baby: thoughts!! :)


----------



## Rags

MrsC8776 said:


> Ok ladies I'm going to say I just got my positive OPK. Confused but calling it as I see it I guess. So IUI tomorrow for me!!

Wonderfull, and my best wishes for you and a BFP this month. I started testing yesterday but not sure if I'll manage an IUI this cycle. In December I had my positive on day 9 - very early for me, and last cycle it was day 13 (more my norm). I'm hoping for somewhere in between this time as from Saturday I'm working from early morning into the evening and there's no way I can get time off, so fingers and toes crossed for a +OPK by Thursday!


----------



## MrsC8776

Rags said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I'm going to say I just got my positive OPK. Confused but calling it as I see it I guess. So IUI tomorrow for me!!
> 
> Wonderfull, and my best wishes for you and a BFP this month. I started testing yesterday but not sure if I'll manage an IUI this cycle. In December I had my positive on day 9 - very early for me, and last cycle it was day 13 (more my norm). I'm hoping for somewhere in between this time as from Saturday I'm working from early morning into the evening and there's no way I can get time off, so fingers and toes crossed for a +OPK by Thursday!Click to expand...

Fx you get a positive OPK before Thursday! It is a little early for me but I also had a little longer cycle last month so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. Major temp drop for me today so hopefully thats a good sign. Just waiting to call the clinic now to find out when I will go in. Please keep us updated on how you are doing and when you get that positive!


----------



## MrsC8776

Well just got off the phone with the clinic and they said because I tested last night they will count it as a positive for this morning so they won't let me come in today.:growlmad: Tomorrow at 2. I sure hope it's not to late. I was a little shocked but they are suppose to know whats best. Right? Right


----------



## froliky2011

MrsC8776 said:


> Well just got off the phone with the clinic and they said because I tested last night they will count it as a positive for this morning so they won't let me come in today.:growlmad: Tomorrow at 2. I sure hope it's not to late. I was a little shocked but they are suppose to know whats best. Right? Right

Good Luck! Maybe ask if you can do a sonogram afterwards to see if the follicle is still there, look at the lining. If your egg is still there, it's good, if not, they may change/learn/improve for next month. Baby Dust!!


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Well just got off the phone with the clinic and they said because I tested last night they will count it as a positive for this morning so they won't let me come in today.:growlmad: Tomorrow at 2. I sure hope it's not to late. I was a little shocked but they are suppose to know whats best. Right? Right
> 
> Good Luck! Maybe ask if you can do a sonogram afterwards to see if the follicle is still there, look at the lining. If your egg is still there, it's good, if not, they may change/learn/improve for next month. Baby Dust!!Click to expand...

Thanks, I didn't plan for that this month and insurance doesn't cover anything so I would be out an extra 300.00 which I just can't do this month. I'm hoping things will still work out. If it doesn't work this time I am planning on switching clinics. DH and I have discussed this last month so that was the plan anyways.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

MrsC8776 said:


> Well just got off the phone with the clinic and they said because I tested last night they will count it as a positive for this morning so they won't let me come in today.:growlmad: Tomorrow at 2. I sure hope it's not to late. I was a little shocked but they are suppose to know whats best. Right? Right

Aaargh! That must be so frustrating. You never know, perhaps this one will work as its timed a little later than you think it should be. Hang in there x


----------



## MrsC8776

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Well just got off the phone with the clinic and they said because I tested last night they will count it as a positive for this morning so they won't let me come in today.:growlmad: Tomorrow at 2. I sure hope it's not to late. I was a little shocked but they are suppose to know whats best. Right? Right
> 
> Aaargh! That must be so frustrating. You never know, perhaps this one will work as its timed a little later than you think it should be. Hang in there xClick to expand...

Thank you, that is a good way of looking at it. It's just harder for me this time as DH is still working out of country so I have to do it alone. I'm sure everything will be good and I do still have a good feeling about this cycle. 

I hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Tatertot

I hear ya on the frustration.

The clinic knows best, right? I hope it works out for this month.

:hugs::dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> I hear ya on the frustration.
> 
> The clinic knows best, right? I hope it works out for this month.
> 
> :hugs::dust:

:hugs: Thank you and yes I'm sure they know whats best. No more complaining from me today... pushing forward to good things tomorrow!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

And you're not completely alone as we are here waiting to see how you get on!


----------



## Jazavac

Hello everyone!

We're waiting for our next appointment with our RE, but I'm kind of toying with the idea of IUI. I'm not sure what he'll say or how he feels about it, even though I suspect a nice no.

Anyway, considering the costs and all that jazz, I'd be happiest with an unmedicated procedure, yet I'm fairly sure that could be nothing but a nice exercise in futility.

I ovulate regularly, everything's fine with me, except for my low AMH. We do have 12 million sperm to deal with, though, which is kind of low. 

So, I have no clue what to do, actually. :wacko:


----------



## MrsC8776

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> And you're not completely alone as we are here waiting to see how you get on!

That is very sweet. We are all here for each other and to help each other through all this. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Jazavac said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We're waiting for our next appointment with our RE, but I'm kind of toying with the idea of IUI. I'm not sure what he'll say or how he feels about it, even though I suspect a nice no.
> 
> Anyway, considering the costs and all that jazz, I'd be happiest with an unmedicated procedure, yet I'm fairly sure that could be nothing but a nice exercise in futility.
> 
> I ovulate regularly, everything's fine with me, except for my low AMH. We do have 12 million sperm to deal with, though, which is kind of low.
> 
> So, I have no clue what to do, actually. :wacko:

Welcome :hi:

Why do you think you will be told no? Unmedicated is a lot less expensive so it is worth a shot to try it a few times. When is your next appointment?


----------



## Jazavac

We're going back to the RE on Feb 9th. 

We won't be told no, since he can't really prevent us from paying for a (useless?) treatment, but he might advise us to just go into IVF instead, or at least try a medicated IUI cycle instead.

My thoughts overall: I'm 34, which is not really some prime time for unmedicated games, and on top of that, my low AMH keeps us under pressure, time-wise. The less time we waste, the better.

Yet, at the same time, a full IVF cycle, with all its drugs, as well as the costs... are freaking me out!


----------



## MrsC8776

Well you should do what you think is best. I think IUI works for some people, unmedicated has worked for a few as well. I would at least talk to the RE and see what they think is best to do. Maybe try a few rounds of IUI and if it doesn't work move to IVF if you can. What ever you decide I hope you get a BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

When we went to the clinic recently, the dr was really recommending IVF to us as we're unexplained. But I asked about IUI as I know so many people who had tried it (some successful). He said he personally always recommended IVF as IUI has such a low success rate, but he explained how it worked to us and said it was up to us he would do either. We're having to pay for it all ourselves, and IUI is significantly cheaper - plus it didn't feel such a big step, and required no daily injections!! We thought we'd try a few cycles and then perhaps go to IVF eventually. Have waited this long, I'm sure I can wait a bit longer!


----------



## Jazavac

That's kind of how I feel about it. I mean, we've only been trying for seven months to begin with, so, even though I really do want a BFP, I sure could wait a bit longer. The only issue is that AMH thing (declining/low ovarian reserve), which is NOT giving us any time at all, basically.

So we'll have to reassess the whole situation with the RE and see what the easiest/cheapest/best way to go is, while not really wasting time.


----------



## drsquid

I am only on my first cycle, 38 and did unmedicated Iui. If this month doesnt work then I think the doc wants to try clomid which I'm a bit iffy about because I made a good follicle on my own which is sorta what clomid is supposed to do and I had a great lining which clomid messes with. You have plenty of time at your age to try a few cycles


----------



## Jazavac

I don't, unfortunately, because my AMH shows the ovarian reserve of a.. well, premenopausal woman. Or worse. If that were better, I would not worry nearly as much. But since we know what it is, I'm kind of behind already!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jaz if you guy don't have long have you looked into IVF and everything about it. I think it would be a hard decision figuring out what would work best for you. We are only doing unmedicated because thats what the clinic pushed for. Not sure if you looked through the whole thread but they wanted us to do 6-7 unmedicated and then look into medication after that. I thought it would work the first time so I said ok. :dohh: After this one we are using for meds at a new clinic if it doesn't work. I hope that things work out for you and your appointment goes well!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm pretty familiar with IVF, overall, but we'll know more details after this next appointment. I don't know what type of procedure he'd even suggest for us. 

Still, considering the prices and our overall chances, I'm not sure I want to pay through the roof just yet. We'll see though, we're keeping all of our options open.


----------



## Jazavac

Looks like your IUI is tomorrow, right? Good luck!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jazavac said:


> Looks like your IUI is tomorrow, right? Good luck!

Yes tomorrow it will be. Thank you. 

As far as IVF goes I did a little bit of research on it and I've found out there is many different kinds. I think it all depends on where you are at also. The cost is just so high but I think if it's the only way it would work for us we would find a way to do it. We just wanted to start with IUI first and see how it went.


----------



## mamadreams

Good Luck MrsC8776! Fingers crossed that everything goes well and you get you BFP in two weeks :)


----------



## Jazavac

MrsC8776 said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Looks like your IUI is tomorrow, right? Good luck!
> 
> Yes tomorrow it will be. Thank you.
> 
> As far as IVF goes I did a little bit of research on it and I've found out there is many different kinds. I think it all depends on where you are at also. The cost is just so high but I think if it's the only way it would work for us we would find a way to do it. We just wanted to start with IUI first and see how it went.Click to expand...

How did it go?


----------



## Jazavac

You're getting close to your test date, mamadreams! Good luck :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies! Just got home and things went well today. Could have been better if dh had been there but we gotta do what we gotta do. I hope you all are doing well. :flower:


----------



## Tatertot

Glad things went well!


----------



## froliky2011

Good news mrsc8776! All the best baby vibes~~~~~


----------



## mamadreams

MrsC8776 - Awesome! Welcome to the 2WW!

Jazavac - Yes - two more sleeps until I find out! For the past three days my boobs have been hurting and today I have cramps. I really don't know if it is AF or not. Sometimes my cycles can be a little shorter than 28 days so I am nervously hopeful that it is too early for AF and that these are postive signs....


----------



## mamadreams

How are you doing, Tatertot??


----------



## Tatertot

Eh. Okay I guess. I've lost my mind and started testing already. I keep telling myself not to get upset when the tests are negative, but I still get a bit bummed. 

I know that I shouldn't be, I still have a few days before AF is due.


How are you?


----------



## mamadreams

I'm keeping positive. I tested yesterday and got a negative but am hopeful and not testing anymore. I will wait for the blood results on Thurs.

For the past three days I've had sore boobs and today I had cramping for most of the day. It could be AF making an early visit but it felt a bit different than regular cramps - not as intense and more centered versus one-sided. Because of the negative test though I am prepared for the BFN but I really still feel like I have a shot! 

Hang in there - we're almost there :)


----------



## Tatertot

I have the opposite feeling. 

I've had a ton of symptoms and a BFN and I don't feel hopeful at all at this point. I really thought I was pregnant for a few days, but now I don't. 

Honestly, I'm feeling really down about the whole thing. I think that's because I'm overly tired and Brian's out of town. 

Sigh.


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> I have the opposite feeling.
> 
> I've had a ton of symptoms and a BFN and I don't feel hopeful at all at this point. I really thought I was pregnant for a few days, but now I don't.
> 
> Honestly, I'm feeling really down about the whole thing. I think that's because I'm overly tired and Brian's out of town.
> 
> Sigh.

Have you read any success stories? It kinda helps me when I'm feeling down about things. I know it's hard to keep your hopes up. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Oh and I forgot to mention this :dohh:

When I went in today I asked how long the :spermy: stay alive in side our bodies for. He said they have 72 hours to do their thing. I used frozen so I figured I would share that with you since we couldn't find and good info on it a week ago. :thumbup:


----------



## mamadreams

Tatertot -

Sorry to hear that you are feeling down. Think of all the postive symptoms you had. I am sure that you miss your husband but I am sure he is hoping for a BFP too. This way, when you get yours, you can think of creative ways to surprise him with the good news.

Success stories are a good idea but so too is just taking a break, lying down and connecting a bit with your body and visualizing the little one growing. It's hard to keep positive sometimes and negative tests don't help but remember that even if it is negative this time, it will happen eventually. :)


----------



## Tatertot

Past success stories don't help me much. I read so many the other times I was pregnant and they gave me too much false hope. So when what happened, happened, I was devastated. Even more than I would have been had I not read them.

Because of all of that stuff, I'm equally afraid of getting a BFP and a BFN. It's all very confusing for me.


----------



## MrsC8776

I see what you mean. No matter what though we are all here for you and cheering you on. I'm sorry you are confused and scared about everything. :hugs:


----------



## Tatertot

MrsC8776 said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention this :dohh:
> 
> When I went in today I asked how long the :spermy: stay alive in side our bodies for. He said they have 72 hours to do their thing. I used frozen so I figured I would share that with you since we couldn't find and good info on it a week ago. :thumbup:

Thanks!:thumbup:

I wonder if that applies to washed sperm too? Wait. All iui sperm is washed, right? I hope.


----------



## Tatertot

mamadreams said:


> Tatertot -
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are feeling down. Think of all the postive symptoms you had. I am sure that you miss your husband but I am sure he is hoping for a BFP too. This way, when you get yours, you can think of creative ways to surprise him with the good news.
> 
> Success stories are a good idea but so too is just taking a break, lying down and connecting a bit with your body and visualizing the little one growing. It's hard to keep positive sometimes and negative tests don't help but remember that even if it is negative this time, it will happen eventually. :)

Maybe. 

Like I said, I'm having a really down day

Tomorrow I might feel entirely different.


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention this :dohh:
> 
> When I went in today I asked how long the :spermy: stay alive in side our bodies for. He said they have 72 hours to do their thing. I used frozen so I figured I would share that with you since we couldn't find and good info on it a week ago. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!:thumbup:
> 
> I wonder if that applies to washed sperm too? Wait. All iui sperm is washed, right? I hope.Click to expand...

Thats right! :thumbup: Mine was frozen and washed... or wash then frozen. What ever order it goes in. I know you were worried about it when you first got your IUI so I thought I would share that little bit of info with you.


----------



## Jazavac

Yes, as much as I know, all IUI sperm is washed.

Good luck to everyone, keeping my fingers crossed for you all!


(What on earth is going on with the forum and all the random red links?!)


----------



## MrsC8776

I was wondering the same thing! I thought it was just me until I checked the forum help area. Hopefully it gets fixed because it looks horrible and it makes the text smaller. :dohh:


----------



## mamadreams

Well my optomism was defeated by AF who showed up this morning. :( This was a 25 day cycle - the shortest I've ever had. I was so hoping to be a mama in October but it looks like I will have to try for a November baby....

Next appointment for u/s and blood work is this Friday... and the cycle starts again.


----------



## Tatertot

mamadreams said:


> Well my optomism was defeated by AF who showed up this morning. :( This was a 25 day cycle - the shortest I've ever had. I was so hoping to be a mama in October but it looks like I will have to try for a November baby....
> 
> Next appointment for u/s and blood work is this Friday... and the cycle starts again.

Bummer. :hugs: Sorry hun! Next time it'll work, right? Right.:kiss:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm sorry, mamadreams. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you next time!


----------



## MrsC8776

mamadreams said:


> Well my optomism was defeated by AF who showed up this morning. :( This was a 25 day cycle - the shortest I've ever had. I was so hoping to be a mama in October but it looks like I will have to try for a November baby....
> 
> Next appointment for u/s and blood work is this Friday... and the cycle starts again.

So sorry to hear about AF showing up. :hugs: Hopefully this next time works for you.


----------



## froliky2011

Tatortot - How long have you been TTC? How many cycles have you done? Good Luck!! Don't loose hope. (((Hugs)))

Mamadreams - I liked your visualization comment! Sorry about AF!! (((HUGS)))

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Tatertot

This is only our first month with the iui business. I've been pregnant before twice and had one baby, but he died shortly after birth. The other pregnancy didn't work out. 

I can get pregnant, but because of genetic issues we need to use donor sperm, thus the iui.


----------



## froliky2011

My deepest condolences!! (((Big Hug)))


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> This is only our first month with the iui business. I've been pregnant before twice and had one baby, but he died shortly after birth. The other pregnancy didn't work out.
> 
> I can get pregnant, but because of genetic issues we need to use donor sperm, thus the iui.

I just wanted to say that I think you are such a strong woman! Your story touches me and I truly have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Tatertot

I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant. 

AF didn't show up or anything, but I just feel like it didn't work.

Hopefully next month will be easier.


----------



## jchic

Dont count yourself out just yet Tater :)


----------



## Tatertot

I think that if I don't count myself out, then I'll make myself miserable for the next few days.


----------



## Jazavac

That's kind of how I look at things. I never count myself in because it's just easier to deal with the outcome. I am not pessimistic, just really, well, realisitic. I kind of know what our chances are. :shrug:

Tatertot, I read your journal yesterday, too. I'm so sorry you've gone through all that, I can't even imagine what it felt like and how it would be to deal with it all. You must be very brave.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

mamadreams said:


> Well my optomism was defeated by AF who showed up this morning. :( This was a 25 day cycle - the shortest I've ever had. I was so hoping to be a mama in October but it looks like I will have to try for a November baby....
> 
> Next appointment for u/s and blood work is this Friday... and the cycle starts again.

Mama dreams I'm sorry :hugs:



Tatertot said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant.
> 
> AF didn't show up or anything, but I just feel like it didn't work.
> 
> Hopefully next month will be easier.

I know what you mean, I've found it hard the months I've worked myself up thinking I am pregnant even to the point where I've done a test (after when af shiuld be here) got a bfn but still convinced myself that perhaps it will turn BFP in a few days. :dohh: I'm sorry this one hasn't worked out for you :hugs:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

And MrsC glad it went all ok, and the next 2 weeks go fast for you!


----------



## mamadreams

Tatertot - you are very brave and incredibly strong. I am sure that your little angel is watching you from above and will help you achieve your dream. (((Hugs)))

Thank you everyone for your support. I know that the best things in life take time and are well worth the effort and the wait. Onwards and upwards! I hope that I am the only BFN on this thread this month!


----------



## Tatertot

mamadreams said:


> Tatertot - you are very brave and incredibly strong. I am sure that your little angel is watching you from above and will help you achieve your dream. (((Hugs)))
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support. I know that the best things in life take time and are well worth the effort and the wait. Onwards and upwards! I hope that I am the only BFN on this thread this month!

Me too! :rofl:

Still fairly certain I'm out for the month. AF is due tomorrow or Friday, so I suppose there is still hope.


----------



## MrsC8776

There is always hope until AF shows her ugly face!


----------



## Tatertot

Yeah I know. 

I feel even less optimistic than I did before.


----------



## froliky2011

Tator- Nice sense of humor up there! Mama takes a hit for us! 

Thanks Mama! May you get your BFP in February!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Tater, I just read your journal, which I am now stalking, and I just want to let you know that I hope that your BFP brings you and your DH all the happiness you deserve. Hopefully this month, if not, then the next. I know you will be blessed!


----------



## bbdreams

Hello ladies! Just checking in! Hope the 2 week wait is flying by for everyone! Can't wait to see you ladies with your bfp's!


----------



## MrsC8776

bbdreams said:


> Hello ladies! Just checking in! Hope the 2 week wait is flying by for everyone! Can't wait to see you ladies with your bfp's!

Thanks bbdreams! How are you doing? I hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## drsquid

guess i have to take myself off this list... round 2 im going for medicated iui.. wanna give myself the best chance


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> guess i have to take myself off this list... round 2 im going for medicated iui.. wanna give myself the best chance

Sorry to hear that drsquid. I'm glad you are doing what is best for you though. I will keep up with you in the other thread. You are more than welcome to stay here also if you want. Good luck on round 2!


----------



## moonhippie

Hey ladies, new person alert lol. I just read through the entire 31 pages of this thread! I am a soon to be unmedicated IUI recipient. My husband has azoospermia so we use frozen anonymous donor sperm from a sperm bank in Toronto On. We have been doing at home AI via the clinic we buy our sperm from. Today was our +opk day so we did an insem and another either late tonight or early tomorrow. If this cycle doesn't take, we move on to unmedicated IUI in feb. We conceived in June, our second cycle doing the AI at home, but sadly lost the twins (unmedicated...and they don't even run in the family..boo) in august. They say one measured about 5wks the other was more like 7wks, but i didn't lose them until i was 11wks. they were found on our first u.s at 8wks as non viable and the drs both told me waiting for a natural loss is best.
anywho I just wanted to say hello to everyone and spread some baby dust around. Can't wait to see how things go for so many of you! I'm also glad to see im not alone in my use of frozen donor sperm.


----------



## MrsC8776

moonhippie said:


> Hey ladies, new person alert lol. I just read through the entire 31 pages of this thread! I am a soon to be unmedicated IUI recipient. My husband has azoospermia so we use frozen anonymous donor sperm from a sperm bank in Toronto On. We have been doing at home AI via the clinic we buy our sperm from. Today was our +opk day so we did an insem and another either late tonight or early tomorrow. If this cycle doesn't take, we move on to unmedicated IUI in feb. We conceived in June, our second cycle doing the AI at home, but sadly lost the twins (unmedicated...and they don't even run in the family..boo) in august. They say one measured about 5wks the other was more like 7wks, but i didn't lose them until i was 11wks. they were found on our first u.s at 8wks as non viable and the drs both told me waiting for a natural loss is best.
> anywho I just wanted to say hello to everyone and spread some baby dust around. Can't wait to see how things go for so many of you! I'm also glad to see im not alone in my use of frozen donor sperm.

Welcome :hi:

So sorry to hear about your loss of the twins. I'm glad you are able to join us here. Hopefully things move quickly for you. Who knows you may even get that BFP before moving on to IUI. Fx you won't have to do another cycle.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm sorry to hear about the twins, moonhippie.


----------



## froliky2011

Moonhippie - Welcome & So Sorry for you and your DH's loss! :hugs: All the best & Baby Dust to you!!

DrSquid - You'll be missed but all the best & may the meds work!!!!:baby:

:dust::dust: TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## drsquid

heh yeah i dont think ill be able to pull myself away. i obsessively read all the threads i have ever posted in =).


----------



## moonhippie

Thanks for the warm welcome girls! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies I just thought I would check in and see how you all are doing. I wish we had a first page to update like the other threads so that we could keep up with everyone. I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## katejo

Well my first IUI was unsuccessfull. I will be doing a medicated cycle next month. I wish you all the best of luck and lots and lots of baby dust!:dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you. Sorry about AF showing up and ruining things for you. I wish you the best of luck with the next cycle. We are in another thread together so I will cheer you on for a BFP this coming cycle!


----------



## Tatertot

Beginning of AF this morning.

Sigh.

Unless it's implantation bleeding.:haha: Which it isn't.


----------



## mamadreams

Sorry to hear that Tatertot! Here's hoping we get our BFP's in February. Don't lose hope! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry again about Af Tater. Hopefully next month will be it for you and mama as well as everyone else who AF catches up with this month. :hugs:


----------



## moonhippie

sorry to hear about all the bfn's...I am 1 dpo today, so just beginning the long and arduous 2 ww.
Tater was this your first iui with frozen donor sperm?


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry Tator!!!!! (((Hugs)))


----------



## Tatertot

moonhippie said:


> sorry to hear about all the bfn's...I am 1 dpo today, so just beginning the long and arduous 2 ww.
> Tater was this your first iui with frozen donor sperm?

Yup first one. The timing wasn't perfect so I wasn't really expecting it to work.


----------



## drsquid

my timing was great but.. no dice.. im freaking out a bit because 3 of my friends who did iui succeeded first try.. i knew the odds werent great but.. doing medicated the next round.. and tater sorry to hear it.. where in pa btw?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm sorry, girls! Wishing you all the luck next time.


----------



## Tatertot

drsquid said:


> my timing was great but.. no dice.. im freaking out a bit because 3 of my friends who did iui succeeded first try.. i knew the odds werent great but.. doing medicated the next round.. and tater sorry to hear it.. where in pa btw?

Sorry I missed the PA question.

I'm in Johnstown. It's about two hours east of Pittsburgh.


----------



## moonhippie

3dpo going on 4 over here. My bbt's were wonky this cycle so i hope we timed our insemination well.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thats exciting! You are only a couple days behind me. When do you plan on testing? If you use fertility friend did it pin point O for you?


----------



## Tatertot

EEE! I'm excited for you!


----------



## mamadreams

Drsquid and Tater - February will be our month! Hang in there.

To those in the TWW - I hope you get your BFP's!!

:)


----------



## MrsC8776

IUI#3 Big fat fail... On to IUI#4 I guess :nope:


----------



## Tatertot

MrsC8776 said:


> IUI#3 Big fat fail... On to IUI#4 I guess :nope:

Bummer.:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

MrsC8776 said:


> IUI#3 Big fat fail... On to IUI#4 I guess :nope:

Uff, I'm sorry. :(


We're seeing our RE on Thursday and I'm hoping he won't say IUIs, especially unmedicated, are completely out of mind.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies, hopefully IUI#4 will be it for us. 

Jaz good luck at your appointment on Thursday! Hopefully you get good news. If you believe IUI will work for you fight for it. Make them listen to you. I didn't do that and I'm paying for it now :nope:. It's now time for me to start fighting for myself at this clinic.


----------



## Jazavac

I'll probably leave it up to the doctor to decide since I have no clue what would work. Likely nothing. :/


----------



## moonhippie

12dpo here...its been a few days since i was on here. I took a FRER this afternoon...BFN. yet my temps are higher right now than they have ever been. (other then when i was briefly pregnant) Yup, i use FF, but i also use OPK's. I'm so bummed right now. I know its not over till AF rears her ugly head, but I can't help but feel it didn't work...again. Guess I'll be joining you ladies next cycle...with an unmedicated IUI with frozen donor sperm.
My Ovulation Chart

thats my FF chart...its so pretty and triphasic...i wish so much i'd seen 2 lines today...


----------



## MrsC8776

Your chart looks amazing!!!! I say give it a few days and test again. How many more days until AF is suppose to be here?


----------



## Jazavac

That's a really nice chart! It might've just been too early to test, you're not out yet!


----------



## Jazavac

We're doing IUI next, but it will be fully medicated. Uhoh. (I posted all the details in my journal today.)


----------



## MrsC8776

moonhippie said:


> 12dpo here...its been a few days since i was on here. I took a FRER this afternoon...BFN. yet my temps are higher right now than they have ever been. (other then when i was briefly pregnant) Yup, i use FF, but i also use OPK's. I'm so bummed right now. I know its not over till AF rears her ugly head, but I can't help but feel it didn't work...again. Guess I'll be joining you ladies next cycle...with an unmedicated IUI with frozen donor sperm.
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> thats my FF chart...its so pretty and triphasic...i wish so much i'd seen 2 lines today...

Moon have you tested again yet? I see your temps are still up! Fx they stay that way and you get your BFP!! 



Jazavac said:


> We're doing IUI next, but it will be fully medicated. Uhoh. (I posted all the details in my journal today.)

I'm glad they decided to let you do IUI. I looked at your journal and it seems like you will be getting started soon and going full force, that is great! :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

Yes, we're diving into it as soon as I get my HSG out of the way. It might be next month, or and of April, if I fail to organize another day off before our vacation. Either way, I'm a bit terrified, ugh!


----------



## MrsC8776

The HSG isn't bad, I was more worried about that than anything but it was my nerves that got the best of me. Hopefully you can get that out of the way so that you can get started.


----------



## Jazavac

That's what's getting me - I'm worried and terrified that there's a chance I'll get sick. I have this horrible, irrational fear of vomiting. Brrr! I am not at all scared of any pain itself.


----------



## jchic

Jaz - dont freak out. Like Mrs C said, the HSG isnt bad....its a bit uncomfortable, but its not bad. Definitely try to relax as much as you can before going in for it. 
Im happy to see you are getting started with the IUI's! I am hoping it works out brilliantly for you! I just had my 2nd IUI so if you have any questions or need support, I am here!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic - you are everywhere! :friends:


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Jchic - you are everywhere! :friends:

HAHA:hi:

Can you tell that I am having a SUPER slow day at work or what?! :comp:


----------



## Jazavac

At least I'm not the only one who constantly spams the forum during work hours. :lol:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Did you book your HSG Jaza?

I'm hugely impatient waiting for :witch: to arrive to I can start my first IUI cycle....


----------



## Jazavac

Nope, looks like I have to wait for day 1 of my next period to get everything lined up. This means I'm shooting for March 16.

Now I will do my best to impregnate myself somehow. :rofl:


----------



## Tatertot

IUI number two was yesterday. I got a positive opk on Monday, but the cbfm said high. That's weird and I'm a little worried about it. 

My doctor said this sample was better than the last one, but didn't say why/how. 

I got flushed, pink cheeks again. 

I had some leakage after that I didn't have last time.


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck on the 2ww Tater and Jchic! 

I hope everyone else is doing well. Looks like some of you are about to get started. :thumbup:

I myself am taking a break from IUI's for a little while. I believe we will be moving on to IVF in July or August. That will give us time to get the funds together and figure everything else out. I will still keep up with everyone and I hope to see all your BFP's very soon.


----------



## Tatertot

MrsC- This page has lots of funding options and grants/scholarships to apply for.


https://www.nobabyonboard.com/options.html


----------



## moonhippie

Hey Guys...stupid AF showed up late friday night (10pm) so i counted Saturday the 11th as CD1. If you look at my previous charts i OFTEN have awesome charts...and then no bfp. So that was our 3rd AI since our loss in August. We are now switching to IUI's with our donor sperm this cycle. Our sperm bank shipped our vials to our ob/gyn office today...im excited and scared to death at the same time. We did 5 Ai's at home with one BFP on the second try. Now we are switching to IUI's with the same anonymous donor semen. I really hope this works. We bought 6 vials which is enough for 3 IUI's our dr likes to do 2 per cycle. (yikes...thats an extra $565 in sperm) 
CD5 today...I'm to start testing with my clearblue digital opk's on monday.


----------



## moonhippie

Mrs C - thanks for looking at my charts. :)
Tatertot - ooo FX it works this cycle!! Maybe there were more motile sperm this sample?


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> MrsC- This page has lots of funding options and grants/scholarships to apply for.
> 
> 
> https://www.nobabyonboard.com/options.html

Thank you Tater! :hugs:

I have been looking at the website since you sent it and I do see one that we can look into. Our issue is that DH had a vasectomy and got it reversed. I worry that these places won't look at that as an infertility issue because it was a so called "choice." :( As sad as that is it's kinda the way I think everyone sees it. I have seen the Fertile Dreams Grant before and thought this to myself so I never turned in a application. Maybe I will give it a shot now though. Oh and our credit is crap so that idea is totally out. Seems like it's cash or nothing for IVF in our situation.


----------



## MrsC8776

moonhippie said:


> Hey Guys...stupid AF showed up late friday night (10pm) so i counted Saturday the 11th as CD1. If you look at my previous charts i OFTEN have awesome charts...and then no bfp. So that was our 3rd AI since our loss in August. We are now switching to IUI's with our donor sperm this cycle. Our sperm bank shipped our vials to our ob/gyn office today...im excited and scared to death at the same time. We did 5 Ai's at home with one BFP on the second try. Now we are switching to IUI's with the same anonymous donor semen. I really hope this works. We bought 6 vials which is enough for 3 IUI's our dr likes to do 2 per cycle. (yikes...thats an extra $565 in sperm)
> CD5 today...I'm to start testing with my clearblue digital opk's on monday.

Sorry to hear about AF showing up. I really hope things work out for you and you get your BFP this coming cycle! Have you used the CB digitals before? Those are what I use to back up an ic.


----------



## moonhippie

Yup i've been using CB digis for about 8 months now, since we started with our AI's at home. So since last May. The sperm bank actually sends me strip tests but our dr in town said they are useless as people always second guess if the line is darker or equal to the control etc. (i see where he is coming from)


----------



## jchic

moonhippie said:


> Yup i've been using CB digis for about 8 months now, since we started with our AI's at home. So since last May. The sperm bank actually sends me strip tests but our dr in town said they are useless as people always second guess if the line is darker or equal to the control etc. (i see where he is coming from)

I agree....I overanalyze those strips. The digis are great! Its either a smiley or no smiley. SIMPLE!:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

The strips are really easy for some people, such as myself. There's absolutely no doubt. But I do see many strips that are fully questionable, too, that other women ask about.


----------



## Tatertot

Someone told me that the digis are bad because unless your hormone level is exactly what the digi wants, it won't ever be positive. I guess everyone has their own thoughts on what type of test is good.


----------



## Jazavac

I think everyone should just figure out what works best for them. I know there are many people, for instance, who love ClearBlue OPKs, not the digis, but the regular ones. At the same time, I can't really get those to show anything. When my internet cheapie turns darker than the control line (I use Wondfos), this ClearBlue thing barely shows anything at all.


----------



## MrsC8776

I think everyone has their own way of testing and what brand to use. I personally liked to use the ic's and then back them up with the CB digitals. That way I didn't spend tons of money on the digitals. Also I could test many times a day because I became a POAS addict. :haha:

I hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Tatertot

Hmmm...I peed on an ic opk today and it was positive. I hope that's a fluke an doesn't mean that we timed the iui waaaaaay wrong. Do you think a first response opk is better/more reliable than an ic opk?


----------



## MrsC8776

I know the ic's are more sensitive. I haven't used a first response OPK though. I wish there were other ways to tell when O happens. I know theres temping and things like that but it needs to be easier! I would say that your first test is what you should go by. A surge can last a couple days so try not to worry about it to much... easier said than done I know.


----------



## Tatertot

Do you think it can last five days though? That seems like a long time.


Off to google and freak myself out! :rofl:


----------



## MrsC8776

5 days is a long time :/ I'm sure everything is fine and you timed the IUI just right. Google is horrible when it comes to this stuff! Back away from Google :comp: <-- Not that I would punch you from the computer though :haha:


----------



## Tatertot

MrsC8776 said:


> 5 days is a long time :/ I'm sure everything is fine and you timed the IUI just right. Google is horrible when it comes to this stuff! Back away from Google :comp: <-- Not that I would punch you from the computer though :haha:

Of course not. That would be wrong...:haha:


----------



## Jazavac

I know that the PCOS women get the surge to last.... forever. Kind of.


----------



## moonhippie

I have used both IC and Digi ClearBlue. I find the clearblue goes + for me about 4-10hrs before the internet cheap ones. Dollarstore ones take the longest amount of time to finally go + for me. Who knows. lol.


----------



## jchic

Moon - that pic of your pup is precious :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies! Just thought I would check in with you all and see how you are doing. 

AFM just hanging out and filling my ttc addiction with BnB. :haha:


----------



## Tatertot

Lots of work related stress here and trying to stay sane during the tww. That part isn't going well.


----------



## MrsC8776

The 2ww is the hardest part. Sorry you have so much stress at work. I hope it gets better for you very soon! Only a few more days until testing! :thumbup:


----------



## hoping4mybaby

Hi Everyone! Newbie alert!!!!! So, I just had my first IUI two days ago. helllllllo cramping :/ also I think I'm getting sick (I just had the stomach bug which set off ovulation early hence the iui)........we used donor sperm. REALLY not looking forward to this 2ww. Long story short, DH had vasectomy in previous marriage, i am a stepmom to his daughter, and his reversal failed, and we can't afford to get it redone. :( i really really hope there is a shot in the dark for this. the donor had 18 mil post wash which is ok by me.....how am I gonna stay sane for two weeks?!?!


----------



## moonhippie

Jchic - Thanks, Maxwell is a very willing model :)

Had my first +OPK today on my clearblue digi...waiting for the nurse to call me back about what time I am going in tomorrow for IUI number 1. I am nervous, excited and scared all at the same time. oye! Does anyone else's dr do 2 back to back IUI's? I almost feel i would rather have one well timed 36hr post +opk one since the donor sperm is so freaking pricey. 
Also...whats the dealio on how long washed sperm live? I'm finding all sorts of differing opinions online. Haven't had a chance to ask my Dr yet. 

hoping4mybaby welcome :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome hoping :hi:

Moon we had a conversation a couple weeks ago in this thread about how long it lives for. Not sure what page it is on though. My fs said 3 days, that was frozen and washed. No two answers were the same. When it comes to back to back IUI's I think many people just do 1. They say that one well timed IUI is better than two IUI's. Also there is really nothing saying that back to back is better. Is your dr wanting to do bak to back? The IUI itself isn't bad at all. It doesn't take long either. The longest part is laying there for the 15-20 minutes after the IUI is over. Good luck on your IUI tomorrow!!


----------



## Tatertot

I second everything MrsC said.


----------



## moonhippie

Ok well...we did the first IUI this am. The clinic i deal with DOES like to do 2 back to back inseminations. So we will be returning tomorrow am at 930 for the second one. So we will end up doing one at 21hrs post 1st +opk and the second one at 45hrs post +opk. I am pretty def. that I O between 36 and 40hrs after my +opk from all my months of charting and cramping patterns. They also don't have you lay down for 15-20mins. The nurse told me thats because your uterus is a collapsed and organ and once something is IN it, its not going to "fall out" so there is no need to lay down...well then the dr afterwards said take your time getting up if you are dizzy. I didn't really feel a thing during the procedure aside from the speculum going in, he said "you might feel cramping now" and i didn't. He did make mention that my fluid and slightly open cervix all pinpointed to Ovulation and good timing (duh LOL) Anywho once he left the room i laid down for a minute, felt fine so i got up, figured i'd just go home and lay down, well of course as SOON as i stood up...I had cramps so bad i was doubled over and thought i would vomit. My poor husband was in the room with me going "oh my god are you ok?!" i managed to get dressed and my coat on and when we opened the door the dr looked at me and asked if i was ok, i said well...i got up fine, and THEN the cramping hit me...it really hurts" and he just said it would subside (which it did within 10minutes they were gone and ive been fine since) and he said THATS why they tell you to lay down, in case you get dizzy from the cramping. 

I found that all rather odd. So far no more cramping, no spotting, i did have a surge of ewcm but from what i've read thats normal.

As for lifespan, i didn't get a chance to ask the dr, but the nurse told me that they had a washed sample that the "tube" was in the garbage over the weekend with the last few drops in it, and on a lark the tech pulled it out on the monday and low and behold...there were STILL swimmers...after 2 days in the trash! So i am leaning towards i hope the 24-48hr lifespan is more accurate, even for previously frozen.


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, moonhippie! 

Now I'm scared because you said you felt like you could vomit. Or, well, that you felt that way. Brr.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys. I've heard that it can last anywhere from 24 hours to 3 days. One reason the timing is so important though is that those swimmers, once washed, are FAST, and if the IUI is too early, there is risk that they will all swim through the tubes and out into your abdominal cavity, and won't be there waiting for the egg. I don't know... :shrug:

My RE does 1 IUI - he said doing two instead of 1 doesn't improve the effectivness rates. I do chart though, and if we do ours and I don't ovulate that day I will be calling up first thing to see about doing another!!


----------



## Jazavac

We'll be doing just one, but we also won't do unmedicated actually, at all. I'll be diving straight into a fully stimulated cycle.


----------



## DaisyQ

Me too (clomid, ovidrel trigger and maybe progesterone during the LP). What about you?


----------



## moonhippie

ah it was probably just me. It literally only lasted 5minutes? then i was fine and have been ever since. I read about them swimming past the tubes on as well. I sure hope a couple lingered around and will catch the egg. I do normally temp etc but i think this cycle i am going to put the thermometer away and just check a temp in a few days to make sure its elevated. I've been sick off and on (sinuses) so i have a feeling its been throwing my temps outta whack. This am was mega high (like 3 days past O high) and i know i hadn't O'd yet. I also woke up an hour before my alarm went off and tossed and turned before finally falling asleep for 20mins and then temping. stupid me!


----------



## Jazavac

DaisyQ said:


> Me too (clomid, ovidrel trigger and maybe progesterone during the LP). What about you?

Follistim (injectables), likely starting at 150 IU/day, then Ovidrel trigger and progesterone suppositories during LP. Or maybe even PIO.


----------



## hoping4mybaby

hi everyone, thanks for the welcome. I had major cramping for two days, now I seem ok. I swear I feel stuff 'going on' but hey, I always think that...this is gonna be a lonnng 2ww. omg how on earth am I gonna get through this?!?!! hahaah...yeah the IUI itself was ok but the cramping afterwards wasn't fun for me at all.


----------



## MrsC8776

The only time I really had cramping is when the catheter was in. :shrug: Oh and when the dr had trouble getting it in. :haha: That caused some pain as well as a little spotting because he scratched my cervix. 

The 2ww is hard but try to think of other things to do to keep your mind busy. Easier said than done I know! Just no hot baths... although the 2ww is when I usually really want a hot bath to help me relax a little bit. :wacko:


----------



## Tatertot

I didn't have cramping either time. :shrug:

I did get kind of dizzy the first time, but I think that was more from lack of sleep than the actual iui.

I feel like the tww was worse last time around. This time is hasn't been as bad, except for the last few days.


----------



## DaisyQ

So ladies... This is my last natural cycle and I am 15 dpo. temp dipped lower today, another bfn. Supposed to take progesterone one more day and test again. Sorely tempted to stop taking it today. What so you ladies think? Just want to get this cycle over with and move on. What are the chances that I get a bfp tomorrow at 16 dpo???? I think very, very small.


----------



## moonhippie

See the dr told me "you might feel cramping" when he did the actual catheter insertion and injection, but i felt nodda either yesterday OR today, it was once he was done, speculum was out and he had let me put my legs down, THEN i had the cramping. Today wasn't nearly as bad, only about 2-3minutes of cramps and i stayed laying down for them...made it much easier. So now we are on to the Dreaded 2ww! I go for progesterone next friday, then an hcg the following friday. goody goody gum drops!!!

Oh and i remembered to ask this time. My dr is of the opinion that previously frozen washed semen can live at least 48hrs inside the uterus. So who knows! lol.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:hi: have been away for ages waiting for :witch: to arrive so I could start my first IUI cycle. Going for my first bloods, scan and catheter test on Tuesday.

Why not hot baths in the 2ww Mrs C? Ive not heard that one! I've heard some ladies avoid all exercise during the 2ww?

DaisyQ If it was me I'd probably keep taking it just incase :shrug:

Hope everyone is holding up in the 2ww


----------



## MrsC8776

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> :hi: have been away for ages waiting for :witch: to arrive so I could start my first IUI cycle. Going for my first bloods, scan and catheter test on Tuesday.
> 
> Why not hot baths in the 2ww Mrs C? Ive not heard that one! I've heard some ladies avoid all exercise during the 2ww?
> 
> DaisyQ If it was me I'd probably keep taking it just incase :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is holding up in the 2ww

I'm glad you will be getting started again Wanting! I always hated waiting for af. They say no hot baths because it could cause problems with implantation. It's kinda like you're not suppose to have really hot baths while pregnant as well. I think it kinda goes along with the no hot tub and sauna thing. There are mixed views on this but I always looked at it is better to be safe than sorry so I just avoided them. Not sure about the exercise thought.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Thanks - its good to know, I'll make sure I don't do that, it can't hurt to avoid it!


----------



## Tatertot

Anyone know how much it costs to have ultrasound monitoring?


----------



## drsquid

my doc charges $240 for each us.

first tww.. i exercised. bfn
second tww.. i didnt exercise bfn
next tww, im going to belize. im going to do whatever i want, no restrictions.


----------



## Tatertot

Thanks!


----------



## Jazavac

It really depends on the clinic. Ours charges $540 or so for an ultrasound.


----------



## Tatertot

Hmm...that's much higher...

I don't know if I'll need them/do them. 

I tested today and got a BFN. Af isn't actually due until Monday or Tuesday. I suppose there is still some hope. Not much though. Sigh.

We're trying to figure out what to do next.


----------



## Asryellah

Hello Ladies :flower: I'm new in this thread and came to seek some women who are going through unmedicated IUI.

My first one is supposed to be on we/thu or friday!! I am so exited and scared :wacko: I'm little scared of the pain from cathetre because when I had my hssg they couldn't get the cathetre through and it did hurt. Then she put airbubble (if I heard right) and could do the procedure and all was clear.

I've been searching a lot about excercise during 2ww, and actually at my clincs pages there is info to take it easy after IUI/IVF. My reflexologist also said to only do walking during 2ww, muscels etc. take a lot of blood flow when you are training and uterus might be secondary place and also if training hard it kinda puts your body in a stress "mode". I do lots of sports so now on I will calm down a bit. 
I never had heard about not having hot baths or sauna :dohh: where I live its in our culture to go to sauna like 2-3 times a week!! I guess I'll try to avoid that also, or stay in the lowest part of sauna :winkwink:


----------



## Tatertot

The only thing my doctor said is that I should "take it easy" the day of the iui. He didn't say anything else about changing my behavior. I've been doing everything I was doing before the iui. Do what you're comfortable with. 

If the iui works, then I'd lay off the sauna.

Best of luck!


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, Asryellah!

I don't know yet about the post-IUI recommendations, but I can really only imagine some exercise ban in medicated cycles, because of OHSS.


----------



## Rags

Hello ladies, it's been a while since I last checked in. I'm now 6 days post IUI on my third unmedicated attempt this time around. Unfortunatley because of work, holidays and clinic closures as well as +OPK's at weekends I've not been able to do them one after another, infact I think I started out last April! 

I already have a wonderfull LO concieved on my 3rd unmedicated IUI a few years ago. At that time I was advised to take it easy on the day of the IUI and then went on with my normal life for the rest of the TWW. Infact I spoke to the nurse during the procedure about the fact that I was going to a wedding 2 days later and should I take it easy, the answer was no. I now like to think that my LO was being made at the same time as I was having a great time on the dance floor!

All the best to you all and I look forward to hearing lots of BFP's.

Oh, meant to say to anyone about to try for the first time, I was advised to have a reasonably full bladder as it help push the cervics forward so makes the first part a little easier.


----------



## Beautifullei2

My DH & I go to the DR today to discuss IUI.. we have been trying for 2 years and still nothing. Im nervous scared and don't know what to expect. I recently had an HSG done and was told by my OBGYN that if we do the IUI to do it within 3 months of having the HSG because it helps things stick. And advice you ladies can offer.. thanks!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh, I hope that's true - I had my HSG done in January, and this will be my first IUI... 

I did a natural cycle the HSG cycle, and it was the cycle from hell - 6 days of bleeding post HSG, delayed ovulation and just the longest cycle ever. So glad to be on a fresh one!


----------



## Beautifullei2

DaisyQ said:


> Oooh, I hope that's true - I had my HSG done in January, and this will be my first IUI...
> 
> I did a natural cycle the HSG cycle, and it was the cycle from hell - 6 days of bleeding post HSG, delayed ovulation and just the longest cycle ever. So glad to be on a fresh one!

Me too!!! this cycle we are doing natural as well an hoping AF doesn't show up in 2 weeks. If she does then then im sure we will be doing the IUI next cycle. 

Is it normal to have delayed ovulation & long cycle after HSG??


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't know if it's normal, but it happened to me. I've also heard that the HSG can move ovulation forward, so everyone is different. I the month before the HSG, I ovulated on CD 15, the month before that was CD16 I think... the month of the HSG I ovulated on CD 20! I also had a long LP, but that wasn't the HSG's fault - I was taking supplemental progesterone.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh okay, I usually ovulate between CD 14... I can always tell when im about to cause i get pains so make sure and DTD. Luckily we started DTD at day 10 & will continue until the 20th just to cover grounds :D


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome ladies :hi:

The IUI itself isn't painful at all. I've only had very small cramps during the IUI but thats it. I have heard of some ladies having cramps after but I never experienced that. I hope all of your IUI's go well and everything works out for you. 

Good luck to the ladies in their 2ww!! I can't wait to see your BFP's very shortly.


----------



## drsquid

ive had some cramping right after the iui but some of that is the intense attention you are paying to any sensations "down there". getting my hsg thursday (and apparently ive scored a blind date too..) then next weds is my us to check follie size. the last 2 were done on day 16.but that will be a sunday this time and the re office is closed. i dont seem to ever get a positive on the opks so.. who knows what will happen as id hate to wait too late. monday (day 17) would be soooo much easier for me


----------



## Jazavac

I'll be getting my HSG done in a few weeks. Unless a miracle happens this month.


----------



## moonhippie

Hey girls I'm currently 5dpo, going for my progesterone tomorrow. I don't know why they automatically say cd 21...if you don't O till later than cd 14 it seems rather pointless no? Either way...so far so good. I took the two days i had my IUI's off from exercise but then went back to it the following day. Mind you I am only using my treadmill and not running just walking/speed walking. Don't want to go overboard, but i've been told many dr's encourage at least walking as it helps to increase circulation. I had to help my husband dig us out on sunday (so one day post second iui) as we had a huge snow storm. After about 30mins i had some slight cramping so i stopped and went in...no idea if it actually was anything besides heavy snow lol.
I did not know about the bathing thing though. I've taken a couple baths in the last few days, but as i am only approaching what would be implantation time right now, i hope i haven't affected anything in that department.

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Tatertot

I'm both confused and frustrated. 

Multiple negative hpts and no AF. I took two opks a few days after the iui because I'm an idiot and they were positive. 

Did we ever determine for sure how long frozen, washed sperm lives? 48 hours? 72 hours?

I'm pretty sure that I'm out and it didn't work, but where's AF?:shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

Moon I'm sure you didn't hurt anything. Sounds like you are doing good with the walking and stuff. 

Tater I'm still going to say 72 hours. I hope something happens for you soon. Being in limbo is the worst and I'm so sorry that your body is messing with you like this. I do still think you have a very good chance at getting your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Tatertot

MrsC8776 said:


> Moon I'm sure you didn't hurt anything. Sounds like you are doing good with the walking and stuff.
> 
> Tater I'm still going to say 72 hours. I hope something happens for you soon. Being in limbo is the worst and I'm so sorry that your body is messing with you like this. I do still think you have a very good chance at getting your BFP! :hugs:

Really? You aren't just saying that?

I've given up hope for the month and to be honest, I'm almost to the point where I don't think it will ever happen. I know that it's a little early to give up, but I'm just so discouraged. :cry:


----------



## Tatertot

moonhippie said:


> Hey girls I'm currently 5dpo, going for my progesterone tomorrow. I don't know why they automatically say cd 21...if you don't O till later than cd 14 it seems rather pointless no? Either way...so far so good. I took the two days i had my IUI's off from exercise but then went back to it the following day. Mind you I am only using my treadmill and not running just walking/speed walking. Don't want to go overboard, but i've been told many dr's encourage at least walking as it helps to increase circulation. I had to help my husband dig us out on sunday (so one day post second iui) as we had a huge snow storm. After about 30mins i had some slight cramping so i stopped and went in...no idea if it actually was anything besides heavy snow lol.
> I did not know about the bathing thing though. I've taken a couple baths in the last few days, but as i am only approaching what would be implantation time right now, i hope i haven't affected anything in that department.
> 
> hows everyone else doing?

Forgot to comment on this.:dohh:

I think you're fine. My doctor told me not to shovel snow the day of my iui, but said I could do whatever I wanted after that.


----------



## MrsC8776

Tatertot said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Moon I'm sure you didn't hurt anything. Sounds like you are doing good with the walking and stuff.
> 
> Tater I'm still going to say 72 hours. I hope something happens for you soon. Being in limbo is the worst and I'm so sorry that your body is messing with you like this. I do still think you have a very good chance at getting your BFP! :hugs:
> 
> Really? You aren't just saying that?
> 
> I've given up hope for the month and to be honest, I'm almost to the point where I don't think it will ever happen. I know that it's a little early to give up, but I'm just so discouraged. :cry:Click to expand...

I really do think that and when I did my last IUI with frozen I asked how long they live for and he said 72 hours. I'm really hoping for you this month and I think you got it! Don't give up hope because it will happen for you.


----------



## Tatertot

Never mind...AF is on her way...pink CM. 

At least I know now.


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs:


----------



## Tatertot

I'm glad I can stop obsessing about it now. 

Not that I would ever obsess over anything of course. :blush:


----------



## MrsC8776

I know what you mean. I just wrote in your journal my thoughts on your next step. It's so hard not to obsess over things when we want it so bad. I think we all try not to do it but it is a fact that it is easier said than done.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Hey dolls~ 
Have you guys noticed ever ovulating way later than usual, especially while making diet changes... I usually have a short cycle so ovulate on days 10-12, and tomorrow will be day 14 and no sign of a positive OPK yet...it's making me a little nervous waiting for my iui


----------



## MrsC8776

Jacquelyn718 said:


> Hey dolls~
> Have you guys noticed ever ovulating way later than usual, especially while making diet changes... I usually have a short cycle so ovulate on days 10-12, and tomorrow will be day 14 and no sign of a positive OPK yet...it's making me a little nervous waiting for my iui

I have noticed that my O days change sometimes. Not by much though. Are you testing a couple times a day or just one? I found that by testing 2-3 times day I can really know when my surge is coming.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

MrsC8776 said:


> Jacquelyn718 said:
> 
> 
> Hey dolls~
> Have you guys noticed ever ovulating way later than usual, especially while making diet changes... I usually have a short cycle so ovulate on days 10-12, and tomorrow will be day 14 and no sign of a positive OPK yet...it's making me a little nervous waiting for my iui
> 
> I have noticed that my O days change sometimes. Not by much though. Are you testing a couple times a day or just one? I found that by testing 2-3 times day I can really know when my surge is coming.Click to expand...

I have been testing twice a day, the line was getting darked and then almost disappeared! Today I have had a lot of ewcm, so fx'd maybe it's on its way. I'm hoping it's a good thing and maybe just cooking a little longer:haha: and things will be ready to go as last iui my eggies were a little small, even while taking femara....this time I switched RE and am doing unmonitored, unmedicated, which has been a lot less stressfull...lol I wish we could give ourselves us to see whats going on everday:winkwink:


----------



## moonhippie

thanks girls. Tater my Dr told us at _least_ 48hrs for washed previously frozen sperm, based on his findings. Sorry AF is on her way.


----------



## Asryellah

Jacquelyn718 said:


> Hey dolls~
> Have you guys noticed ever ovulating way later than usual, especially while making diet changes... I usually have a short cycle so ovulate on days 10-12, and tomorrow will be day 14 and no sign of a positive OPK yet...it's making me a little nervous waiting for my iui

Oh Yes!!! This is happening to me now! I have no idea whatta heck is going on with my cycle, which is usually 27/28 days long, now I'm cd20 and NO OVULATION yet! I went to U/S yesterday hoping to do IUI today, but only had 15mm folly :wacko: gyn said all looked good lining etc BUT if I don't get positive lh-test by sun/monday we can't do IUI as lining gets too old :cry:

I wonder what made this happen..I did take few Vitex tablets early in my cycle but stopped like cd7.

Anyhow, happy weekend to you all and :dust:


----------



## Asryellah

Ok, I wont be going into IUI on monday as I had my LH-surge today(clinic is closed weekends)!! And next cycle I will, it just will be a medicated one..


----------



## Tatertot

Sorry about the crappy timing!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Asryellah said:


> Jacquelyn718 said:
> 
> 
> Hey dolls~
> Have you guys noticed ever ovulating way later than usual, especially while making diet changes... I usually have a short cycle so ovulate on days 10-12, and tomorrow will be day 14 and no sign of a positive OPK yet...it's making me a little nervous waiting for my iui
> 
> Oh Yes!!! This is happening to me now! I have no idea whatta heck is going on with my cycle, which is usually 27/28 days long, now I'm cd20 and NO OVULATION yet! I went to U/S yesterday hoping to do IUI today, but only had 15mm folly :wacko: gyn said all looked good lining etc BUT if I don't get positive lh-test by sun/monday we can't do IUI as lining gets too old :cry:
> 
> I wonder what made this happen..I did take few Vitex tablets early in my cycle but stopped like cd7.
> 
> Anyhow, happy weekend to you all and :dust:Click to expand...


AHHH I'm not happy this is happening to you too:cry: but I'm glad...I am on day16 with no even close sign of O...and this has never happened to me before....SO what the heck?!?! Did you talk to your RE about maybe taking clomid/femara next month....I hate all this waiting..it's like we're living cycle to cycle....If Im not going to O soon, then I just want af to show up so we can start again. Im thinking maybe getting on medication this next cycle..:shrug:


----------



## Asryellah

Jacq - yes isn't all this just such a pain :nope: when you expect your body to work as it always has - it doesnt! 
I'm going for medicated cycle next, not clomid though as I've been that road and it only grew my follies too big (like 3cm) so injectibles it is. I've been googleing all day now searching info if I should go for iui anyhow, opk's also says you'll ovulating within 1-2 days so would monday be totally too late? :shrug:
Anyway you have a good change in ovulating soon, and hopefully IUI next week :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Asryellah said:


> Jacq - yes isn't all this just such a pain :nope: when you expect your body to work as it always has - it doesnt!
> I'm going for medicated cycle next, not clomid though as I've been that road and it only grew my follies too big (like 3cm) so injectibles it is. I've been googleing all day now searching info if I should go for iui anyhow, opk's also says you'll ovulating within 1-2 days so would monday be totally too late? :shrug:
> Anyway you have a good change in ovulating soon, and hopefully IUI next week :thumbup::thumbup:

Im afraid I'll have a + surge tomorrow...and of course I HAVE JURY DUTY MONDAY... Eeekk! So fx'd, I don't want it to happen! It's the one time my juror number has acutally been called! Ekk! Go figure! I emailed my RE as well today about late ovulation..Ill see what he says! What are you thinking?


----------



## Asryellah

Have you been doing opk's or having other symptoms of ovulation? There's no reason egg wouldn't be good etc if you O later. My gyn said that its good unless ovulation doesn't go later than cd23 cos after that your lining gets too old to hold on and more likely to mc if fertilized. But it still happens for many women and all goes well! :) I hope you don't get your surge tomorrow or you'll totally be in my shoes..


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Asryellah said:


> Have you been doing opk's or having other symptoms of ovulation? There's no reason egg wouldn't be good etc if you O later. My gyn said that its good unless ovulation doesn't go later than cd23 cos after that your lining gets too old to hold on and more likely to mc if fertilized. But it still happens for many women and all goes well! :) I hope you don't get your surge tomorrow or you'll totally be in my shoes..

Just OPK's- like twice a day...hahah which I usually don't do, as I'm pretty normal. Thank you so much for the information...what about a short luteal phase? It might still be okay? My lil bbs arent sore yet either, which is a tell tale sign for me!


----------



## Tatertot

I often don't ovulate until late. CD 23 is not at all abnormal for me. My doctor has never said anything about the lining being old.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

How long is your cycle typically? Mine is usually 24 days


----------



## Tatertot

They vary a little. Usually the average is 31 days.


----------



## Asryellah

Mine is usually 27/28, but surely it wont be that in this cycle. Lutheal phase should remain the same nomatter when you ovulate. I was wondering also about that lining thing, that lots of women do ovulate late - so howcome there is not a problem with "too old lining" or is it just us who normally have shorter cycle? I have no idea...anyway she said that if I o later than monday (cd23) we wont do iui as lining is too old.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

I would think it would have to do with the shortness of our cycles? I emailed my doctor yesterday, so tomorow I will be going to get my blood drawn to see if I did O, and maybe just missed it? I don't know how I could've I've been a POAS addict! If I haven't, he will prescribe me progesterone to help induce a cycle, and then I have the choice to choose clomid next cycle, which I think I may..just to get those eggies and get a better chance...Im ready to get going!


----------



## Asryellah

Jacq - did you have IUI at any point? Hope you O'ed and can get to the TWW agony :winkwink:

I have forgotten to come here and tell you guys that I did go for IUI on monday :winkwink: I have NOOOO idea if it was too late, as I got pos opk's on saturday+sunday evening also but then on monday it was neg. My gyn said it could be allright anyhow cos egg survives like 36hours, so hopefully it did not release before sunday!!!! [-o&lt; Would have gone for IUI on sunday if they would've been open, but clinic is closed the whole weekend :dohh:
My lining was looking good 12mm and cervix was open as gyn said this is how nature helps the swimmers get in - and in this case the cathetre :haha: it did not hurt at all!!!!!!!!!! Like when doing my hssg she could not get cathetre in! 

March miracles - we are waiting!!!! :dust:


----------



## Tatertot

Good luck!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Asryellah said:


> Jacq - did you have IUI at any point? Hope you O'ed and can get to the TWW agony :winkwink:
> 
> I have forgotten to come here and tell you guys that I did go for IUI on monday :winkwink: I have NOOOO idea if it was too late, as I got pos opk's on saturday+sunday evening also but then on monday it was neg. My gyn said it could be allright anyhow cos egg survives like 36hours, so hopefully it did not release before sunday!!!! [-o&lt; Would have gone for IUI on sunday if they would've been open, but clinic is closed the whole weekend :dohh:
> My lining was looking good 12mm and cervix was open as gyn said this is how nature helps the swimmers get in - and in this case the cathetre :haha: it did not hurt at all!!!!!!!!!! Like when doing my hssg she could not get cathetre in!
> 
> March miracles - we are waiting!!!! :dust:


OHHH good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed... I have not gone in this month for an IUI because all my opk's have been extremely negative, like barely a line at all, I just went in to have my blood drawn this morning to see if I did O at all this month, so Im just waiting...if not...next cycle here we come!


----------



## drsquid

jac- that is why i had to do a trigger shot.. i cant get opk to work. have you thought about us monitoring and trigger?


----------



## Jacquelyn718

This is the first time I havent gotten one to work :wacko: - Prior to finding out my dh diagnosis, I used them to try to time it, and then the past couple of months and I've always had a very strong +....so this is new to me...I was diagnosed with low amh and dor last summer, but because I have O'd on my own, my new RE thought we'd just relax and try it as natural as we possible could :haha:, and Im just kind-of keeping my fingers crossed that something else isn't going on...I keep checking for my blood test results, but nothing yet, probably tomorrow morning. Next cycle will be a lot different, as I think Im going to try clomid. I had used femara the other iui cycle we tried, and only got two follicules, so maybe clomid I might see better results, so next month should be a lot more monitored..


----------



## Jazavac

Jacquelin, what is your AMH? Are your other hormones fine?


----------



## Jacquelyn718

My Amh was .07, than 1 on the second test.. My fsh was also high but I cant remember what that was?


----------



## Jacquelyn718

So I just heard from my RE and I dod ovulate last month as my progesterone was 14...Just somehow I couldnt detect it:shrug: Which has never happened before, so next cycle her we go! We are going to try clomid so we'll see! :thumbup:


----------



## moonhippie

well its a BFN for me this first iui cycle. :( Not only did i get a BFN this am, but then AF showed up this afternoon...2 days early. ARGH!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Oh I'm sorry :hugs: Next cycle!!!!!!


----------



## moonhippie

on to the next cycle...made an appointment with our dr to talk about if he thinks we should try meds this cycle.

how i wish donor sperm didn't cost so much!


----------



## Asryellah

Moonhippie - sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: hope you treat yourself now with something nice :pizza::wine: and on to the next cycle, hopefully you'll start growing an egg now that'll be your baby to come :thumbup:

I am totally going for medicated cycle next if this does not work, injections is what my gyn has planned. Wonder what their side effects are, I hated clomid..

Everyone have a relaxing weekend :flower:


----------



## Tatertot

moonhippie said:


> on to the next cycle...made an appointment with our dr to talk about if he thinks we should try meds this cycle.
> 
> how i wish donor sperm didn't cost so much!

I hear you! The actual procedure is the cheap part!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Moon- Ugh I hear you! Sooooo expensive! I just want to go the fun/free way! haha!

Asryellah- you hated Clomid? Thats where we're going next....eek! I just want a good amount of eggies to catch those lil buddies!

On a different subject, there is a forum on the TTC side, with psychic gail, and she is giving a ton of readings to girls on their conception date, she cost 10$ on ebay, and even if it's not true, it's kind-of fun! She saw me conceiving in May with a baby boy! Kinda makes this a little more exciting lol!


----------



## Tatertot

Hmm...psychic gail...tempting


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Its fun.. lol!
Ill show you my reading!

Linking in around you, I sense that you have a content path showing, and feel that 2012 will be a very positive year for you around many areas

I do sense that pregnancy will be more on your mind over the next few months and spirit that come in around you are showing a pregnancy within 2012

Im shown May for your conception here, and see a 2013 birth, this shows as a baby boy, and that all is well around pregnancy, birth and labour, this brings you alot of happiness and I see a secure and loving family line around you

You also have a lovely spirit lady with an A initial closely by your side too and a very balanced path awaiting you

I am then shown a further pregnancy, March 2015, and the birth of a healthy baby girl, who will complete your family :


----------



## Tatertot

Do you have a link to her stuff?


----------



## Jacquelyn718

https://www.ebay.com/itm/170761741937?ssPageName=STRK:null:IT


----------



## Tatertot

I'm going to have one done. It might be dumb, but I need a pick me up. I'm a little nervous about what it'll be like if it comes back that I won't ever have a baby.


----------



## Asryellah

Jacq - wow your reading sounds so lovely !!!! :) I truly wish it'll happen for you! Tatertot I hope you'll share your good news here also :)

And yes, I didn't like clomid, I did it 5 cycles and got all sideaffects hotflashes etc. and in my lastone my egg grew totally too big 3cm+ so that was the end for it. But for VERY MANY women clomid works already on first cycle as it brings the pregnancy, so good luck with it! Don't worry :) not that bad


----------



## Tatertot

I will certainly share whatever she says. I had a jenny renny reading once that was pretty accurate. It obviously didn't work out, but I did conceive when she said I would.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Jenny Renny? ha I could see how people could get addicted! I totally want to keep getting them! And I agree, anything that gives us hope is a good thing! I can't wait to see yours! I truly don't think you wont ever be a mommy! All of us are fighting for our life for these little miracles, and that says a lot. We just gotta find that little soul that wants us to be their mommy! Other's might have given up..not us! We're fighters! 

Thank you for the hope with clomid! Im keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:hi: haven't been on in a while as been waiting what feels like AGES to get :witch: then waiting for me to ovulate. Hope everyone is ok?



moonhippie said:


> well its a BFN for me this first iui cycle. :( Not only did i get a BFN this am, but then AF showed up this afternoon...2 days early. ARGH!

I'm sorry it didn't work Moon :hugs:


Asryellah said:


> Jacq - did you have IUI at any point? Hope you O'ed and can get to the TWW agony :winkwink:
> 
> I have forgotten to come here and tell you guys that I did go for IUI on monday :winkwink: I have NOOOO idea if it was too late, as I got pos opk's on saturday+sunday evening also but then on monday it was neg. My gyn said it could be allright anyhow cos egg survives like 36hours, so hopefully it did not release before sunday!!!! [-o&lt; Would have gone for IUI on sunday if they would've been open, but clinic is closed the whole weekend :dohh:
> My lining was looking good 12mm and cervix was open as gyn said this is how nature helps the swimmers get in - and in this case the cathetre :haha: it did not hurt at all!!!!!!!!!! Like when doing my hssg she could not get cathetre in!
> 
> March miracles - we are waiting!!!! :dust:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I have a question for you all - its cd15. No +oPk yet. Had more bloods taken at the clinic this morning and the dr wants me to go back in tomorrow for another blood test and poss the iui (they are opening the clinic specially). I imagine they've detected something in my blood? My Q is whether we should :sex: tonight? We haven't since Wednesday. Worried if we don't, then iui not until mon or tue that feels like a big gap. DH has normal SA although motility on the borderline side. What do you think?


----------



## Asryellah

They have prob. detected ovulation getting closer if they want to do bloodw again tomorrow? 

It's really a good question if you should bd or not, if you are having iui tomorrow then you prob should not so that you'll have enough of :spermy::winkwink: but then again if it'll be tuesday then it'd be ok.. it's hard I know :nope:
Like when my OH had his SA we had not bd for 6 days and his count was 147mil. and good result, now when we did iui as I was on a trip during weekend i told him to do it by himself so that those spermies wont be too old..well now from 2 days abst. his count was 17 milj. Huge difference, it was good anyway but see the difference :dohh:

Hope everything turns out fine, I'm sure it will!! Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Tatertot

I have no idea what I'm talking about, but when you donate sperm, you have to abstain from sex/masturbation/ejaculation for at least 72 hours before you donate. I wouldn't bd before the iui but I would after.



Good luck!


----------



## Helsbels192

Hi ladies

I'm 6 weeks pregnant with my first after a successful unmedicated iui! Was our first go at it with just 1 follicle and 1 million post washed sperm!

Miracles do happen!! Baby dust to you all! Xxx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Thanks - decided to bd last night - good job as when I got to the clinic today for them to take my blood, they said they wouldn't get the results back until tomorrow as the lab was shut. I've to go back tomorrow morning for more bloods WTF!

Think we will be on for IUI tomorrow as the second line on my OPK was turning dark. Finally think we will get to do our first IUI cycle!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Helsbels192 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm 6 weeks pregnant with my first after a successful unmedicated iui! Was our first go at it with just 1 follicle and 1 million post washed sperm!
> 
> Miracles do happen!! Baby dust to you all! Xxx

Congrats Helsbels! Hope you have a sticky beanie. How long had you been ttc?


----------



## Tatertot

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Thanks - decided to bd last night - good job as when I got to the clinic today for them to take my blood, they said they wouldn't get the results back until tomorrow as the lab was shut. I've to go back tomorrow morning for more bloods WTF!
> 
> Think we will be on for IUI tomorrow as the second line on my OPK was turning dark. Finally think we will get to do our first IUI cycle!

Good luck!



Helsbels192 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm 6 weeks pregnant with my first after a successful unmedicated iui! Was our first go at it with just 1 follicle and 1 million post washed sperm!
> 
> Miracles do happen!! Baby dust to you all! Xxx


Congrats!


----------



## Tatertot

Color me confused.


First response digital opk says yes+ this morning. CBFM says high. I'm only on CD 10. I usually ovulate around CD18.


Weird.


----------



## Helsbels192

Been trying for 17 months xxx


----------



## Asryellah

Helsbels, congratulations!!!! And thank you sooooooooooo much for sharing your story! :) It is so great that there really is success in doing this! We are actually now in our 16/17 months now trying..
How was your IUI timed? 

Tatertot, thats weird! Are you going for U/S or seeing your doc soon to confirm is there something happening already?

Waiting4- well good then that you decided to get it on last night ;)


----------



## Tatertot

Asryellah said:


> Helsbels, congratulations!!!! And thank you sooooooooooo much for sharing your story! :) It is so great that there really is success in doing this! We are actually now in our 16/17 months now trying..
> How was your IUI timed?
> 
> Tatertot, thats weird! Are you going for U/S or seeing your doc soon to confirm is there something happening already?
> 
> Waiting4- well good then that you decided to get it on last night ;)


Nope. Insurance isn't covering any of this and since fertility isn't an issue, we're just monitoring with regular opks. If I never get another positive test/peak on the cbfm, I might I call the doctor and see if some blood work or something could be done, but coded in some way that insurance will cover it.


----------



## Helsbels192

I was scanned from approx day 11 of cycle every other day until I had a follicle over 17mm, it showed 18mm on the Thursday so the nurse gave me the hcg trigger and I went back exactly 24 hours later for the iui xxx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Tater are feeling more relaxed than usual? I've heard relaxation or stress can affect when you O/ cycle length


----------



## Jazavac

I guess I have a slightly different success story to share...

Our first plan was to have an unmedicated IUI. Then the doctor said it had to be a fully stimulated cycle, with injectables and all. It was supposed to happen sometime late April, or beginning of May.

Well, a little beanie decided to join us the other day, despite all the odds (our chances were pretty slim). 100% natural, at home. No meds, no procedures, nothing.

I guess what helped was my horrible fear of HSG. :lol:


Now I need to somehow talk the little poppyseed into sticking around. 


Good luck, everyone!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jazavac said:


> I guess I have a slightly different success story to share...
> 
> Our first plan was to have an unmedicated IUI. Then the doctor said it had to be a fully stimulated cycle, with injectables and all. It was supposed to happen sometime late April, or beginning of May.
> 
> Well, a little beanie decided to join us the other day, despite all the odds (our chances were pretty slim). 100% natural, at home. No meds, no procedures, nothing.
> 
> I guess what helped was my horrible fear of HSG. :lol:
> 
> 
> Now I need to somehow talk the little poppyseed into sticking around.
> 
> 
> Good luck, everyone!

Congrats Jaz! :happydance: That is wonderful news and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tatertot

Wonderful news Jaz!


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks, everyone!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. My natural bean (regardless of whether or not it will stick) just proves that nothing TTC related is black or white. Our chances were more than just slim.


----------



## Tatertot

Psychic reading by Gail. Because we all know I'm nuts!



> Linking in around you I firstly picked up on some slight tensions around your emotions, something may be worrying you or troubling you, but I am seeing a content path in general for you with alot of love and also happiness showing on your path, alot of focus shows around children ahead home areas and relationship
> 
> I feel however although there is a newness to this something coming in around your life, and spirit who come in around you keep showing me finance and property changing or improving within 2012 also
> 
> I see September 2012 as very highlighted around your path, and a sense of no longer feeling in limbo or certain things 'shelved' and by the end of 2012 Im shown by spirit around you, your sure of direction, your sure of security within your life and it is showing as one of the happiest times of your life as you feel very complete, I feel alot of this stems around pregnancy and conception, and I do see a clear conception here for April/May
> 
> I see you do quite a few tests, and you are slightly worried all will be ok, and I have a lady linking in around you from the spirit world, she has an M initial and she wants you to relax and reassures you all is going to be well and healthy around your pregnancy and spirit show a baby boy born
> 
> Im not shown any problems, I feel towards the end your energy will be low, but I feel this is normal as your path shows as quite hectic, I see 38 weeks, so I feel your baby comes slightly early, and I also keep seeing a Tuesday for some reason, so this may relate to labour or his birthdate
> 
> 
> I then see a further conception for December 2015, and a baby girl born, again all areas show well for pregnancy labour and birth
> 
> I sense this child completes your family for you and you have a lovely path awaiting you
> 
> 
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness
> 
> 
> 
> Gail x


----------



## Asryellah

That's exiting :thumbup: I can't wait for you both to get preggo this spring :happydance: Maybe I should do it also...:haha:


----------



## Tatertot

I think that the psychic stuff is fun, but shouldn't be taken too seriously. I wouldn't change my plans based on anything that she said, but it did give me a smidgeon of hope for a few minutes. Even if that's all it does, it might be worth it.


----------



## jchic

Psychic stuff is fun :) I got a bunch of readings, but none came to fruition. Gail predicted me a BFP in Feb and obviously that didnt happen but I have heard she has a good track record :)


----------



## Tatertot

The one I had done by jenny renny last year was accurate in terms of dates, but not in terms of anything else.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jazavac said:


> I guess I have a slightly different success story to share...
> 
> Our first plan was to have an unmedicated IUI. Then the doctor said it had to be a fully stimulated cycle, with injectables and all. It was supposed to happen sometime late April, or beginning of May.
> 
> Well, a little beanie decided to join us the other day, despite all the odds (our chances were pretty slim). 100% natural, at home. No meds, no procedures, nothing.
> 
> I guess what helped was my horrible fear of HSG. :lol:
> 
> 
> Now I need to somehow talk the little poppyseed into sticking around.
> 
> 
> Good luck, everyone!

*
Congrats  * 

Success stories like this give me and my DH hope!! He has been testing between 14 million -20 million & we are supposed to start clomid this cycle.. Maybe I will wait a few more months before IUI to see if it will happen naturally!! Congrats again hun


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hey just to let you know the first cycle of IUI actually happened today. Am a bit confused as to what we were told the sample numbers were, but they said it was a very good sample. 150 million, over 50% motility. I think the washed sample was 8 million but that seems quite low so perhaps they said 80 million :shrug:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Sorry girls I feel off for the past couple of days! Tater- It does make it exciting, and even if not true, a glimmer of hope for sure! 
I got the lil crazy witch today, so here we go for next cycle...I got soooo much crazy new exciting news today with my job possibly moving closer to home, and a lot of other positive exciting changes Ive been wanting for awhile, so her coming today...might not be such a terrible thing....possibly a day of new beginings :)


----------



## Asryellah

Waitin4 - yay :happydance: welcome to the agony of tww :haha: my OH had 9milj. after washing and I think motility was like 99% so that was good. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :thumbup: did IUI go well itself?
I'm already having dull AF pain, been having it since monday :growlmad: I'm sure if I wasnt on progesterone I'd have started already.

Jacq - :flower: sorry to hear af showed up :nope: but glad to hear good things happening in your life :thumbup:! Are you doing unmedicated cycle again?


----------



## Katie blue

I just had my first IUI today, we had to use DH frozen sperm as he works away. It was 115 million and 56% motility, after the freezing it was 57 million and 39% motility, is that ok?


----------



## Helsbels192

Katie blue said:


> I just had my first IUI today, we had to use DH frozen sperm as he works away. It was 115 million and 56% motility, after the freezing it was 57 million and 39% motility, is that ok?

We had 1 million after wash and got a bfp on first go!!! It only takes 1 swimmer!! Good luck xxx


----------



## Katie blue

Thanks :) how wonderful u got ur BFP on ur first go!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Asryellah said:


> Waitin4 - yay :happydance: welcome to the agony of tww :haha: my OH had 9milj. after washing and I think motility was like 99% so that was good. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :thumbup: did IUI go well itself?
> I'm already having dull AF pain, been having it since monday :growlmad: I'm sure if I wasnt on progesterone I'd have started already.
> 
> Jacq - :flower: sorry to hear af showed up :nope: but glad to hear good things happening in your life :thumbup:! Are you doing unmedicated cycle again?

it's okay! With my husbands diagnosis, and last cycle not being able to detect my LH Surge, she was actually wanted so we could progress. Im not, Im going to try clomid this cycle, so I go in for my us saturday and then should start on sat...so we'll see...Maybe it's not AF pain, maybe implantation?


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Hey everyone! So I went into my ultrasound last week, to start clomid, and I had a small cyst on my right ovary....has anyone else had that?


----------



## Tatertot

I had one when I was pregnant. It went away on its own.


----------



## Jazavac

I had a cyst for over a year a couple years ago. It was a watery one and it went away on its own, too.


----------



## Tatertot

Iui number three tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Tatertot said:


> Iui number three tomorrow. Wish me luck.

Good luck and lots of baby dust!!:dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I also had one when i was pregnant & get them now every now & then!! No worries they don't effect anything :) I triple checked with my obgyn :) she actually told me that most women get them when their pregnant... It does something to help with the baby growing in you!! GL


----------



## Asryellah

Jacq - I've also once had a cyct, it was a painful one had 2 days off work for that but it did go away on its own. Hopefully you'll get rid of it soon :)

AFM - I'm still waiting for AF, I'm dpo15 now and tested a lot of BFN's I quit my progesterone supp. on saturday so I should be starting soon and on to the next IUI cycle!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Yeah, I'm wondering if it's the reason I didn't show a positive lh surge last month?
Im not sure. I havent had too many side effects from clomid because my RE told me to take it at night as to sleep through most of them, although today my ovaries feel massive! I go for an us on thursday morning so fingers x'd.


----------



## Tatertot

Back from iui number three.

It felt different this time. The other two times, my cheeks got really hot, but that didn't happen this time. The nurse said I'm "really good at having iuis". She said something about women being overly dramatic about them. :shrug: The sample was described by my doctor as being perfect. :happydance:


----------



## Asryellah

Yay Tatertot! Hopefully this will be the last IUI you have to go ;)


----------



## Jazavac

Hopefully this is it, Tatertot!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Gl ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rags

Tatertot, all the best. Third time was the charm for me last time around so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## moonhippie

Firstly sorry for being so AWOL the last few weeks. Yikes! Congrats to those of you who have obtained your BFP!!!! So happy for you!

Secondly we went for our IUI #2 today, so Tater I guess you and I are on a very similar cycle! We go again tomorrow am for the second insemination and then on to the 2ww. 

Question for those of you who use OPK's. Our gyn/ob who does our IUI's only likes the clearblue digitals as there is no guess work in the result as with strip tests. He likes you to only use second morning urine and you have to call by noon with your result for scheduling purposes (i know this goes against everything ive ever read about doing opk's between 10am and 8pm LOL) I tested yesterday at 11am, got a neg but it was cd 13 and i almost always get my + that day...so I managed to squeeze a few more drops out at 1130am and BAM smiley face...i was like...WTF. i was happy, but...confused LOL...so i called with the +OPK and we went in this am at 830 for the first IUI. Well of course as you other POAS addicts know, its hard to stop, so i took another one yesterday at 230pm and again at 9pm..BOTH NEGATIVE. This morning however right before we left for the IUI...POSITIVE again! Even the Dr had no REAL explanation for me...so i hope my body isn't being a wanker and throwing everything off whack! He said we should be fine since we do the second insemination tomorrow anyhow. 
I'm trying not to stress over it...im only really temping and nothing else beyond opk's. 

Tater, funny you mentioned this time being different for you. Last time i had a lot of painful cramping right after he finished and i think my cervix was lower as he had no problem getting in, Today he had to get me to cough a million times as it was super high and he couldn't quite see it unless i coughed it into place HAH...and i had NO cramping this time. I'm hoping this is a sign...

Has anyone else ever had an opk go + - + before? it boggles the mind!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey moon... since I was in this thread for a while I still stalk it and saw your post. :blush:

Your OPK trouble has happened to me before which is why I'm chiming in right now. Those are the same tests I used and honestly if you were in Oregon I would think we had seen the same FS. :haha: We had the same guidelines and were told to use the same tests. So this is what I have found out with those tests. Once you get a positive the digital stick "remembers" your surge and unless your next test is higher than your last surge it will give a negative. I hope that makes sense. So what I would say is that your first positive was a good surge and then the numbers stayed the same the next test so no smiley face (those are the tests you have right?) then the next test was probably a stronger surge so you got another smiley face. Again I hope that makes sense as well. People tend to think that once it's positive you will always get a negative on the next tests but thats not always true. It finds your peak and then remembers that. Phew! Hopefully you got all that. I will say you should be good to go because you are getting 2 IUI's. :thumbup:

Good luck ladies in the 2ww and I look forward to seeing some BFP's in here very soon! :flower:


----------



## Tatertot

The positive, negative, positive opk thing has now happened to me twice. Last month it was positive and then negative for a few days and then positive again. This month, I got a positive digital test, but my cbfm said high so I didn't believe it. I got a peak reading and a positive on a regular opk on Monday. Bnb pals said that your body can try to ovulate and then try again a few days later. I have no idea why or what that means, but there you go.


Good luck!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey moon... since I was in this thread for a while I still stalk it and saw your post. :blush:
> 
> Your OPK trouble has happened to me before which is why I'm chiming in right now. Those are the same tests I used and honestly if you were in Oregon I would think we had seen the same FS. :haha: We had the same guidelines and were told to use the same tests. So this is what I have found out with those tests. Once you get a positive the digital stick "remembers" your surge and unless your next test is higher than your last surge it will give a negative. I hope that makes sense. So what I would say is that your first positive was a good surge and then the numbers stayed the same the next test so no smiley face (those are the tests you have right?) then the next test was probably a stronger surge so you got another smiley face. Again I hope that makes sense as well. People tend to think that once it's positive you will always get a negative on the next tests but thats not always true. It finds your peak and then remembers that. Phew! Hopefully you got all that. I will say you should be good to go because you are getting 2 IUI's. :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck ladies in the 2ww and I look forward to seeing some BFP's in here very soon! :flower:


EEK! So saying that, would it be important to use a new digital thing each cycle? I've just been leaving the new ones in the box and using the old one! Maybe thats why I wasnt able to detect my lh surge last month?


----------



## Tatertot

The first response ones can't be reused. I don't know about the clearblue ones.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jacquelyn718 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Hey moon... since I was in this thread for a while I still stalk it and saw your post. :blush:
> 
> Your OPK trouble has happened to me before which is why I'm chiming in right now. Those are the same tests I used and honestly if you were in Oregon I would think we had seen the same FS. :haha: We had the same guidelines and were told to use the same tests. So this is what I have found out with those tests. Once you get a positive the digital stick "remembers" your surge and unless your next test is higher than your last surge it will give a negative. I hope that makes sense. So what I would say is that your first positive was a good surge and then the numbers stayed the same the next test so no smiley face (those are the tests you have right?) then the next test was probably a stronger surge so you got another smiley face. Again I hope that makes sense as well. People tend to think that once it's positive you will always get a negative on the next tests but thats not always true. It finds your peak and then remembers that. Phew! Hopefully you got all that. I will say you should be good to go because you are getting 2 IUI's. :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck ladies in the 2ww and I look forward to seeing some BFP's in here very soon! :flower:
> 
> 
> EEK! So saying that, would it be important to use a new digital thing each cycle? I've just been leaving the new ones in the box and using the old one! Maybe thats why I wasnt able to detect my lh surge last month?Click to expand...

YES!!! Thats why they don't sell refills for those tests. I called and spoke to the company about it and all this info is exactly what I was told. It has stuck with me so every time I use one of those tests I think about that. I also think thats why I missed a surge on those tests because I used the stick two cycles in a row. :dohh:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

MrsC8776 said:


> Jacquelyn718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Hey moon... since I was in this thread for a while I still stalk it and saw your post. :blush:
> 
> Your OPK trouble has happened to me before which is why I'm chiming in right now. Those are the same tests I used and honestly if you were in Oregon I would think we had seen the same FS. :haha: We had the same guidelines and were told to use the same tests. So this is what I have found out with those tests. Once you get a positive the digital stick "remembers" your surge and unless your next test is higher than your last surge it will give a negative. I hope that makes sense. So what I would say is that your first positive was a good surge and then the numbers stayed the same the next test so no smiley face (those are the tests you have right?) then the next test was probably a stronger surge so you got another smiley face. Again I hope that makes sense as well. People tend to think that once it's positive you will always get a negative on the next tests but thats not always true. It finds your peak and then remembers that. Phew! Hopefully you got all that. I will say you should be good to go because you are getting 2 IUI's. :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck ladies in the 2ww and I look forward to seeing some BFP's in here very soon! :flower:
> 
> 
> EEK! So saying that, would it be important to use a new digital thing each cycle? I've just been leaving the new ones in the box and using the old one! Maybe thats why I wasnt able to detect my lh surge last month?Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!! Thats why they don't sell refills for those tests. I called and spoke to the company about it and all this info is exactly what I was told. It has stuck with me so every time I use one of those tests I think about that. I also think thats why I missed a surge on those tests because I used the stick two cycles in a row. :dohh:Click to expand...


I AM SOOO GLAD YOU TOLD ME THAT! I ALSO WONDERED ABOUT JUST BUYING REFILLS:shrug: Well, maybe I better recheck tonight with a new stick! Crap! haha:awww:


----------



## MrsC8776

That would be a good idea. I'm glad I could help. I think they sell the big packs for people who test everyday of the month. I always just had to buy the 7 pack and would use them after CD10. I hope a new pack helps. Oh and as a side note I learned to mark the old tester thing because I would rip open the new box and then get the testers mixed up. :dohh: If you ever have left over sticks from a pervious pack they are ok to use on the new tester just not the other way around.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

So silly! Who would've thought?!?


----------



## Jacquelyn718

So I had my 10 day us today, and everything went well. I have two eggs 15mm and 17mm. I have not had a positive surge yet, and if I don't by saturday I will do an ovidril shot sometime saturday! Really hoping I get an lh surge today or saturday morning :)


----------



## Tatertot

:thumbup:


----------



## Asryellah

Jacq - good luck with IUI!! Let us know how it went! :)
Tater - any symptom spotting yet? ;)

My gyn also advised me to use CB digital opks. I did get 3 smiley faces straight within 2 days when I tested (am/pm/am) then negative..
I'm still with this firts IUI cycle, this has been a totally wacko cycle. I'm on dpiui19 today and tests are negative. I quit progesterone suppositories a week ago!!! Dunno whatta hell is going on. If she's still not here next week I need to go get b/w and then some pills to get me started again..


----------



## moonhippie

you have GOT to be kidding me. i have been buying the 20 pack of the CB digis on amazon because it is SO much more cost effective than the 7 pack. Oh maaan which means ive been using one box of tests/tester for 2-3 cycles. LOL!!!! that would make sense though as my sticks looked the SAME as the + yet the reader was saying negative afterwards, then the next day the line was DEF darker than the + the day before. Either way my dr didn't seem to phased with the pos neg pos. AND the day of the second IUI i was crazy cramping on the right ovary, went home afterwards had a nap and by the time i woke up a few hours later...cramping had vanished and my bbt went up the next day so i think we timed the second IUI about as perfectly as we could have without monitoring with u/s and drugs. FX!!!


----------



## Tatertot

Not anything I can say for sure is a symptom.

I've been peeing a whole lot, but that isn't super unusual. I've been overly emotional the last few days, but again, not that unusual. I slept like crap last night, but the night before I slept for an absurd amount of time.

So, I don't know. Probably not. As usual, I'm not feeling positive about things. Sigh.


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck ladies! It will happen for you all :thumbup:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Sorry I've been AWOL - been very down since the IUI, completely thought I was out. Very very stunned this morning to get a :bfp: went to the clinic for my blood test & the result is apparently borderline so they want me to go back in a week.

Gone from stunned, to ecstatic, to extremely worried...


----------



## Tatertot

I'm going to focus on the BFP part! Yay!:happydance:

Don't worry about the borderline result yet. Maybe it's just really early or something. Maybe you implanted late. 

Focus on the positive part! :hugs:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Thank you - typical isn't it!! I am keeping everything crossed.

First ever BFP though, and first unmedicated IUI cycle think I'm still in shock!


----------



## Tatertot

I think it's fine. I feel like if they were really worried about, that they would have you come back sooner. Isn't there something about beta levels doubling ever 48 hours?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

I don't know, and yes your probably right. The clinic just seem so relaxed about it but insures this happens every day to them. They don't seem to acknowledge its taken us 2.5 years to get here!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats waiting! FX you are just a late implanter. :flower:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Hey dolls!
I had my iui yesterday morning, and I know this is the unmedicated thread, but since I did get pushed into the medicated side, I just wanted to let you know how everything went!
I had the two follicules on cd10 ultrasound, andbecause I hadn't had a postive lh surge, we had a shot of ovidrel and did the iui exactly 36 hours after the shot. From what I've read, ovidrel usually causes you to ovulate around 36-39 hours, so I think the timing was PERFECT :) I actually had two small cramps on the way down there so maybe they were O cramps! Yesterday was my day off so I just relaxed and took it easy :) I was quite crampy and today not so much! I just wish you could tell right away! 

waiting4baby- Congratulations :) I'll definately be thinking of you! Keeping you in my thoughts at prayers!


----------



## Tatertot

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> I don't know, and yes your probably right. The clinic just seem so relaxed about it but insures this happens every day to them. They don't seem to acknowledge its taken us 2.5 years to get here!!

Right. Exactly. It's normal for them, but not for you! How do you know what's normal and what's not? Try not to worry. Easier said than done, I know. :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

:happydance:Waiting - YAY!!!!:happydance: I'm soooo happy for you!!
Your waiting time is over now, and just have to wait 9months to get your baby in your arms :cloud9:
I'm sure everything will be good :hugs:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Thank you!

Jacquelyn - it all sounds good. I had O pains a few hours after my IUI too. Hoping the next 2 weeks go fast for you!


----------



## Tatertot

I never have ovulation pains. At least not that I notice.

Having a down day about things today, ladies. Sigh. :cry: I'm feeling very, very discouraged and I think my husband is too.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Tatertot said:


> I never have ovulation pains. At least not that I notice.
> 
> Having a down day about things today, ladies. Sigh. :cry: I'm feeling very, very discouraged and I think my husband is too.

Ususally I don't notice either honestly...I think the clomid and dropping two eggs along with the trigger shot ... also just I think know it's supposed to happen made me more aware...so keep your head up:) You're so close!:hugs:


----------



## Tatertot

I'm either so close or very, very far away. Sigh.


----------



## drsquid

tater- *hugs* sunday and monday were a black pit of despair for me. luckily for once i didnt say too many things i cant take back etc. told the docs nurse that if this cycle doesnt work im going somewhere else (though after talking to the doc i feel a lot better). this whole thing is just so frustrating. i know i periodically get those dark pits in my life but usually they are sort of aimless (ie im miserable and i dotn know why) this time i had somethign to point to as the cause but i think in some ways that was worse. i get all bullheaded and get tempted to just say, screw this i quit... but then that only hurts me too.. i hope you feel better. mine lifted pretty quickly this time. perhaps a convo with your re would help?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Tater I'm sorry. I don't think it will help, but 5-7 days after my IUI became really really negative this cycle and was convinced it hadn't worked. I couldn't face coming on BnB and totally fed up of all the ttc nonsense.

I can only hope you get good news too this cycle and are proved wrong :hugs:


----------



## Tatertot

I'm pretty sick of the ttc nonsense too. 

I feel like everyday someone else in my life is saying something about giving up. That's not helpful. I just feel like everything sucks. Maybe the negative thinking is a symptom, but I don't think it is. I think it's a sign that things suck too much right now.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Tatertot said:


> I'm pretty sick of the ttc nonsense too.
> 
> I feel like everyday someone else in my life is saying something about giving up. That's not helpful. I just feel like everything sucks. Maybe the negative thinking is a symptom, but I don't think it is. I think it's a sign that things suck too much right now.

:hugs::hugs: Don't give up! Last iui I was so sad, and it's really hard, but when we all get to hold that little miracle it will mean sooo much more! Hang in there!


----------



## Tatertot

The thing that makes me so frustrated/sad/resentful is that I can get pregnant. I've been pregnant twice. I'm good at being pregnant, but because of our circumstances we have to do it this way. I feel awful saying this. I hate that we can't take a cycle to just see what happens because it would be a bad idea (I think) to get pregnant the regular way. 

I'm just in a funk. I'll be better in a few days. My funk is not helped by the fact that my husband is out of town.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

I think to its hard on us, they dont have to go through the dreaded tww, or sometimes we just feel like maybe we didnt do something right, and our bodies are failing us, I had a really hard time so I had to take a break but now Im at a much better place...now if only this 2ww was over...
Im sure you're missing you hubby too...I think maybe go get a pedicure take care of you :)


----------



## Tatertot

Jacquelyn718 said:


> I think to its hard on us, they dont have to go through the dreaded tww, or sometimes we just feel like maybe we didnt do something right, and our bodies are failing us, I had a really hard time so I had to take a break but now Im at a much better place...now if only this 2ww was over...
> Im sure you're missing you hubby too...I think maybe* go get a pedicure* take care of you :)

Excellent idea! I have a hard time justifying the expense when I'm spending $800 or more a month on iuis and associated expenses. 

I don't know what I want him to be doing, but I want him to be doing more.


----------



## moonhippie

Waiting4Baby congrats!!!

Tater: I know exactly how you feel. although my one pregnancy/loss was still from DS, i still wish we could just take a cycle and see how things go, but since we can't do that i feel SO frustrated when month after month we spend thousands of dollars trying to have a baby that A) won't even be related to dh and b) feels like it will NEVER happen. I feel like that one bfp was the only one i will ever see. and my dh is also out of town for work this week and i'm sure that doesn't help either, he is always the positive one every cycle. 
I'm 6dpo today and not really sure...I am trying really hard to be positive this cycle and not fall into the funk I fell into the last few cycles.


----------



## Tatertot

I feel like I'm never going to get a keeper baby.

I want to quit. I hate feeling this weak.


----------



## drsquid

i have no bfps.. i dont even get the fun part of insemination (well i do think my doc is cute but that is just weird not sexy). im all alone in this, no one to be bummed with me and no one to be excited if it finally works. stopped talking to my folks about it because mom kept saying stuff about "the baby" and wasnt getting that that felt like a jinx. luckily my serious funk only lasted sunday and monday


----------



## unaspenser

Sorry to hear you're having a hard time, tater. We are having to do IUI too due to my DH's issues and in some ways it really feels unfair to me to have to turn conceiving into a medical procedure instead of an act of love (at least that's how I was looking at it). At this point I just want to get pregnant so much that I've stopped thinking about it. We start IUI next month and I'm really nervous. Don't give up!


----------



## Tatertot

Today is the funkiest (that sounds so wrong) day I've had for awhile. I can usually get myself out of it, but I'm stuck today.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

It is hard, because it is soo costly, but do a little something for you. This whole bs is a lot of work and it almost becomes mechanical, but I know Im pretty lucky to have a hubby that supports this and comes to the dr appointments with me so I feel the love there :)


----------



## Tatertot

Brian almost never comes with me. It can't really be avoided, but it bothers me a little that he isn't even involved in that part.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Yeah that would get to me too :( im sure you feel a lot more on you're own :( I'm sorry tater I hope you really get your bfp this month!


----------



## Tatertot

Now that I think about it, he isn't really involved in any part of it. He isn't here when I take opks (can't be avoided due to conflicting work schedules), he isn't there for the actual iui, and he's rarely here for pregnancy tests. 

I think that's part of the problem. I don't know what I want him to do. He's doing everything that he can do, it just doesn't work out with his work schedule.


----------



## Asryellah

Tater :hugs: sorry if you are feeling a bit down :hugs: maybe you should talk to your OH if you want him to be more involved?

I personally have wanted to do everything by myself, I dont want him to feel stressed about OPK's or HPT's etc. I never wanted him to come with me to gyn either, I'd feel weird if he'd be there when my IUI is done. And I know him that well that he'd feel weird also. 
If there is a need to go for ivf one day, then I need to think if I'm scared to go alone for the procedure of picking eggs..but we'll see. I'm very independent when it comes to things like that :winkwink:


----------



## Tatertot

We've talked about it. He really can't do anything. His job isn't flexible enough for him to take time off for appointments and he certainly can't take the tests for me so we're kind of out of luck.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Maybe just do something date night and NO BABY TALK.. :) I know it's hard as it's constantly on our minds, but do something just for you too- but hopefully soon it may not just be the two of you :)

I used to be really independent about it too- and this month being with my hubby being there it just made it feel soo much better than the normal medical procedure!


----------



## unaspenser

How frustrating that you guys can't share more of the process tatertot! I hate when work gets in the way of spending time with my DH. He leaves for work an hour before I do and comes home an hour after. We are both busy in the evenings and sometimes it seems like the only time we see each other is when we're going to sleep. Do you guys do a date night or have any time set aside to just bond with each other?


----------



## Tatertot

unaspenser said:


> How frustrating that you guys can't share more of the process tatertot! I hate when work gets in the way of spending time with my DH. He leaves for work an hour before I do and comes home an hour after. We are both busy in the evenings and sometimes it seems like the only time we see each other is when we're going to sleep. Do you guys do a date night or have any time set aside to just bond with each other?

No, but we should. My work schedule is so crazy that there isn't a good time to do it.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello Everyone.

Can i join you. I havent been on here for Aaaages! We started our iui journey in september with our first consultation. Lots of patient waiting later and i had my first iui on wednesday the 27th of march! Now into the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Tater how are you doing today?

:hi: mustbemummy. When do you find out your results?

Last few days have been tough for us - the little bean didn't stick :cry: Going to the clinic tomorrow for more tests, and we'll find out if we can do another round of IUI this month or whether we'll need to wait until next cycle.


----------



## Tatertot

Not so great. 

Definitely not pregnant and today's the anniversary of my son's death.


----------



## MustBeMummy

I'm so sorry to hear both your sad news x


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Tater I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## moonhippie

I'm so sorry Tater *hug*

I had my beta done yesterday at 13dpo...and it came back +. Only problem is my number was 6 and anything over 5 is a +...but until its over 25 it could go either way.(as in a chemical) I am a wreck trying not to think the worst and because of the holiday i have to wait until monday to get a recheck of my levels.

I hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## Tatertot

Yikes, how scary! Congrats though!


----------



## moonhippie

It is...I keep trying to visualize an embryo bedding down in my womb for a nice 9 month vacation...LOL. Stupid me took a digital test this afternoon, after a ton of water and still go upset when it said "not pregnant" everyone knows those tests aren't very accurate when its super early...right? LOL...


----------



## Tatertot

Right. And you can't get a faint positive with them so if your pee was diluted I wouldn't worry about it. :hugs: I would stop peeing on things though. I think it'll only make things worse.


----------



## moonhippie

you are SO right LOL. i took another frer this am, i waited 2 days the last one was wed the morning of the beta. I took a picture and had the girls on my TTC FB account look at the two pics, they all say todays although very light, is actually visible, where Wednesdays i had to alter the colours so you could see the line. Now to hold out till monday without having a panic attack...


----------



## Tatertot

You can do it!:hugs:


----------



## moonhippie

thanks. CD1 today...called the nurses line and left a msg saying we wanted to go right onto the next cycle...maybe my body will more ready for an embryo this time around? My progesterone levels must have been naturally higher...my breasts have never puffed up like that before and my bbt's were much higher than normal. *sigh* we only have enough IUI vials left for one more IUI...after that i think we are going to take a few months off while we move and ask our dr here to send a referral to a new specialist ahead of time.


----------



## Tatertot

Ugh. Sorry about CD1.


----------



## froliky2011

Hi ladies. I have had four unmedicated IUIs and got a BFP on #2 and #4. Good Luck!!! I do take progesterone after O and for #4 got a trigger shot but no other meds.


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats froliky!! :happydance:

So sorry moon :hugs:

Good luck to the rest of you ladies in here!


----------



## moonhippie

thanks girls.
froliky do you actually have low progesterone or does your dr just use it proactively? i keep asking mine about it and he refuses saying i don't need it. congrats, hope this one goes well!


----------



## moonhippie

Hey girls...guess i won't be fitting into this "group" anymore as we spoke with our dr today and have proactively decided to go with a medicated/monitored cycle next. Unfortunately we have to wait till may as it was CD5 for me today and he starts the bloodwork/ultrasounds on cd3. So we will be doing Femara 5mg days 3-7 (i O on my own every month, but he says this will increase our chances for conception) ultrasounds and bloodwork out the wingwang, then trigger and IUI 36hrs post. Anyone else moving up to meds?


----------



## Asryellah

Moonhippie, I did move to medicated cycle. I had puregon shots 50iu from 
cd 5 to cd11
And then cd12 I had Pregnyl shot 5000iu and IUI THE SAME DAY..

AND I did BFP this monday 11dpiui :happydance::happydance: I really hope this is a sticky one, I've never had proper BFP :cloud9:


----------

